# Diixxy: Road to the stage



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys, i thought ide start this to track my progress on my road to becoming a bodybuilder. I have just finished cutting and Here are my current stats on 13th june:

Weight - 11 stone 10lbs

Height - 5ft 9

Arms - 15"

Waist - 31.5"

I will be uploading pictures, personal best lifts and so on to track progress.

My futre goals so far:

Bench press 120kg by end of 2011

Deadlift 180kg by end of 2011

Compete by 2014 latest

Place top three in a competion by 2020

3rd JUNE 2011



27th JUNE 2011



18th July 2011


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

why 3-4 years? why not aim for next year? how long u been training for now?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

today i also started a journal . its the best way to keep track of weight, pictures, weights you use , ect.

By the way , youve got a good startin frame and good potential


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> why 3-4 years? why not aim for next year? how long u been training for now?


Good point, i dont know really, I just didnt think ide be ready. Ive been training for the last 2 years, but my diet was never right. Ive really sorted it out (compared to what it was) in the last few months and taking everything 100% serious!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> today i also started a journal . its the best way to keep track of weight, pictures, weights you use , ect.
> 
> By the way , youve got a *good startin frame* and good potential


was about to say that


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

As greg said . its do-able within a year dude ... get it done !


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Good point, i dont know really, I just didnt think ide be ready. Ive been training for the last 2 years, but my diet was never right. Ive really sorted it out (compared to what it was) in the last few months and taking everything 100% serious!


are you looking to comepete natty or u going to juice? if your diet is tight i dont see why you couldnt compete next year. go on a nice bulk up2 13 stone, then do a nice cut and see how ur gettin on then, wouldnt bother cutting at 12 stone.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> are you looking to comepete natty or u going to juice? if your diet is tight i dont see why you couldnt compete next year. go on a nice bulk up2 13 stone, then do a nice cut and see how ur gettin on then, wouldnt bother cutting at 12 stone.


Ive cut from around 14 stone, thats why im 12 at the moment ha  i dont fancy a bulk in the summer tbh mate ha  yes I will be using steroids.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ye, 3-4 years is a long way away, if your diet is tight and training good i dont see why you couldnt compete next year.3-4 years mate thats a world cup away


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

did you loose that 2 stone over night ? is that why u look so suprised in that pic lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> did you loose that 2 stone over night ? is that why u look so suprised in that pic lol


Haha im not a very photogenic person mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fcuking big arms for 12 stone!!!!! Good luck with your goals mate.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

good starting frame, as other have said. cant see what you need to cut? where in south wales you from?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> good starting frame, as other have said. cant see what you need to cut? where in south wales you from?


Just got a little ab fat left to go mate. Bargoed area


----------



## big_dave_1986 (Jun 7, 2011)

good luck mate.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Hi guys, i thought ide start this to track my progress on my road to becoming a bodybuilder. Iam currently cutting and Here are my current stats as of today;
> 
> Weight - 12 stone
> 
> ...


 Good luck with it mate, 3-4 years is a long way away but their your goals though mate so its down to you when, Oh if you dont mind me askin what age are you??


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Good luck with it mate, 3-4 years is a long way away but their your goals though mate so its down to you when, Oh if you dont mind me askin what age are you??


17 and a half


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm subbed for this mate. wak up your workouts, diet, pb's etc. I'll be following your progress!

If your serious then I'd set yourself a goal of competing in 2 years time. Then sit down and work out all the short term goals you need to meet in order to get there.

Dan


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm subbed for this, love logs on the road to competition. Might start one myself good luck bro


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with mondays workout, chest, calfs and abs. Here's some of the stats from my lifts today;

Bench press - 80kg 12/10/10

Decline bench press 80kg 8/6/6

Incline bench press 60kg 8/8/8 (I fail on incline :L)

They are the main exersizes I am going to use to keep track of my chest strength.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Just got done with mondays workout, chest, calfs and abs. Here's some of the stats from my lifts today;
> 
> Bench press - 80kg 12/10/10
> 
> ...


Great strength for someone your age mate. You are going to be massive in no time!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Great strength for someone your age mate. You are going to be massive in no time!


Cheers mate, my leg strength is ****e at the minute though, i broke it in october and only just started doing them again, still isnt fully recovered :/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It will happen over time mate. Take it steady. You have the perfect starting point so get that food in you mate and train hard.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> It will happen over time mate. Take it steady. You have the perfect starting point so get that food in you mate and train hard.


Yeahh im gunna keep dieting untill september then start the bulk and smash the food into me


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

2:30 in the morning and i cannot sleep been trying for 4 hours! Been like this for 2 weeks now, most sleep ive been having is 5 hours a night!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

hey mate, good luck with this.

as for sleep, same with me. exam in the morning at 9am, want to get up early and revise! So tired but can never sleep, does my head in.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

you're not even 18 and you have excellent stats mate! Rock on, and keep it simple. I would be competing by 19 the latest in your condition mate... Honestly do things right and you can do really good.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> you're not even 18 and you have excellent stats mate! Rock on, and keep it simple. I would be competing by 19 the latest in your condition mate... Honestly do things right and you can do really good.


Cheers mate, ill be really looking to up my strength from september onwards when the bulk starts! Got 110kg on the bench this years bulk so hopefully i can get to 120kg this year! If my leg fully recovers will be looking for 180kg squat also


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

As i cudnt sleep last night (didnt get a wink!) i just came back from the gym, did an hour of cardio :L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why are you dieting?????? In my opinion you really should be concentrating on getting the size on. I have done what you did and cut when really there was no real need to and its such a waste of time. Get the size on for two years then cut for a competition mate!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Why are you dieting?????? In my opinion you really should be concentrating on getting the size on. I have done what you did and cut when really there was no real need to and its such a waste of time. Get the size on for two years then cut for a competition mate!


I really see where you are coming from and i want to bulk so bad :L but I dont want to get fat and want a six pack!:/:L but I suppose if im serious i have to think to the futre, guess the bulk starts tomorrow!:L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> I really see where you are coming from and i want to bulk so bad :L but I dont want to get fat and want a six pack!:/:L but I suppose if im serious i have to think to the futre, guess the bulk starts tomorrow!:L


Mate you will not regret it. Fcuk six pack in off season bulking mate. Keep cardio up pre meal 1 to stay lean, dont go crazy with the cals and we will watch you grow like a beast lol.

Another thing i havnt seen mentioned, will this be done natural?

Get some size on from tomorrow!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Mate you will not regret it. Fcuk six pack in off season bulking mate. Keep cardio up pre meal 1 to stay lean, dont go crazy with the cals and we will watch you grow like a beast lol.
> 
> Another thing i havnt seen mentioned, will this be done natural?
> 
> Get some size on from tomorrow!


Its offical mate just started bulking! Drinking a bulk shake as we speak haa  how many cals per day you recomend? Naa im on the gear mate, ill start wapping the dbol in me asap ha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

You got a great shape mate. Very appealing on they eye. Few kg of muscle should see your shape transform. Good luck.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Mate you will not regret it. Fcuk six pack in off season bulking mate. Keep cardio up pre meal 1 to stay lean, dont go crazy with the cals and we will watch you grow like a beast lol.
> 
> Another thing i havnt seen mentioned, will this be done natural?
> 
> Get some size on from tomorrow!


I also believe cardio will help with transportation of nutrients and keep hunger up. So i agree with K to keep it up (some say 30mins 3 times a week is enough, but if you like it...DO IT!)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

good starting point mate. forget about dieting just stay lean and eat enough to gain lean muscle a little bit of body fat doesn't hurt.

PS GOOD LUCK


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I also believe cardio will help with transportation of nutrients and keep hunger up. So i agree with K to keep it up (some say 30mins 3 times a week is enough, but if you like it...DO IT!)


I wish I did enjoy cardio mate! I find its a task wheras i enjoy lifting! Ill probally just do 3 times a week as usuall  gunna go heavy on the weights unall now aswell seen as im bulking, 3 to 6 reps on every exersize sounds lovely !


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

diixxy said:


> I wish I did enjoy cardio mate! I find its a task wheras i enjoy lifting! Ill probally just do 3 times a week as usuall  gunna go heavy on the weights unall now aswell seen as im bulking, *3 to 6 reps* on every exersize sounds lovely !


Why's that ?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

sizar said:


> Why's that ?


What part mate?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

diixxy said:


> 17 and a *half*


And you want to take juice? fck that mate, wait till your atleast 22 to take steds


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

diixxy said:


> What part mate?


3 - 6 reps ?

why ? any reason reps so low ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

diixxy said:


> I wish I did enjoy cardio mate! I find its a task wheras i enjoy lifting! Ill probally just do 3 times a week as usuall  gunna go heavy on the weights unall now aswell seen as im bulking, 3 to 6 reps on every exersize sounds lovely !


no point doing it all the time mate (3 - 6reps) id say do that on a few sets, but keep most around 8 - 12. That way, you can build you strength, but still gain muscle. Yes, the strength will promote new growth, but not as fast as higher reps IMO.

Also, id recommend doing cardio outside of the gym. Get your best music on and go to a specific destination. Fresh air is better than some shi.tty air con room staring at your ugly face in a mirror. Why waste time that could be spent outside.

fast walking. 45 - 60mins. best music. You forget your even doing it and just enjoy it.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> And you want to take juice? fck that mate, wait till your atleast 22 to take steds


Ive already done a cycle mate, im pretty serious about being a bodybuilder like and you going nowhere fast without steds, i know it may be a little controvetial but thats just me like, alot of people my age do it the wrong way, alteast iam doing it correctly


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

sizar said:


> 3 - 6 reps ?
> 
> why ? any reason reps so low ?


Ahh i always thought heavyness was the key to gaining mass, guess i was wrong ^^ my bad


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Ahh i always thought heavyness was the key to gaining mass, guess i was wrong ^^ my bad


start off with relatively light get the reps out then up the weight naturally you get fatigue and reps drops anyway. i have train this away and packed on nearly 5 stone in about 18 months and i am not talking about Fat .. still pretty lean.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gear use is down to personal preference mate so if yo want then do it. Glad you have started bulking.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

As kieren said, glad you've started bulking! As has already been mentioned an extra stone of muscle will make a big difference to your physique! Carn't wait to see the results! 

If you do opt for using gear on this bulk what will you be using?

What you training today?

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> As kieren said, glad you've started bulking! As has already been mentioned an extra stone of muscle will make a big difference to your physique! Carn't wait to see the results!
> 
> If you do opt for using gear on this bulk what will you be using?
> 
> ...


Im already on prochem tri test 400 coming up to the start of the forth week and hasnt kicked in yet tbh, long estered test so could take a while apparently. So seen as im bulking im gunna add some dbol in there to finish off the cycle with.

Im training shoulders today aswell btw


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Im already on prochem tri test 400 coming up to the start of the forth week and hasnt kicked in yet tbh, long estered test so could take a while apparently. So seen as im bulking im gunna add some dbol in there to finish off the cycle with.
> 
> Im training shoulders today aswell btw


What dose?

Are you using an AI?

Are you using HCG?

Whats proposed length of cycle, PCT etc?

Post some progress pics mate of the usual mandatory poses so can check progress, and have trousers pulled up more than the avi lol!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> What dose?
> 
> Are you using an AI?
> 
> ...


Al? HCG? never heard of them or i just dont know what those abreviations  10 weeks at 2ml a week tri test 400, gunna add the dbol in for 5 weeks at 50mg ed. PCT i will start 17 days after last jab as the test is long estered and i will do nolva 40/20/20/20 and clomid 100/50/50/50.

Ha yeah ok will do, everyone says about how low i wear them  ill take some today or tomorrow as one in my avi is from 3 weeks ago, then ill do some every 3 weeks or so


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats an awful lot of gear for a first cycle mate it really is. I think you would have grown really well off 500mg test a week and 30mg d-bol. it took me well over a year to get to them doses mate.

Ai - Aromatase inhibitor

HCG - Human chorionic gonadotropin

Research them mate, may be a good adition to your cycle in my opinion. I hope your eating PLENTY to make good use out of that gear too?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sheeesh. 800mg a week. Thats more than me!

And you say it hasnt "kicked in". it starts working straight away and at that dose, you should be going up in weight pretty fast. Not running an ai also so you should have seen some drastic weight gain?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> sheeesh. 800mg a week. Thats more than me!
> 
> And you say it hasnt "kicked in". it starts working straight away and at that dose, you should be going up in weight pretty fast. Not running an ai also so you should have seen some drastic weight gain?


No weight gain at all, bunk gear maybe?:/ lots of people who used it say that it kicked in at week 5-6 ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> No weight gain at all, bunk gear maybe?:/ lots of people who used it say that it kicked in at week 5-6 ?


You have been dieting on 800mg test though, so hence no weight gain. Big waste of gear BUT now you are going to up the food the weight gain will come.

I do however, think you need to research gear use alot more.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Thats an awful lot of gear for a first cycle mate it really is. I think you would have grown really well off 500mg test a week and 30mg d-bol. it took me well over a year to get to them doses mate.
> 
> Ai - Aromatase inhibitor
> 
> ...


This is like my third cycle i think, i wasnt eating alot because ive just started bulking today havent I  i was having around 1800 calories a day, now i think by the end of today i will of had arou d 4000 maybe abit more. No change in sex drive from the gear eith tbh... Do you think its bunk and i shud get new gear?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> This is like my third cycle i think, i wasnt eating alot because ive just started bulking today havent I  i was having around 1800 calories a day, now i think by the end of today i will of had arou d 4000 maybe abit more. No change in sex drive from the gear eith tbh... Do you think its bunk and i shud get new gear?


Post pictures of the box and vials in the aas pictures section or hear mate and you will soon find out. IIRC pro chem are quite easy to see if its bunk. What is the batch number too. Pro chem did have underdosing issues a while back but from what i know that was adressed.

And the not gaining is purely on the fact you was way undereating whilst using that dose of gear hence why i recommended more research.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Post pictures of the box and vials in the aas pictures section or hear mate and you will soon find out. IIRC pro chem are quite easy to see if its bunk. What is the batch number too. Pro chem did have underdosing issues a while back but from what i know that was adressed.
> 
> And the not gaining is purely on the fact you was way undereating whilst using that dose of gear hence why i recommended more research.


Did this the other day, lots said its gtg  hologram is raised the lot like and its the 2010 to 2013 batch nlt the underdosed batch. I also got the information off there that it was taking up to 6 weeks to kick in for some people. I hope its the fact that i was under eating and the gains will just start coming now! 

Yeah im gunna reasearch all this stuff as if it where my job! i am really serious about this i hope im not coming across as one of those stupid little kids who pops dbol for breakfast thinking there gunna get nassive eating kfc and mcdonalds!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Did this the other day, lots said its gtg  hologram is raised the lot like and its the 2010 to 2013 batch nlt the underdosed batch. I also got the information off there that it was taking up to 6 weeks to kick in for some people. I hope its the fact that i was under eating and the gains will just start coming now!
> 
> Yeah im gunna reasearch all this stuff as if it where my job! i am really serious about this i hope im not coming across as one of those stupid little kids who pops dbol for breakfast thinking there gunna get nassive eating kfc and mcdonalds!


No you dont come across like that mate but it would be good to see when you have researched it more for certain, your going to benfit from it at the end of the day. Get the food in and list your diet tomorrow at times, what foods, measurements etc. Be interesting to see.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No you dont come across like that mate but it would be good to see when you have researched it more for certain, your going to benfit from it at the end of the day. Get the food in and list your diet tomorrow at times, what foods, measurements etc. Be interesting to see.


Ok mate i will  have to weigh all my foods again tomorrow  btw on a completly other note I made a mass gainer shake today was made from:

100g oats

2 scoop protein powder

30g peanut butter

700ml skimmed milk

Works out at around 1000 calories and will be having two of these a day. Was wondering if you could recomend a cheap good quality whey protein that i can use to make these with everyday as using my gold standard whey will be wayyy to expensive!:/


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Since you are bulking, id say chucking kfc and mcdonalds down your neck a few times a week isnt a bad idea. When you actually look at the profiles of the food, they are actually pretty good nowadays. Just got a bad rep.

i eat fast food a few times a week (and i never go light lol) and dont seem to be doing me any harm. Can certainly tell its firing up my metabolism though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Ok mate i will  have to weigh all my foods again tomorrow  btw on a completly other note I made a mass gainer shake today was made from:
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


Use full fat milk


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Use full fat milk


The sugar is insane in it though, its bad enough in skimmed! Wanna get most of my carbs from good sources. Brown rice, oats ect.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Ok mate i will  have to weigh all my foods again tomorrow  btw on a completly other note I made a mass gainer shake today was made from:
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


My proteins unflavoured whey mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> My proteins unflavoured whey mate.


Just seen nutrisport 90+, look awesome for the price tbh!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Just seen nutrisport 90+, look awesome for the price tbh!


Gets great reviews on here. Taste is like marmite though.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Gets great reviews on here. Taste is like marmite though.


When it comes to mass shakes food is fuel for me tbh and thats all ide be using it for. If I have to do it on the head then so be it haha  ill still use the gold standard whey post workout


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

im the same mate, food is eaten for a purpose for me not for enjoyment unless its a cheat meal.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

good luck looking good for age and strength impressive aswell. in similar boat as you at just over 12 and half stone and fancy cutting down for summer but cant decide if im wasting my time. how many cycles you done? im 19 and started taking training seriously since january wish id started from your age


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kingdale said:


> good luck looking good for age and strength impressive aswell. in similar boat as you at just over 12 and half stone and fancy cutting down for summer but cant decide if im wasting my time. how many cycles you done? im 19 and started taking training seriously since january wish id started from your age


This is my third cycle mate, the others where just like dabbling with some dbol for 6 weeks or so and one with some sust. I bulked last year up to around 15 and a half stone but was pretty fat tbh :L and my diet was ****! Started taking my diet seriously the last 3 months and im focused and determined  i just think if I cut anymore it will be completly pointless and these guys helped me come to that conclusion and i think ill look alot better for it in the end  good luck to you btw butt.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Full fat milk will be higher in fats and lower in sugars mate - an ideal mix for your mass shake.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Full fat milk will be higher in fats and lower in sugars mate - an ideal mix for your mass shake.


O really i never knew that I always assumed that it would have a high sugar content, thank you!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> This is my third cycle mate, the others where just like dabbling with some dbol for 6 weeks or so and one with some sust. I bulked last year up to around 15 and a half stone but was pretty fat tbh :L and my diet was ****! Started taking my diet seriously the last 3 months and im focused and determined  i just think if I cut anymore it will be completly pointless and these guys helped me come to that conclusion and i think ill look alot better for it in the end  good luck to you btw butt.


EXACTLYYYYYY  Get that food down ya neck. The mass gain shakes look ok mate and just keep that cardio up before the mind games start from a little fat gain.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

No probs matey, and good luck to ya.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

oj0 said:


> No probs matey, and good luck to ya.


Thanks mate


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Did this the other day, lots said its gtg  hologram is raised the lot like and its the 2010 to 2013 batch nlt the underdosed batch. I also got the information off there that it was taking up to 6 weeks to kick in for some people. I hope its the fact that i was under eating and the gains will just start coming now!
> 
> Yeah im gunna reasearch all this stuff as if it where my job! i am really serious about this* i hope im not coming across as one of those stupid little kids who pops dbol for breakfast thinking there gunna get nassive eating kfc and mcdonalds!*


No your not. That's the reason you have our interest.

You need to get an AI such as arimidex or aromasin to help keep the bloat down IMO ... I say this as at your age I imagine your living with mum.. and I'm sure your mum would be rushing you into hospital with a puffy face thinking you've had a reaction to something haha!

I'm actually using prochem tri test 400 as part of my current cycle.. I'm 5 weeks in and have gained 12lbs and I'm using aromasin so i know alot of that will not be water retention. As kieren pointed out you were trying to diet down before so you could not of expected to see much regarding weight gain lol ? Are you not feeling any different at all? no increase in libido? feeling slightly warmer etc? or are their no affects or feelings out of the ordinary at all?

*RESEARCH ARIMIDEX, AROMASIN, HCG ... If your serious about competing and are in it for the long hall then you will be needing knowledge meds such as these.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> No your not. That's the reason you have our interest.
> 
> You need to get an AI such as arimidex or aromasin to help keep the bloat down IMO ... I say this as at your age I imagine your living with mum.. and I'm sure your mum would be rushing you into hospital with a puffy face thinking you've had a reaction to something haha!
> 
> ...


Naa my sex drive is the same as usuall tbh, not random boners except for middle of the night for some reason!:L iam hot all the time though yeaa.

I will reasearch those meds thank you man


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Btw i found this recipe for protein bars the other day and seen as iam now bulking i decided to make them!

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess they are delicious!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Naa my sex drive is the same as usuall tbh, not random boners except for middle of the night for some reason!:L iam hot all the time though yeaa.
> 
> I will reasearch those meds thank you man


the average healthy male should have at least 5 erections during the night. Its a sign of being healthy believe it or not. Obese people dont get them and can lead to big problems in the future so you getting them is normal.

I would say its early days on the test.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

diixxy said:


> O really i never knew that I always assumed that it would have a high sugar content, thank you!


hence is called FULL FAT not FULL SUGAR lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

sizar said:


> hence is called FULL FAT not FULL SUGAR lol


Good point aha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Good point aha


Everyday is a school day on here mate


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey dixxy how much is your height and weight in lbs. Sorry I'm a stupid American that has no idea the measurements on stones. Trying to learn metric unti lol. Btw your strength is impressive and whats your off season diet look like?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Hey dixxy how much is your height and weight in lbs. Sorry I'm a stupid American that has no idea the measurements on stones. Trying to learn metric unti lol. Btw your strength is impressive and whats your off season diet look like?


170lbs i think :L ill write my diet out tomorrow as ill be weighing my food aswell


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

diixxy said:


> 170lbs i think :L ill write my diet out tomorrow as ill be weighing my food aswell


That's not bad for your height and I'm guessing your in single digit bodyfat coming off cut.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> That's not bad for your height and I'm guessing your in single digit bodyfat coming off cut.


I was only half way through my cut and these guy told me to bulk hah


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I was only half way through my cut and these guy told me to bulk hah


Yeah man permanent bulk is what I'm on till I reach a certain weight, I think as long as your healthy and not getting fat then you always want to grow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Btw i found this recipe for protein bars the other day and seen as iam now bulking i decided to make them!
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess they are delicious!


Glad you like my protein bar recipe.

Been silently following this thread, but since you reference one of my recipes thought i'de let you know i'm reading.

Very good news that you got on the gear young enough and very good that your pinning aswell rather than just orals.

Thank god you've stopped dieting, dieting is not needed, forget it.

Also, I am a massive advocate of 6-ish reps, people will debate what is best, but you will have to decide for yourself, I personally aim for 6 reps, if I hit it I will increase the weight next time round, if I don't I will keep the same weight and just try to beat my reps.

Write all your workout down in a little book, you need to be lifting more weight or more reps every gym session, so track this all down. And macros aswell if you can, if not, just track total calories and have some idea. Ramp protein as high as you can.

JP


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Glad you like my protein bar recipe.
> 
> Been silently following this thread, but since you reference one of my recipes thought i'de let you know i'm reading.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, the recipe is pretty awesome


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got home from hitting shoulders and its fair to say that i wasnt really feeling it in the gym today after no sleep last night! I will use the following to keep track of shoulder strength (didnt go as heavy today as i feel like death lol)

25kg DB Shoulder press - 12/10/10

15kg DB Side raises - 15/12/10

110kg smith machine front shrugs - 10/8/8


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I also just ordered a 5kg tub of nutrisport 90+ chocolate flavour just for my weight gain shakes. I will continue to use gold standard whey post workout.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your shoulder strength I expected to be higher compared to other lifts you have mentioned. Is this a weak area for you? Should fly up now eating for size though!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Your shoulder strength I expected to be higher compared to other lifts you have mentioned. Is this a weak area for you? Should fly up now eating for size though!


My lifts are usually better than this tbh mate, usually do 30 dumbells for sets of ten on shoulder press but like i said I had 0 hours sleep last night and it took its tole! As for shoulders being a weak point I would say yes. This may have something to do with dislocating both of my shoulders and tearing the tendons in the left (all seperate occasions) whilst playing rugby. Hopefully all my weak points will be strong points within a few months/years anyway. Im in this for life, well thats what my head is saying right now, and ive never been more focused on something in my life, not even school, ha!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok I just had breakfast. Ill write all the meals down throughout the day and then at the end of the day do a total calorie count, protein, carbs and fat's. I am open to suggestion to add/take things away.

Ok so im having:

4 peices wholewheat toast, 72 calories each = 288 calories. Protein - 10g, fat - 2.1g, carbs - 42.6

250ml egg whites = 90 calories. Protein - 22.5g, fat - 0g, carbs - 0g

3 peices ham = 110 calories. Protein - 18g, fat - 3g, carbs - 2g

Total:

Calories - 488

Protein - 52.5g

Fat - 5.1g

Carbs - 44.6

Thats meal one done and dusted, open to suggestions!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Refreshing to hear of such commitment mate! Yes lak of sleep is something I suffer every night unfortunately so my lifts could probably be better. Got a really bad glute today from jab last night straight on a nerve ao deadlfting oit the question today aswel. You trainin today mate? List diet remember.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Meal one looks good to me mate!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Refreshing to hear of such commitment mate! Yes lak of sleep is something I suffer every night unfortunately so my lifts could probably be better. Got a really bad glute today from jab last night straight on a nerve ao deadlfting oit the question today aswel. You trainin today mate? List diet remember.


I have a little pip in my glute today from yesterday!:/ yeah, arms and abs today mate. Ill list each of my meals as i eat them throughout the day, makes it easier to weight things etc. Then at the end of the day ill list all of my diet at once with all the total nutritional vaules etc. And see if anything need to be changed, higher/lower carbs,protein,fats or calories and so on


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just had meal two which is a shake. It consists of

100g oats

30g peanutbutter (think i used about double that today, totally accidental forgot to weigh it lol)

2 scoops optimum health ulitmate whey

700ml skimmed milk (havent had a chance to get full fat yet, to lazy to drive to the shops after school ha)

Total = around 1100 calories


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Oats 100g = 400 calories. Carbs - 66g, fat - 6g, protein - 17g.

Optimum health whey 2 scoops = Energy 244 kcal, Protein 45g, Carbohydrates 7.2g, fat 3.8g

Peanutbutter 30g = 180 calories. Protein - 7.2g, carbs - 4.8g, fat - 15g

Skimmed milk 700ml = 230 calories . Protein - 24g, carbs - 32g, fat - 0g

Total calories - 1054

Total Protein - 93.2g

Total Carbs - 111g

Total Fat - 24.8


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck with everything mate and stick at it while your still young, i started going to the gym in year 10 till year 11 then my gym closed so i stopped, just started again about 2 weeks ago (im now 19) nothing proper just in my mates garage for the time being while i get into the swing of things and feel more confident then im gunna start a proper gym


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jaime G said:


> Good luck with everything mate and stick at it while your still young, i started going to the gym in year 10 till year 11 then my gym closed so i stopped, just started again about 2 weeks ago (im now 19) nothing proper just in my mates garage for the time being while i get into the swing of things and feel more confident then im gunna start a proper gym


Thanks alot mate, ive started taking thins serious over the last three month, my traing has been great fornthe last year since i joined my gym, but my diet wasnt up to much, i belive it is now so i should be good to go! Goodluck to you aswell mate, hope you reach you goals!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You gunna grow like a weed if you keep this eating up mate, very impressed so far mate.

I struggle with the shear amount of food but i do it most days through force feeding. Keep it up mate, expecting big things from you


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You gunna grow like a weed if you keep this eating up mate, very impressed so far mate.
> 
> I struggle with the shear amount of food but i do it most days through force feeding. Keep it up mate, expecting big things from you


Iam acctually enjoying eating so much food, its a nice change after dieting haha  thanks mate, just wondering though how many calories you think i should be going for everyday?


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Here you go, try this mate

http://www.maximuscle.com/static/caloriecalculatorwin.html


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Iam acctually enjoying eating so much food, its a nice change after dieting haha  thanks mate, just wondering though how many calories you think i should be going for everyday?


Impossible for me to tell as i dont know how active you are and what your maintance cals are.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Impossible for me to tell as i dont know how active you are and what your maintance cals are.


Well i do gym and the the rest of the time is spent on school work or xbox haha :L im gunna hit around 4000 - 4500 today i think if I eat what im planning on, im thinking this may be a little to much tbh :/


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

My advice to someone in your situation is that your dedicated enough to knock off any fat gain.

All you need to do is go for what your doing 4-4500 cals, if your getting fat, just knock back on a little fat or carbs, then keep doing the same until your still growing but not gaining massive amounts of fat.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Well i do gym and the the rest of the time is spent on school work or xbox haha :L im gunna hit around 4000 - 4500 today i think if I eat what im planning on, im thinking this may be a little to much tbh :/


You play modern warfare 2 online mate?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You play modern warfare 2 online mate?


Now and again, more of black ops though. I dont really play that much xbox dont know why i said xbox for haha usually preffer to play games on the PC


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> My advice to someone in your situation is that your dedicated enough to knock off any fat gain.
> 
> All you need to do is go for what your doing 4-4500 cals, if your getting fat, just knock back on a little fat or carbs, then keep doing the same until your still growing but not gaining massive amounts of fat.


Thanks mate, if anythings gunna make me fat its your protein bars, im craving them all the time haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Now and again, more of black ops though. I dont really play that much xbox dont know why i said xbox for haha usually preffer to play games on the PC


If your ever on modern warfare 2 add me SuPrAkIlL4 im on it all the time helps me unwind killing yanks lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> If your ever on modern warfare 2 add me SuPrAkIlL4 im on it all the time helps me unwind killing yanks lol


Haha  ok mate will do


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with meal 3, was a bit of a strugle as im still quite full from the shake ha!  the meal was:

Brown rice 200g = 300 calories, protein - 8g, carbs - 60.4, fat - 2.8g

Steak medalion 170g = 200 calories, protein - 40g, carbs - 0g, fat - 5g

Couple of peices of asaparagus also.

Total:

Calories - 500

Protein - 48g

Carbs - 60.4g

Fats - 7.8g


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very impressive eating so far mate honestly. For a lad of your weight it must be a struggle all that food. at 15 stone i struggle with what your eating lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just got done with meal 3, was a bit of a strugle as im still quite full from the shake ha!  the meal was:
> 
> Brown rice 200g = 300 calories, protein - 8g, carbs - 60.4, fat - 2.8g
> 
> ...


Excellent meal.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Question mate. How do you afford to eat like this?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Question mate. How do you afford to eat like this?


i was thinking that, must be pushin drugs in that fancy red car


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Very impressive eating so far mate honestly. For a lad of your weight it must be a struggle all that food. at 15 stone i struggle with what your eating lol.


I looked at all the rice and thought that i was going to die eating it tbh!:L I love the steak though to i just chopped it up and ate as much rice with as little steak possibe just so that the steaks flavour was still there


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Question mate. How do you afford to eat like this?


My mam buys my weeks food for me when she goes for the weekly shop, i just give her a list  my parents are a big help and support me, iam very gratefull.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

But iam looking for a job i cant find one anywhere though!:/


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

diixxy said:


> My mam buys my weeks food for me when she goes for the weekly shop, i just give her a list  my parents are a big help and support me, iam very gratefull.


jelous all i get is moaned at for eating too much and told im guna have heart attack by time im 30


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> I looked at all the rice and thought that i was going to die eating it tbh!:L I love the steak though to i just chopped it up and ate as much rice with as little steak possibe just so that the steaks flavour was still there


yeah i do the same mate lol. My main carb source is potatoes made into mash at the moment, goes down easy with my steak and veg in gravy.



diixxy said:


> My mam buys my weeks food for me when she goes for the weekly shop, i just give her a list  my parents are a big help and support me, iam very gratefull.


Nice one mate thats really good of them to say how much it costs! Do they know about your aas use? My parents are the same, always supported me with it when i lived at home anyway.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kingdale said:


> jelous all i get is moaned at for eating too much and told im guna have heart attack by time im 30


I got moaned at when i was cutting, because i dropped 2 stone with 2-3 month my parents where worrying about me and they dont really understand the concept of bodybuilding but they still support me. They love the fact that iam more independent now aswell as I cook all my own meals, GEORGE FOREMAN FTW!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

kingdale said:


> jelous all i get is moaned at for eating too much and told im guna have heart attack by time im 30


I always find a back hander always swiftly sorts out any problems like this. . .


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> yeah i do the same mate lol. My main carb source is potatoes made into mash at the moment, goes down easy with my steak and veg in gravy.
> 
> Nice one mate thats really good of them to say how much it costs! Do they know about your aas use? My parents are the same, always supported me with it when i lived at home anyway.


Naa they dont know about aas use, ive told them that im thinking about it, i dont think they took me serious!:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I always find a back hander always swiftly sorts out any problems like this. . .


Lmao ^^


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Naa they dont know about aas use, ive told them that im thinking about it, i dont think they took me serious!:L


My dad done my first jab lol. I found that educating them first helped a lot mate when i did tell them i was going to do a cycle.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got home fron the gym, did arms and abs, totally forgot what I lifted tbh and forgot to write it down!

Going to prepare my 4th meal now, its 300g potatoes and two peices of 150g medalion steak (they go off tomorrow so eating them both now lol) and some asparagus.

Ill do the nutrition once ive finished eating it.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

What you mean is ... The workout was that intense you didn't have3 time to write anything down! or... my arms were that pumped i couldn't hold the pen!!!!

Talking of pumps... Have you tried out the FST-7 routine? started it last week and love it! never been as pumped or saw in my life! balls to the wall!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good meal again mate. Whats your pre and post workout nutrition i dont see anything listed?

This meal seems a long time since last meal too?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good meal again mate. Whats your pre and post workout nutrition i dont see anything listed?
> 
> This meal seems a long time since last meal too?


I had a protein bar pre workout and had two scoops of gold standard whey post workout.

Yeahh it has been quite a while, think I ate my first 3 meals to close toghether :/


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> What you mean is ... The workout was that intense you didn't have3 time to write anything down! or... my arms were that pumped i couldn't hold the pen!!!!
> 
> Talking of pumps... Have you tried out the FST-7 routine? started it last week and love it! never been as pumped or saw in my life! balls to the wall!


Never heard of it mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> I had a protein bar pre workout and had two scoops of gold standard whey post workout.
> 
> Yeahh it has been quite a while, think I ate my first 3 meals to close toghether :/


No thats fine as long as you had nutrition around the workout. Make sure you include these macros in your daily total.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No thats fine as long as you had nutrition around the workout. Make sure you include these macros in your daily total.


Yeahh I will, gunna do my daily count at about 10 - 10:30 after my last meal shake, im gunna add in the things I had that wernt meals thoughout the day then  only a protein bar and protein shake gunna be today


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Yeahh I will, gunna do my daily count at about 10 - 10:30 after my last meal shake, im gunna add in the things I had that wernt meals thoughout the day then  only a protein bar and protein shake gunna be today


sounds spot on mate, i bet its over 4000 cals which will be a nice ammount for some good gains and make good use of that gear.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yeahh I will, gunna do my daily count at about 10 - 10:30 after my last meal shake, im gunna add in the things I had that wernt meals thoughout the day then  only a protein bar and protein shake gunna be today


smash them bars down mate!!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> sounds spot on mate, i bet its over 4000 cals which will be a nice ammount for some good gains and make good use of that gear.


Yhh think I might have half the amount in the final shake so itl be like 525 calories, i think thatl make my daily intake around 4000 calories


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> smash them bars down mate!!!


Gunna use them every day pre-workout as theres a nice amount of protein and carbs in them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Yhh think I might have half the amount in the final shake so itl be like 525 calories, i think thatl make my daily intake around 4000 calories


Yeah that sounds ok to me mate. 4000 is what i would be shooting for at your weight right now. I go for around that up to 4500 at 15 stone bodyweight.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok so here goes for meal four 

300g potatoes = 216 calories, carbs - 48.6g, protein - 5.4g, fat - 0.3g

300g steak medalions = 354 calories, carbs - 0, protein - 70g, fat - 8g

Total:

Calories - 570

Carbs - 48.6g

Protein - 75.4g

Fat - 8.3g


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have nothing better to do so ill write the days diet out now as I know the only other thing ill be having is another shake  im not gunna write out all the nutritional values again ha (did them all earlier)

Meal 1 - 4 peice wholeweat toast and 250ml egg whites

Meal 2 - home made mass gain shake

Meal 3 - 170g steak medalion, 200g brown rice, asparagus

Meal 4 - 300g potatoes, 300g steak medalions, asparagus

Meal 5 - half home made mass gain shake.

Other:

Protein shake = 240 calories, fat - 2g, protein - 48g, carbs - 6g

Two protein bars = 652 calories, fat - 16g, carbs - 50g, protein - 56g

So that everthing ive eaten today or going to eat! Here's all of the nutritional information from today:

Calories: 4031

Fat: 64g

Protein: 373.1g

Carbs: 320.6

Well thats it all  this is basicly the diet ill be following whilst bulking


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Calories: 4031
> 
> Fat: 64g
> 
> ...


Looks great to me. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Me either jp what a spot on diet mate. I am very impressed with that. Woo hoo, we have a newbie on the forum that knows what he is doing and doing lots of research.

Shame I don't have a prize for you mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Me either jp what a spot on diet mate. I am very impressed with that. Woo hoo, we have a newbie on the forum that knows what he is doing and doing lots of research.
> 
> Shame I don't have a prize for you mate.


Ahh tidy glad you both approve! 

Ahh shame, was hoping for a trophie with "Let the gains begin" writen on the bottom  haha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im already excited for tomorrows workout, LEGS! Going to start taining them properly tomorrow as i havent been able to since i broke my tib and fib in october! Its still not 100% butt its strong enough to hold alot hevier weight now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Im already excited for tomorrows workout, LEGS! Going to start taining them properly tomorrow as i havent been able to since i broke my tib and fib in october! Its still not 100% butt its strong enough to hold alot hevier weight now


Just be careful mate. Last thing you want is an injury just now.

Let us know how it goes. And get some pics up.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Just be careful mate. Last thing you want is an injury just now.
> 
> Let us know how it goes. And get some pics up.


Yeahh ill be carefull, dont want not to beable to legs again for ages!:/

Ill try and get some pics up later aswell


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Yeahh ill be carefull, dont want not to beable to legs again for ages!:/
> 
> Ill try and get some pics up later aswell


Nice one mate, try and do ALL the mandatory poses the best you can so front double bicep, abs and thigh, front lat spread, side chest, side tricep, rear double bi, rear lat spread. This will be good to compare progress too when you do the next set of pics mate. Look forward to seeing you grow, seem to have good genetics ya little cvnt lol!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Nice one mate, try and do ALL the mandatory poses the best you can so front double bicep, abs and thigh, front lat spread, side chest, side tricep, rear double bi, rear lat spread. This will be good to compare progress too when you do the next set of pics mate. Look forward to seeing you grow, seem to have good genetics ya little cvnt lol!!


Looks like ill have to learn some of them tonight then hah  as for the genetics thing, i think my genetics are terrrrible haha :L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Looks like ill have to learn some of them tonight then hah  as for the genetics thing, i think my genetics are terrrrible haha :L


No they are not looking like that at your age mate trust me.

Yeah just look them up online or watch any bodybuilding comp videos.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mandatory poses:

http://www.fitnessatlantic.com/article10.htm


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Mandatory poses:
> 
> http://www.fitnessatlantic.com/article10.htm


Thanks mate this helped alot


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

My nutrisport 90+ just arived unall  ill have it in my meal 5 shake later and let you know how it tastes


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> My nutrisport 90+ just arived unall  ill have it in my meal 5 shake later and let you know how it tastes


Yeah do please mate, might get this but i get unflavoured now and like the fact its not got sugars in and artificial flavourings so get more protein per gram and its cheaper......


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah do please mate, might get this but i get unflavoured now and like the fact its not got sugars in and artificial flavourings so get more protein per gram and its cheaper......


I should probally start doing this unall, but its just for my meal shakes so doesnt really matter that much i suppose, cudnt say no at £45 for 5kg tbh  + it has whey and casein in it, so good to go before bed


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

imo nutri sport 9-+ is the best v alue protein you can get, only use choc tho as all other flavours are **** lol, but imo its the best out there. also i like matrix mass gainer on ebay also in black tub, banoffee flavour 1000cals per serving, its all good stuff in it, it great also, those are at the top of my list like


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got back from the gym after training legs, this was my first day back training legs after i broke my tib and fib in october, and considering i havent been training legs thought it went quite well. Focused alot on teqnique rather than pure weight today. I will be keeping track of my strength with the following exersizes:

Squats:

160kg x 3 reps

120kg x 8 reps

140kg x 6 reps

160kg x 3 reps

Deadlifts:

140kg x 3 reps

100kg x 10 reps

120kg x 6 reps

140kg x 3 reps

All in all a good session  I am quite happy with this for my first session back  hope the weight keeps going up!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How deep were your squats thats some serious weight to be shifting mate! I think A$$ to the ground for squats is overated, i dont because it seriously knackers my knees and my legs grow really well still.

Well done, nice session,.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> How deep were your squats thats some serious weight to be shifting mate! I think A$$ to the ground for squats is overated, i dont because it seriously knackers my knees and my legs grow really well still.
> 
> Well done, nice session,.


I get a bench, touch it with my ass then come back up  cheers mate, i got some of the pics done, not all of them as mother had to go, my posing is shiiitttte fp but atleast they will give me some idea of where im at


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> I get a bench, touch it with my ass then come back up  cheers mate, i got some of the pics done, not all of them as mother had to go, my posing is shiiitttte fp but atleast they will give me some idea of where im at


post them up then.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

These are all the pics  sorry for the bad posing, everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I looked at all the rice and thought that i was going to die eating it tbh!:L I love the steak though to i just chopped it up and ate as much rice with as little steak possibe just so that the steaks flavour was still there


when bulking and eating rice i put big spoon fulls of it in my mouth and wash it down with water, gona in 2 mins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

You could go far in this game bro


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> You could go far in this game bro


Thanks mate hope thats the case  thats the goal anyway


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

looking well dixxibelle (ahh c'mon, someone had to say it  ) subbed in


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

paul81 said:


> looking well dixxibelle (ahh c'mon, someone had to say it  ) subbed in


convo killer


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

paul81 said:


> looking well dixxibelle (ahh c'mon, someone had to say it  ) subbed in


Not sure what dixxibelle is but thanks man


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Not sure what dixxibelle is but thanks man


implied that dixxy sounds a tad feminine, so adding belle to the end made it more so....

the best jokes are the ones you have to explain 

but back on topic, hope you manage to keep this updated


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

paul81 said:


> implied that dixxy sounds a tad feminine, so adding belle to the end made it more so....
> 
> the best jokes are the ones you have to explain
> 
> but back on topic, hope you manage to keep this updated


Ahh I see haha  my second name is dix so everbody calls me dixy aha :L

Yuup ill do my best to update on a regular basis


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk mate!! Jp is right you will go far in bodybuilding that's for certain. Look better than me ya little [email protected] haha. Serious mate, going to be an animal.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leg pics?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Fcuk mate!! Jp is right you will go far in bodybuilding that's for certain. Look better than me ya little [email protected] haha. Serious mate, going to be an animal.


Thanks alot mate mean alot  as for looking better than you i highly doubt that! You look a beast in you avi ! 

As for the leg pictures ill do them tomorrow as whenever i tried to tense them today the cramped up haha  my legs are very disapointing though for the reason's you know, but im sure they'll grow!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Fcuk mate!! Jp is right you will go far in bodybuilding that's for certain. Look better than me ya little [email protected] haha. Serious mate, going to be an animal.


lick lick lick, yum yum yum, get your tongue out of this young mans bum!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> lick lick lick, yum yum yum, get your tongue out of this young mans bum!!


I'de rather lick ass now and get a few freebies when he turns pro


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> I'de rather lick ass now and get a few freebies when he turns pro


Hahaha I have already told him to remember my help when he is a pro. Yeah legs I'm sure will catch up and no I'm no beast. That was about a year ago at 11 stone wet through lol.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

When I turn pro? No pressure then haha! Naa its one of my long term goal anyway all jokes aside 

Hope my legs catch up yeah, otherwise in a years time ill have bigger arms than thighs! Haah!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well i just got done with last meal of the day which is a shake, this was made with Nutrisport 90+ and as i said earlier ide give my veiws on it so here goes.

Taste - was ok, maybe a little gritty but a weird aftertaste, not totally disgusting though 

Mixability - mixed well, used a blender but no real lumps or anything and blended pretty quick, this wasnt the case with the optimum health protein.

Not to bad overall then tbh, some good protein in there and nice and cheap whitch it need to be as ill be using a fair amount a day


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just made another batch of protein bars as ive been having two a day and two of my friends wanted to try them before they make there own.... Safe to say they are going to!  i just hope these taste as nice with the nutrisport protein !


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> You could go far in this game bro


I echo this.. will be good to see what you bring to the stage in a few years time :beer:

I think the fact that you have your diet nailed down right from the start will greatly benefit you in the future!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> I echo this.. will be good to see what you bring to the stage in a few years time :beer:
> 
> I think the fact that you have your diet nailed down right from the start will greatly benefit you in the future!


Cheers mate 

Yeah hopefully that will give me the extra benifits


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

My bone at the top of my neck and my lower back are killing from squats, deadlifts and RDL's! My legs feel like they took a beating aswell 

Back and abs today, will update you on my sesion later!


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking in top shape mate, things like this pee me off seeing younger lads bigger than you haha. How long have you been training mate?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

diixxy said:


> My bone at the top of my neck and my lower back are killing from squats, QUOTE]
> 
> Thats the reason i dont squat anymore . i swear since i started squatting i shrunk in height lol.
> 
> Im doin bi's tonight aswell


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jaime G said:


> Looking in top shape mate, things like this pee me off seeing younger lads bigger than you haha. How long have you been training mate?


Cheers mate  been training properly for about a year now (and about a year before that but not properly, just beginers exersize's in school gym) But i recently sorted my diet out about 2-3 months ago and it has changed the way i think about everything tbh ha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got back from shopping, finally got my parents and brother to start eating healthy so i went with my mam to get her on track and the the bill comes out as £150! Eating healthy isnt cheap!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dbols here, gunna run it at 40-50mg a day which one you think?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

30mg a day personally...... Why overdo it so early.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> 30mg a day personally...... Why overdo it so early.


Ok mate 30mg a day it is


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good lad. No reason at your weight what so ever to go above 30mg at the minute mate that's all and that will bring good gains!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Good lad. No reason at your weight what so ever to go above 30mg at the minute mate that's all and that will bring good gains!


Cheers for all the help mate, really feel like you some sort of mentor to me (without sounding like to much of a dickk) haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Because I can see massive potential thsts why and wanna see you do well mate. I'll help where I can


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Because I can see massive potential thsts why and wanna see you do well mate. I'll help where I can


Thanks alot mate and i really do appriciate all the help!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just done back in the gym, went light-ish and focused on teqnique yet again  usin the two exersizes bellow to keep track of stength:

Single arm DB rows:

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

Single arm row machine (specific to me as all machines are different):

20kg x 14

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

Quite good workout, dont get as motivated for back as other days for some reason haha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just to say that I havent cheated on my diet in about 3 weeks now, like literally nothing other than the foods i posted in previous posts except changing meats and carbs alternatly  think I might have a cheat meal tomorrow, not 100% sure yet though might feel to guilty haha :L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No you will need the off cheat meal mate. No only to keep you sane but it's good for metabolism too which right now you don't seem to have a problem with but your body will soon get used to the food.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No you will need the off cheat meal mate. No only to keep you sane but it's good for metabolism too which right now you don't seem to have a problem with but your body will soon get used to the food.


Anything to stay away from or just w.e I want?:L was going to buy a plain small dominos pizza and buy some kfc chicken and put it on top!:L and some dominos cookies :L how fat does that sound lmao!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Anything to stay away from or just w.e I want?:L was going to buy a plain small dominos pizza and buy some kfc chicken and put it on top!:L and some dominos cookies :L how fat does that sound lmao!


Here ya go. This is my ccheat day thread and others have got involved too. I'de like to see you get involved and log your cheat meals.

I'm linking you to the start of my 10,000 calorie cheat day.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132513-what-does-cheat-day-jpaycheck-look-like-14.html


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Here ya go. This is my ccheat day thread and others have got involved too. I'de like to see you get involved and log your cheat meals.
> 
> I'm linking you to the start of my 10,000 calorie cheat day.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132513-what-does-cheat-day-jpaycheck-look-like-14.html


Most of your threads are pretty epic mate, this one doesnt disapoint haha  10,000 cals! Im sure if i did this i would feel like death hah


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

A cheat meal must be 2000 cals minimum


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> A cheat meal must be 2000 cals minimum


Haha i wont disapoint then  taking this bird to the cinemas tonight so im gunna smash a mcdonalds and some chocolate in the cinema so i dont look like to much of a weirdo with the food i eat hah


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> A cheat meal must be 2000 cals minimum


And make you feel sick, bloated and sweaty


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> And make you feel sick, bloated and sweaty


I remember one day was my cheat day when i was dieting and i had a takeaway for every meal, best day ever haha!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> A cheat meal must be 2000 cals minimum


Must contain KFC and CHEESECAKE!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Must contain KFC and CHEESECAKE!


Mmmmm cheesecake, forgot what it taste's its been so long, will be eating a peice later haha!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive already had 3 protein bars today!:L lovely!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I remember one day was my cheat day when i was dieting and i had a takeaway for every meal, best day ever haha!


As much as i love takeaways i always find myself hungry after eating them. Last nght for my cheat meal i had special fried rice, chicken balls, and chicken wings. After eating it all i was hungry again, so i went and ate the left overs of everyone elses. An hour later i had to have a couple of peanut butter sandwiches just to fill me up enough to go to sleep. Was crazy!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know what you mean, i always seem to need to eat more after a takeaway no matter how high it was in calories or how good it tasted!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I know what you mean, i always seem to need to eat more after a takeaway no matter how high it was in calories or how good it tasted!


Its all the b0llocks thats in it that does that to you. Cant beat some proper food though.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

No proper food for me today im afraid (apart from breakfast) as my kitchen is bein completely re-done so no cooking can be done today!:/ im not going to go over the top though, ill have a proper cheat meal and then im thinking eather a subway or a chicken shish kebab


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Love it how when you ask for a little bit of bbq sauce on your kebab they put lashings of the stuff on! Spent about ten mins scraping a load of bbq sauce off as it was wayyyyy to sweet :L


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Love it how when you ask for a little bit of bbq sauce on your kebab they put lashings of the stuff on! Spent about ten mins scraping a load of bbq sauce off as it was wayyyyy to sweet :L


Mate subway are the worst for it! It ruins the food by putting too much sauce on it. lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Mate subway are the worst for it! It ruins the food by putting too much sauce on it. lol


100% agree! They take the pis$ lmao


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Aww now i really want some popcorn chicken and a dominos! been eating **** all day had a pizza already but another is on the cards! love Saturdays


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick question guys.... As you know im bulking, but still doing cardio 3 days a week to stay quite lean... Is it better for me to do the cardio before meal 1 or whenever in the day? Thanks.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Fasted cardio, so before you eat anything first thing in the morning is the best way of burning fat, but if your bulking then i guess anytime


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The change between the two really will be negligable mate so what suits you.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

How did the cinema date go bro? haha You trained today or rest day?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> How did the cinema date go bro? haha You trained today or rest day?


Ended up staying in and renting a film  haha.... Naa i have the weekend off mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just to give you a quick idea of what I ate yesterday, was a massive cheat day for me tbh :L

4 slices wholeweat toast, 250ml egg whites, 3 peices ham

Chicken shish kebab x2

Individual dominos pizza, dominos cookies, kfc small popcorn chicken and 3 crispy strips

2 home made protein bars, 3 low carb proten bars(just usin them up)

Thats it I think.... Mp from now on just have a cheat meal once per week, what you think?:L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Just to give you a quick idea of what I ate yesterday, was a massive cheat day for me tbh :L
> 
> 4 slices wholeweat toast, 250ml egg whites, 3 peices ham
> 
> ...


Nice cheat day mate!! 

Better than some you see saying "omg, I just ate a slice of pizza, shall I start cutting right away to shed the fat I gained?" ha.

Back to diet today mate.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Ended up staying in and renting a film  haha.... Naa i have the weekend off mate


Haha! any excuse for extra cardio...

whats your weight? you feeling bigger? loaded with cals from the cheat day lol.. I'm off for fasted cardio now  gotta be done.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Nice cheat day mate!!
> 
> Better than some you see saying "omg, I just ate a slice of pizza, shall I start cutting right away to shed the fat I gained?" ha.
> 
> Back to diet today mate.


Haha  yuup back to the grind today mate, im still enjoying eating so much though so im not to worried


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Haha! any excuse for extra cardio...
> 
> whats your weight? you feeling bigger? loaded with cals from the cheat day lol.. I'm off for fasted cardio now  gotta be done.


Exactly hah  ! Umm i weighed on monday before i started bulking and was 11 stone 12 so ill weight every monday to keep a record... Im feeling bigger, dont know if iam though, guess wee'l just have to wait and see


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would advise against weighing once a week completely. Go by the mirror because you may have gained muscle and lost a little fat but you may weigh the same and then think what your doing isn't working.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I would advise against weighing once a week completely. Go by the mirror because you may have gained muscle and lost a little fat but you may weigh the same and then think what your doing isn't working.


Yeah good point. Measurements are also a good tool aswell arent they, how often do you do yours?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Never mate simply put. I don't really care for measurements or weight. I will just smash it as hard as I can and try to rest and let my body grow. I can tell from the mirror my lagging parts like chest and triceps not from measurements.

Off to hammer calves an abs now mate. Catch ya later.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Never mate simply put. I don't really care for measurements or weight. I will just smash it as hard as I can and try to rest and let my body grow. I can tell from the mirror my lagging parts like chest and triceps not from measurements.
> 
> Off to hammer calves an abs now mate. Catch ya later.


Ahh ok mate, have a good un' !


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Getting branded tomorrow (tattoo of my rugby clubs badge on my as$) ... Wish me luck haha!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

What happens if in a few years ur doin a show .

next pose -'back lat spread'

And the audience is packed full of rival fans

hahha


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> What happens if in a few years ur doin a show .
> 
> next pose -'back lat spread'
> 
> ...


Nothing, as the tattoo is on his ar$e...


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> What happens if in a few years ur doin a show .
> 
> next pose -'back lat spread'
> 
> ...


Lmao that would be funny xD


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Nothing, as the tattoo is on his ar$e...


Happy days i say, nice and discrete


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

MrMike said:


> Nothing, as the tattoo is on his ar$e...


what if he's wearing his usual thursday night thong


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Got some pic's of my legs finally remembered..... they are probally my weakest part at the moment looks wise as last week was the first time ive trained them since my leg break.

pictures aint the best as all you can see are quads... try and get some more soon


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Got some pic's of my legs finally remembered..... they are probally my weakest part at the moment looks wise as last week was the first time ive trained them since my leg break.
> View attachment 59052
> View attachment 59053
> 
> ...


Quads looking good.

Hows the hams and calves?

Calves look weak I'de say.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Quads looking good.
> 
> Hows the hams and calves?
> 
> Calves look weak I'de say.


Calfs are terrible mate, lost all the mass off them when i broke my leg !  not sure on hamstring tbh mate :L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

recipe to share! found it in the recipe section this morning and made them.. they are amazing!

1/2pound of extra lean mince

spring onion chopped fine

red pepper chopped fine

mushroom chopped fine

2 cloves of garlic chopped fine

bit of chilly chopped fine

50g of low fat cheese.

Mash all this in a bowl then split in to two 1/4 pound burgers.

Stick on the grill.

Stick on wholemeal bun with salad over the top.

enjoy


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> recipe to share! found it in the recipe section this morning and made them.. they are amazing!
> 
> 1/2pound of extra lean mince
> 
> ...


Cheers mate sounds tasty! Ill get the ingredients tomorrow and give it a bash !  let you know how i get on


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a question guys.... Reading a few other posts on here today and it seems some people run GH and peptides inbeetween cycles to keep gaining... If I can afford to do it is it worth doing? because if it is i better start reasearching!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say no. Gh is pointless until your pretty much out your twenties, this is what I have read by a lot of knowledgable people. Will find you some quotes if I can. Legs look spot on. Calves look terrible, twice a week maybe?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I would say no. Gh is pointless until your pretty much out your twenties, this is what I have read by a lot of knowledgable people. Will find you some quotes if I can. Legs look spot on. Calves look terrible, twice a week maybe?


Ahh ok mate just stay natural untill my next cycle after this one finishes then yeah  yuup i did them twice last week and will carry on doing so


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate and yes thats what I would do. And you will grow natty with your diet, an you will keep most of gains with your diet and a good pct too.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Just got back from the gym after training legs, this was my first day back training legs after i broke my tib and fib in october, and considering i havent been training legs thought it went quite well. Focused alot on teqnique rather than pure weight today. I will be keeping track of my strength with the following exersizes:
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


i just skimmed through this notice this .. deadlift and squat together ? why reps are so low ? I am not a fan of low reps nothing less 8 if i do 6 i would have to drop set it to finish them off


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

sizar said:


> i just skimmed through this notice this .. deadlift and squat together ? why reps are so low ? I am not a fan of low reps nothing less 8 if i do 6 i would have to drop set it to finish them off


This was my first leg session back from a broken leg mate, just wanted to know where my strength was at really thats all


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate and yes thats what I would do. And you will grow natty with your diet, an you will keep most of gains with your diet and a good pct too.


Was gunna run pct 17 days after last injection (because of long estered test) was going to do:

Nolva - 40/20/20/20

Clomid - 10/50/50/50

That sound ok mate?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nolva - 20/20/20/20

Clomid -100/50/50/50

looks good to me. you could run nolva for 40 week 1 but doubt it would be of much if any benefit.

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just weighed, not gunaa go from the scales was just curious, im up from 11 stone 12 to 12 stone 3...


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Are you taking weekly pics to track your progress? At least this way there can be direct comparisons made instead of going by memory of what you used to look like


I'm gunna do them every three weeks I was thinking


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Cool. I'm not sure what time frame will be best for bulking, but seeing as i'm cutting I will hope to see my body changing weekly, so will be taking pics every week.
> 
> Good luck with the bulk! Up 5lbs in a few days!


I dunno whether its all mental from all the food ive been eating or w.e but i can see my frame beginin to change  yhh cuttin is strange, one day nothing, the next you have abs haha  just subbed your journal goodluck man


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pct looks good mate but agree there won't be any benefit using 40 nolva over 20. Are you using hcg at the minute?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

5lbs in a few days will be water mate from the added carbs you are now eating but keep going with it. You can see your body comp changing already you said which sounds very promising. You training today? I'm just off for chest and tri's in an hour. Not slept so not expecting much.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> 5lbs in a few days will be water mate from the added carbs you are now eating but keep going with it. You can see your body comp changing already you said which sounds very promising. You training today? I'm just off for chest and tri's in an hour. Not slept so not expecting much.


Not using hcg as i cant put it in my fridge!:/ will look into it for next cycle as will be telling parents  yhh chest and calves today


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> subbed.
> 
> Fair enough. Not 100% necessary so I wouldn't worry about it too much. It would make recovery easier thats all. How many weeks have you got left of the test?


5 more injections left mate so 5 weeks im guessing ha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with chest, felt strong as hell today, gunna keep track lf bench press and decline bench:

Bench press:

80kg x 12 reps

90kg x 10 reps

100kg x 6 reps

Decline bench:

70kg x 12 reps

80kg x 10 reps

90kg x 8 reps


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Just got done with chest, felt strong as hell today, gunna keep track lf bench press and decline bench:
> 
> Bench press:
> 
> ...


Similar lifts to my session today mate, well done!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Similar lifts to my session today mate, well done!


Cheers mate


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

That's some good lifting mate! take it strength gains have begun! lol Whats been on today's menu then?

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> That's some good lifting mate! take it strength gains have begun! lol Whats been on today's menu then?
> 
> Dan


Yeah i think so by the looks 

Same as everyday mate, im boring like that haha!

Meal 1: 4 peices wholeweat toast, 250ml egg whites, 3 peices of ham

Snack: home made protein bar

Meal 2: homemade mass gain shake

Meal 3: 200g brown rice, chicken breast, asparagus

Pre-workout: home made protein bar

Post-workout: large protein shake

Meal 4: 300g potatoes, steak medalion and asparagus

Meal 5: half home made mass gain shake

Only thing ive changed is added a small amount of bisto gravy to meal 3 & 4


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> As greg said . its do-able within a year dude ... get it done !


Is it do able natty though,even with a spot on diet and the right training i think at least 2 years.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Yeah i think so by the looks
> 
> Same as everyday mate, im boring like that haha!
> 
> ...


Man you looooooove those home made bars! lol

Share the recipe bro?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Man you looooooove those home made bars! lol
> 
> Share the recipe bro?


Not even lieing, they are as good as any brownie, desert ive ever tried and the nutrition is decent unall! Thank Jpaycheck for it 

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Not even lieing, they are as good as any brownie, desert ive ever tried and the nutrition is decent unall! Thank Jpaycheck for it
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess


Haha nice one... Big thanks to JPaycheck!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wondering guys is there anything worth starting to take now im 6 weeks into test and 4 days into dbol to stop me filling up with water weight and getting a moon face? Or is it to late now? Was reading up on adex... To late in for me to start ? Cheers guys


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just a question guys.... Reading a few other posts on here today and it seems some people run GH and peptides inbeetween cycles to keep gaining... If I can afford to do it is it worth doing? because if it is i better start reasearching!





diixxy said:


> Just wondering guys is there anything worth starting to take now im 6 weeks into test and 4 days into dbol to stop me filling up with water weight and getting a moon face? Or is it to late now? Was reading up on adex... To late in for me to start ? Cheers guys


I personally wouldn't bother tbh, if it's something you really don't want or something then yeah take something for it, but otherwise i'de let it roll.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I find that combating my water retention often hinders my strength gains.. just keep nolva on hand in case of gyno symptoms..

would be nothing worse than competing with a set of tits.. lol 

If you really want to combat the moon face for your parents sake then take adex @ 0.5 e3d or even or aromasin @ 12.5mg ed This is only imo as some people take higher dosages and some lower.. I've personally only ever used adex (because i can get it cheaper than aromasin) Think 0.5mg e3d would sort you out..

Dan


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> I find that combating my water retention often hinders my strength gains a little bit... so unless you need to avoid a puffy face for some reason (parents) I wouldn't bother IMO..just keep nolva on hand in case of gyno symptoms..
> 
> would be nothing worse than competing with a set of tits.. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> I find that combating my water retention often hinders my strength gains.. just keep nolva on hand in case of gyno symptoms..
> 
> would be nothing worse than competing with a set of tits.. lol
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just thought ide post my weekly workout routine:

GYM

Monday - chest & calfs

Tuesday - shoulders & abs

Wednesday - quads, hamstrings & lower back

Thursday - arms & calfs

Friday - back and abs


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Does your back not suffer with training biceps the day before? Does your shoulder press not suffer from doing bench the day before?

Your routine would definitely see me over training certain muscle groups..

The main thing is that it works for you mate. Everyone is different, and if your seeing good results with this routine stick to it 

Dan


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Just wondering guys is there anything worth starting to take now im 6 weeks into test and 4 days into dbol to stop me filling up with water weight and getting a moon face? Or is it to late now? Was reading up on adex... To late in for me to start ? Cheers guys


Yes this is precisely why I was telling you to research aromatase inhibitors like adex. Water retention looks awful an is bad for blood pressure etc so I would get an ai right away and use it for the remainder of the cycle.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yer man im gnw run adex on my next cycle i think

my first was test and dbol and ....

well...


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is arimidex adex?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Is arimidex adex?


aye man


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

What does of adex should i take?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

0.5mg (1/2) every 3 days


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Start with 0.5 mg twice a week & adjust if needed


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok cheers guys just ordered some adex... Think it will hinder gains much?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

It wont negatively effect lean mass gains but it will keep water bloat down, i wouldn't class bloat as "gains" though...

As for how much lean gains you'll achieve or keep, that will be completely down to your diet and training & PCT mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thinking of cutting my calories to 3600 from 4100 untill i stop seeing gains... Then up the calories again, what you guys think?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Thinking of cutting my calories to 3600 from 4100 untill i stop seeing gains... Then up the calories again, what you guys think?


no.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> no.


Hah any reason mate?:L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

As you gain mass you will need to eat more to accommodate for the extra weight gain anyway mate.. Imo stick with 4000cals a day and when/if gains slow down whilst eating 4000 then increase your cals.. dont worry about a little bit of fat gain, its just part of bulking mate, you can cut it off after  My 2c

Dan


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> As you gain mass you will need to eat more to accommodate for the extra weight gain anyway mate.. Imo stick with 4000cals a day and when/if gains slow down whilst eating 4000 then increase your cals.. dont worry about a little bit of fat gain, its just part of bulking mate, you can cut it off after  My 2c
> 
> If your feeling bloated imo it could be the water retention so don't worry too much about it you should feel abit less bloated when you start taking it.
> 
> Dan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just not a good idea to cut cals, not only will it give the body 600 cals less at a very important time in your training, it will let you think that mentally you can cut cals during a cycle, train the mind aswell as the body.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yer bruv. As these two say its not good to cut cals on a bulk mate. The fat comes with bulking. Sh!t but that's life


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yhh i dont mind a bit of fat gain like... I just dont want to get fat !:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Taking into account what people where saying yesterday about having shoulders day after chest and that hindering my shoulder workout, i re-jigged my routine again, think this one is fine:

GYM

Monday - chest & calfs

Tuesday - back & abs

Wednesday - shoulders

Thursday - arms & calfs

Friday - quads, hamstrings & abs


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

That's much better! would still swap legs and arms around giving your biceps an extra day to recover from back 

Also if you were to train arms on the friday.. and go out (drinking orange juice/water) on friday night, then your arms would look swole lol

You feeling some pb's this week  ?

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> That's much better! would still swap legs and arms around giving your biceps an extra day to recover from back
> 
> Also if you were to train arms on the friday.. and go out (drinking orange juice/water) on friday night, then your arms would look swole lol
> 
> ...


I cant do legs on a thirsday as i have rugby training and would cramp up and be dead for it ahha 

Yh, i think i got some on monday, never got 100kg for 6 reps on the bench before  and that was after a set on 80kg and 90kg


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice lifts there mate.. Ah right yeah I know were your coming from. You play union or league? Whats your deadlifts like? Im off to do some now.. feeling a pb coming on! lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Nice lifts there mate.. Ah right yeah I know were your coming from. You play union or league? Whats your deadlifts like? Im off to do some now.. feeling a pb coming on! lol


Both, acctually broke my leg trialing for wales u18's :L my deads arent the best atm, did my first legs session after breaking it last week, got 140kg x 3 on deadlifts, its wasnt light but i could have gone heavier :L!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

140kg is a fckin good lift mate. keep it up


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> 140kg is a fckin good lift mate. keep it up


Cheers mate, got a appointment with my consultant in october and he'll tell me when i can do contact in rugby again so im not gunna really push it untill i get the thumbs ip from him


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

pull that pants up mate... lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Thinking of cutting my calories to 3600 from 4100 untill i stop seeing gains... Then up the calories again, what you guys think?


No. your on gear, MAXIMISE the gain.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No. your on gear, MAXIMISE the gain.


Maybe do this after my cycle or just leave it as it is?:L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Maybe do this after my cycle or just leave it as it is?:L


Leave your calories as they are mate. Your on AAS so you should be making the most of this by keeping protein and cals higher than you usually would.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

im not on cycle yet , im starting in 6 weeks . gunna up my cals to 5000-6000 now .

so when i am on cycle il have to up it to 6000+ :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Leave your calories as they are mate. Your on AAS so you should be making the most of this by keeping protein and cals higher than you usually would.


I meant like when my cycle finishes should i think about droping the cals a little?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

When I come off a bulk cycle I keep my cals high throughout PCT and for around an extra3-4 weeks on top of that then taper them down.. works for me..


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> im not on cycle yet , im starting in 6 weeks . gunna up my cals to 5000-6000 now .
> 
> so when i am on cycle il have to up it to 6000+ :L


Wow thats alot mate!:L


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

wat can i say ... i like to stuff my face :L

Although it is hard to keep it clean wen ur consuming that much


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> wat can i say ... i like to stuff my face :L
> 
> Although it is hard to keep it clean wen ur consuming that much


Haha, i think i could do it, but im worried about getting to fat off 4000-4500 so 6000+ is a no go for me at the moment


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its simple, couldnt be simpler........... Maintain what your eating now, if you start adding fat which is easy to see in the mirror, back up on the carbs a little.....


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Haha, i think i could do it, but im worried about getting to fat off 4000-4500 so 6000+ is a no go for me at the moment


Get some skin callipers mate and just do a bf test once a week. That way you can monitor any fat gains and adjust your diet accordinly


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Get some skin callipers mate and just do a bf test once a week. That way you can monitor any fat gains and adjust your diet accordinly


Yhh ive got some of them ill do that


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got back from the gym after hitting shoulders, only thing i can remember weights on is DB shoulder press from what im keeping track of, gunna buy a notepad on the weekend though 

DB Shoulder press:

25kg dumbells x 14 reps

30kg dumbells x 10 reps

32.5kg dumbells x 8 reps


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice lifts man. I miss trainin shoulders sicnce my injury. Rotator still screwed. Gettin better


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Nice lifts man. I miss trainin shoulders sicnce my injury. Rotator still screwed. Gettin better


I think these are pretty **** tbh mate :L ahh i knkw exactly how you feel, mine didnt heal 100% untill i broke my leg and had like 8 weeks off the gym because i was stuck in bed after the op... Bit of a blessing really because my broken wrist and my roatator cuffs both healed, but i was left with a broken leg :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Btw think i pulled my bicep a little today... Its not bad just a little niggley :L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats an improvement on last week isn't it?? well done!

Remember mate its not about how much you lift. Its how much you look like you can lift. Were no powerlifters were bodybuilders .. Those who aim for both master neither. 

Whats today's session mate?

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Thats an improvement on last week isn't it?? well done!
> 
> Remember mate its not about how much you lift. Its how much you look like you can lift. Were no powerlifters were bodybuilders .. Those who aim for both master neither.
> 
> ...


Very very wise words right there! 

Arms today aswell


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All coming along well mate an still progressing week on week which is exactly what you need.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any of you guys rate british dragon eu? Im thinking of using them for my next cycle simply because you can verify 100% that the stuff is from them....


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> I'd steer well clear of them mate.... They're copied and faked a lot... BD.eu was set up off the back of BD.com's good rep.
> 
> I very much doubt any domestic UGL will be faked... I have not seen any myself. I'd stick with the prochem if you can get it.
> 
> Alpha pharma is good stuff which I have used before.. You can verify the codes on the boxes on their website too


Ok cheers mate, i can pretty much get hold of most things :L my next cycle i wanna run a short estered test with either tren or deca...


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Test prop and NPP?
> 
> I love tren, strength gains from it are amazing, but leaves you our of breath and sweaty all the time!


NPP? Sorry mate not good with all the abreviations yet... Would test prop be ok to jab every 3 days?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with arms, two exersizes ill keep track of are:

Standing DB curls

12.5kg x 15 reps

15kg x 12 reps

17.5kg x 9 reps

Standing db hammer curls

15kg x 15 reps

17.5kg x 12 reps

20kg x 9 reps


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Clear to see now why your arms are awesome mate 

but PLEASE, keep track of ALL lifts, not just the select couple, thats pointless imo.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Clear to see now why your arms are awesome mate
> 
> but PLEASE, keep track of ALL lifts, not just the select couple, thats pointless imo.


Will do mate just have to get a book to write them in


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Will do mate just have to get a book to write them in


yes something that i always advise but keep forgetting to do myself!! Do you have an iphone? If so there is an app called i-fitness and you can log them on there and it shows graphs, tells you when you hit a pb etc, really good and can e-mail the results to yourself and copy and paste onto here.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> yes something that i always advise but keep forgetting to do myself!! Do you have an iphone? If so there is an app called i-fitness and you can log them on there and it shows graphs, tells you when you hit a pb etc, really good and can e-mail the results to yourself and copy and paste onto here.


Yhh ive got an i phone ill get that now, cheers mate !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No worries mate. It's really good.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No worries mate. It's really good.


Whats the exact name of it mate i cant find it !:/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ifitness mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cant find it!:/ theres one called ifitness - male?:L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely called I fitness mate. Your not filtering it for free are you as ita a couple quid.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Definitely called I fitness mate. Your not filtering it for free are you as ita a couple quid.


Naa, i cant find it at all :/ bad times!:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wont be doing legs today guys, gunna do them tomorrow morning, aching way to much from rugby training yesterday haha :L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Naa, i cant find it at all :/ bad times!:L


Dunno why mate, i tried searching too and seems its not available anymore unless you already have it. Shame mate as its really good.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

http://download.cnet.com/iFitness-for-iPhone/3000-2129_4-10915632.html ???

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Gunna go pick up my adex in a second.... Gunna take 0.5mg every tuesday and friday... This ok?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah take .5 e3d mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Urgent help!! Just went to see my sorce, tells me he has no adex but has Aromasin and its the exact same thing!:S is this the case? Shud it do the job stopping the water retention? Will it hinder gains?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Urgent help!! Just went to see my sorce, tells me he has no adex but has Aromasin and its the exact same thing!:S is this the case? Shud it do the job stopping the water retention? Will it hinder gains?


Get aromasin mate, no its a completelt different drug but will do what you want it to as it is an AI and actually more effect dosage dependant from what i have read.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Get aromasin mate, no its a completelt different drug but will do what you want it to as it is an AI and actually more effect dosage dependant from what i have read.


AI? Dont know what it means sorry! So it wont hinder gains either? Sorry for all the questions in a mad rush lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> AI? Dont know what it means sorry! So it wont hinder gains either? Sorry for all the questions in a mad rush lmao


Aromatase Inhibitor - stops the aromatisation of the aas. Get the Aromasin, its fine and no wont hinder lean muscle gains.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Aromatase Inhibitor - stops the aromatisation of the aas. Get the Aromasin, its fine and no wont hinder lean muscle gains.


Ahh thank god... Cheers K, life saver haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Ahh thank god... Cheers K, life saver haha


No worries, my advise will cost ya 10ml test. Send you my address now  lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No worries, my advise will cost ya 10ml test. Send you my address now  lol


Any UGL preferance? Haah! I got the aromasin, 10mg pro chem, made 2011, expire 2014... New batch im asumeing. What dose and how often to take?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Prochem aromasin 10mg 2011 -2014


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

They look legit to me.

Dose im not entirely sure actually, i think 10mg ever 3 days will suffice........ Maybe thats too low? Sure others will chime in soon.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong, as i have never used aromasin just adex, but dont they come in 25mg tabs? and i'm positive i've seen people running them at 12.5mg ed..


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

From what i've seen in the past on the forums I would say run 10mg ed ... but i'd do some research on it 1st


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Avoid BD.EU.

10mg ed for aromasin


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahh ok guys.... Untill last dbol tab, injection or untill end of pct? Cheers


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/95841-carry-aromasin-pct.html Some use it up until pct and some rate it as a good choice to use during pct also..

EDIT: Just done a bit of research and it is common to run it up until day 1 of PCT


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Think ill run it up to day before pct, seems like the correct thing to do...


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres a quote about running it through pct "AI's will only increase testosterone production when estrogen levels are high or normal/high. When estrogen is low as after AAS have cleared your system there will be no negative feedback from estrogen, lowering estrogen will likely exasperate problems not help"


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

^^ good spot.

I'll agree that running it up until pct is the best idea.

What you training today bud? or is it a rest day?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> ^^ good spot.
> 
> I'll agree that running it up until pct is the best idea.
> 
> What you training today bud? or is it a rest day?


I didnt train legs yesterday as I was dead from my first rugby training session on thursday, so im gunna go up the gym about 11 and smash them hopefully


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Did most of the normal leg exersizes i would usually do up the gym today, gunna buy a pad to write down everything later.... But for this I did:

Squats:

160kg x 12 reps

170kg x 6 reps (friend pushed me forward and lost balence accidentaly lol)

170kg x 8 reps

Didnt do deads as my lower backs in pain from training still :L also i feel i didnt really push to hard on the sqauts, coule have gotten a few more reps on each but dont wanna push my leg to far yet.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Also I started doing abs but got shooting pains in my lower stomach so i had to stop :/ they still havent gone either :/


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Did most of the normal leg exersizes i would usually do up the gym today, gunna buy a pad to write down everything later.... But for this I did:
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


Thats some good squatin! you go ass to grass, or go with partials?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Thats some good squatin! you go ass to grass, or go with partials?


I just grab one of those bench's that you would use you do DB chest press or w.e on and squat down untill I touch it then come back up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

good squating mate! if its not atg then its fine, its way overated anyway!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> good squating mate! *if its not atg then its fine, its way overated anyway!*


Agree with you mate. All it seems to do for me is nacker my joints with little benefit as you need a lower weight to complete the atg to parallel movement.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dannyiron said:


> Agree with you mate. All it seems to do for me is nacker my joints with little benefit as you need a lower weight to complete the atg to parallel movement.


Yeah im nursing a long time injury to my left knee from going deep and hardly had any weight on the bar! Now i usually do around 180 - 190 not too deep and my legs have developed alot more from the heavier weight.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

As soon as I feel my leg is 100% im gunna give 200kg squat a go... I think its very do-able as 170kg didnt feel that heavy today to be honest... My training partner squated 200kg today, he was beaming hah


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

That a MASSIVE lift for anyone let alone a 17 year old! lol!

You planning on going into powerlifting lol!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> That a MASSIVE lift for anyone let alone a 17 year old! lol!
> 
> You planning on going into powerlifting lol!


Hah  naa doubt it :L bodybuilding all the way xD


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just had kfc and dominos cookies for my weekly treat !


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Just had kfc and dominos cookies for my weekly treat !


man that sounds amazing! I've cut my cheat meals down to a sunday every 2 weeks  ..... good thing its my cheat meal tomorrow 

We should get a cheat meal comp goin.. highest calorie meal wins!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> man that sounds amazing! I've cut my cheat meals down to a sunday every 2 weeks  ..... good thing its my cheat meal tomorrow
> 
> We should get a cheat meal comp goin.. highest calorie meal wins!!


Are you on a cut tho? I dont see to much harm seen as im bulking, one bad meal a week wont hurt xD


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Not yet.. maintaining weight for another 2 weeks then I'm going into a cut.

Was gonna do some research on clen as i've never used it and wondered if it would be a good idea whilst on keto diet hmmmm.

Yeah you gotta love bulking! .... bring on the cheesecake! lol Think my cheats gonna contain a full massive home made meat & potato pie

with gravy.. may have some white bread for a change as well! followed by a whole strawberry cheesecake! ... maaan i'm actually drooling! lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Not yet.. maintaining weight for another 2 weeks then I'm going into a cut.
> 
> Was gonna do some research on clen as i've never used it and wondered if it would be a good idea whilst on keto diet hmmmm.
> 
> ...


Think im gunna do keto for a couple of weeks before my next cycle to get a little leaner before a bulk... Heard clen is the way forward as far as getting shredded goes haha  ahh dont think ide beable to eat a whole one, maybe a slice or two


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Gunna give german volume training a go once a week in the training from now on.... So for example this week ill do it on chest, next week back, and so on  cant do any harm as its what arnie used to do xD


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> fcuking big arms for 12 stone!!!!! Good luck with your goals mate.


Thats what I was thinking, he looks more like 200lbs in his avy pic?!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

PHHead said:


> Thats what I was thinking, he looks more like 200lbs in his avy pic?!


bodybuilding is the illusion of been bigger hence why you look bigger ripped than with 30%bf lol!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> bodybuilding is the illusion of been bigger hence why you look bigger ripped than with 30%bf lol!


Yeah exactly, + you could be alot lighter than someone but bigger than them due to them having a high bf %


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

The mirror never lies


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know i was a little stupid running 800mg of test in this cycle, i was just wondering if i dropeed the test down to say 500mg p/w on my next cycle (wanna try and get some norma pharma ampoulets) seen another guy had succsess off this dose, would i still get really good gains? Cheers guys

EDIT: this is the guy http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/138108-third-cycle-going-great-so-far.html


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

If you have a long period off cycle to recover fully Then i don't see any reason why you wouldn't make gains off 500mg  ...

FOOKIN HELL 800mg  You getting good gains though yes? 

can't wait to see the before and after pics of this cycle lol!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> If you have a long period off cycle to recover fully Then i don't see any reason why you wouldn't make gains off 500mg  ...
> 
> FOOKIN HELL 800mg  You getting good gains though yes?
> 
> can't wait to see the before and after pics of this cycle lol!


Gunna go doc's 6 weeks after PCT to see how far recovered I am  I know didnt think it through :L i wasnt as I was stupid and cutting with this dose for 4 week.... But itl be two weeks of bulking on monday and started taking dbol aswell like and ive put on about a stone so far in two weeks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Think im gunna do keto for a couple of weeks before my next cycle to get a little leaner before a bulk... Heard clen is the way forward as far as getting shredded goes haha  ahh dont think ide beable to eat a whole one, maybe a slice or two


Mate get it out of you head about NEEDING to be lean all the time. A cut in between cycle will do doubt mean loss of some gains and muscle. Keep packing the food in an nail the size on!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Mate get it out of you head about NEEDING to be lean all the time. A cut in between cycle will do doubt mean loss of some gains and muscle. Keep packing the food in an nail the size on!


Ahh f.e... I just read a couple of posts on here that alot of the guys do a cut before a cycle and they said it was the best way to gain as your body will be shocked by the AAS and the food. But if Carrying on bulking all the way is the best idea that is what I shall do


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got home from the beach!  quite a good day, didnt take my top off though as most of you know bulking isnt the best look ha :L! So i just repped a vest  xD took my meals with me unall, makes you realise you can still have fun and stay on track with diet no matter what most of the time!


----------



## simon1985 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey mate i'm new here but been following your thread,gonna be cool to see how you progress through this journal and i wish you best of luck with this! Noticed you said your from Bargoed area,me too fella


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

simon1985 said:


> Hey mate i'm new here but been following your thread,gonna be cool to see how you progress through this journal and i wish you best of luck with this! Noticed you said your from Bargoed area,me too fella


Cheers butt  what gym you go to ?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just made a fresh batch of protein bars... Changed the recipe a little as i dont really want all the sugar from the honey in it so i used:

100g oats

200g protein powder

75g peanut butter

200ml milk

Tablespoon of splenda

Ill let you know how they taste!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just made a fresh batch of protein bars... Changed the recipe a little as i dont really want all the sugar from the honey in it so i used:
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


They taste fine imo, i give it the thumbs up


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

diixxy said:


> They taste fine imo, i give it the thumbs up


as the saying goes.... 'never trust a skinny chef' :wink:

i wish i could be bothered to cook up a batch :sad:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

paul81 said:


> as the saying goes.... 'never trust a skinny chef' :wink:
> 
> i wish i could be bothered to cook up a batch :sad:


Haah  i know what you mean xD maybe in a few years time when i have maaahosive arms youl get the motavation to make a batch haah


----------



## Tony W (Jun 5, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i wish i could be bothered to cook up a batch :sad:


Dude, i just made a batch bout an hour ago, very easy and simple, takes no time at all to prepare.

Well worth it in my opinion


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tony W said:


> Dude, i just made a batch bout an hour ago, very easy and simple, takes no time at all to prepare.
> 
> Well worth it in my opinion


Yuup i agree, takes about ten mins to make, nice and simple


----------



## Tony W (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll tell you what makes them pretty tasty, strawberry flavoured protein powder....... yum yum yum


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tony W said:


> I'll tell you what makes them pretty tasty, strawberry flavoured protein powder....... yum yum yum


I got a free sachet off some ropey strawberry protein in my house so ill have to make a small one just to try xD


----------



## Tony W (Jun 5, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I got a free sachet off some ropey strawberry protein in my house so ill have to make a small one just to try xD


Haha youll love it. I used strawberry at first just cos that what i had knocking about. Turns out it was pretty good. Ordered some unflavoured stuff last week but might just get some more strawberry i think. Gotta stick with what works in this game


----------



## Ste Clark (Jun 25, 2011)

great starting frame mate, i agree with the other guys, definately aim to compete within the year


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ste Clark said:


> great starting frame mate, i agree with the other guys, definately aim to compete within the year


Cheers mate... Yeah im gunna give it my best shot


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick 2 week photo update..... 5 and half weeks into cycle, 2 weeks into bulking and 1 week into dbol use (ill take some pictures outside next week just a little update here)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Like i have said before great shape. When your muscles get a bit thicker you are going to look seriously good mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Like i have said before great shape. When your muscles get a bit thicker you are going to look seriously good mate.


Cheers mate, just need a few more years under my belt


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Like i have said before great shape. When your muscles get a bit thicker you are going to look seriously good mate.


X2 on that one good work stick to it and you could do damage in future years on the stage and with lifts like those at power lifting meets too


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh after seeing the current pics, im sorry to say you've let yourself go :laugh:

i obviously say that with intense jealousy, :lol:

looking damn solid dix, some hard work and good dieting paying off in bucketloads


----------



## simon1985 (Jun 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Cheers butt  what gym you go to ?


no worries  ...used to go platinum gym in Bargoed but i work long hours in Cardiff now so haven't got time anymore, got a power rack in my bedroom with olympic weights at the moment.What about you fella?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers guys just got done with chest in the gym ill let you know the session in a minute, need a shower a sec tho.... I go plannet fitness mate in britania


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok so just got done with chest in the gym today, in corporated some german volume traini g in todays workout aswell:

Bench press (just to warm up)

80kg x 12

90 kg x 8

100 kg x 6

Incline db press (45 seconds rest beetween sets)

25kg x 10 for 5 sets then dropped weight to

22.5kg x 10 for 3 sets then dropped weight to

20kg x 10 for 2 sets

Flat db press

Same as above

Fly machine (ropey old one)

50kg x 10 for 5 sets then dropped weight to

40kg x 10 for 5 sets

Incline fly machine

Same as above

Decline db press:

20 kg x 12

22.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 8

Edit: also at the start of the session i tried my one rep max, got 112.5, probally could have got 115  fairly happy with this anyway new PB


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Ok so just got done with chest in the gym today, in corporated some german volume traini g in todays workout aswell:
> 
> Bench press (just to warm up)
> 
> ...


Any reason why you do so many sets for 1 body part ??


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Any reason why you do so many sets for 1 body part ??


Did some german volume training today mate... I dont do this many sets usually.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Did some german volume training today mate... I dont do this many sets usually.


Id be totally burnt out half way through that, do you push your maximum weight ?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Id be totally burnt out half way through that, do you push your maximum weight ?


Pretty much, then dropped the weight when i felt i cudnt do any more ..


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just made my mass gain shake with warm milk... Nomnomnom xD


----------



## Tony W (Jun 5, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Just made my mass gain shake with warm milk... Nomnomnom xD


I was thinkin of this day before yesturday! thought it might be a bit sickly tho. It any good?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tony W said:


> I was thinkin of this day before yesturday! thought it might be a bit sickly tho. It any good?


I loved it tbh mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with back and lats, heres what i did, mostly machines, iam dead...

Pull machine

86kg x 12

100kg x 10

114kg x 8

Lat pulldowns

52kg x 12

66kg x 10

79kg x 8

Close grip back pulls

59kg x 12

73kg x 10

79kg x 8

Single arm lat machine

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

Single arm back pull

25kg x 12

35kg x 10

40kg x 5 (fail)

Reverse lat machine

30kg x 15

50kg x 9

60kg x 5 (fail again! Lol)


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont know wtf is wrong with me but iam constantly hungry! Ill have one of my meals and ten mins later iam starving... What the hell! Eating around 4000-4500 calories a day aswell....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you a bodybuilder yet then????


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

what you mean mate?:L


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

diixxy said:


> what you mean mate?:L


Thread says road to becoming a bodybuilder. Was wondering if you thought you were one yet?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

started the tread about 2 weeks ago I think  I think i will start to call myself a bodybuilder once i have done my first comp  as on now i dont belive iam yet.....


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with shoulders

Db shoulder press

25kg x 12

27.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 8

Db side raises

12.5kg x 20

15kg x 15

17.5 x 10

Front shrugs

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

130kg x 8

Straight arm front raises

10kg x 20

12.5 x 15

15kg x 10

Rear delt rope pulls

25kg x 18

39kg x 8

32kg x 12

Rear delt flys

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

Side shrugs press machine

160kg x 12

200kg x 9

200kg x 8


----------



## simon1985 (Jun 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Cheers guys just got done with chest in the gym ill let you know the session in a minute, need a shower a sec tho.... I go plannet fitness mate in britania


What's it like there? Thinking about going to a gym again on my days off, ain't got much equip to train calves to the max, heard it's cheap there for membership also. How's the german volume training going bud?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

simon1985 said:


> What's it like there? Thinking about going to a gym again on my days off, ain't got much equip to train calves to the max, heard it's cheap there for membership also. How's the german volume training going bud?


Its really good up there yh  well im only gunna do it once a week, this week was chest, next week will be back and so on.... Its fcking solid mate!:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with arms, here's what i did:

Db bicep curls

12.5kg x 15 reps

15kg x 10 reps

17.5kg x 8 reps

Tricep rope pulldowns

50kg x 16 reps

54kg x 11 reps

59kg x 17 reps

Db hammer curls

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 7

Reverse grip tricep pulldowns

41kg x 25

50kg x 11

54kg x 8

Ez curl seated curls

25kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 7

Straight bar tricep pulldowns

54kg x 12

59kg x 10

64kg x 8

Rested arm bicep curls

10kg x 20

12.5 x 10(fail lmao)

15kg x 8

Skull crushers

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 8


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Everything coming along nicely mate!! Making good progress and believe me, make FULL advantage of this increase I'm appetite!!!!! I have zero appetite at all and it seriously sucks!!!!!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Everything coming along nicely mate!! Making good progress and believe me, make FULL advantage of this increase I'm appetite!!!!! I have zero appetite at all and it seriously sucks!!!!!!


Cheers K  yeah i think ive been eating like 5k calories a day now... And im still hungry lmao!:L what happend to your picture and jornal mate?


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

what ur legs nd calves like mate. it not good havin good uper body nd poor legs. ( not read all your thread so if uv put picks up sorry).


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

piper said:


> what ur legs nd calves like mate. it not good havin good uper body nd poor legs. ( not read all your thread so if uv put picks up sorry).


Yhh mate ive put leg pics up on a previous page, they are pretty poor imo as i just started doing them again as im coming back from a broken leg!:/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Long story mate but had to take it off here due to legal reasons at work.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Long story mate but had to take it off here due to legal reasons at work.


Ahh f.e mate hope everythings ok.


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Wait I saw your pictures a few pages back and looking good man, shoulders have some awesome potential keep bulking and you will be a force


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Hey dixxy got any new pictures up I haven't gone through your while thread as of lately


Yeah a page or two back i think mate, lightings not the best in them though.... Ill be doing some more on monday attempting some poses again hah


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yeah a page or two back i think mate, lightings not the best in them though.... Ill be doing some more on monday attempting some poses again hah


vain [email protected]@rd


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just thinking ahead to my next cycle and im playing around with some ideas.... The first one is:

Dbol 40 - 50mg ed weeks 1-5

Test cyp ew 625mg weeks 1-8

Test prop 150mg eod weeks 9-12

Or:

Dbol 40-50mg ed weeks 1-5

Test deca 600mg ew weeks 1-10

Tren e 300mg ew weeks 1-10

Obviously ill still be bulking whatever cycle I do... What option is better? Or any suggestions? Thanks guys


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

paul81 said:


> vain [email protected]@rd


I mean like the mandatory poses haha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Wait I saw your pictures a few pages back and looking good man, shoulders have some awesome potential keep bulking and you will be a force


Cheers mate appriciate it


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Just thinking ahead to my next cycle and im playing around with some ideas.... The first one is:
> 
> Dbol 40 - 50mg ed weeks 1-5
> 
> ...


A few things, how old are you, how many cycles? I think dbol is to high, tren isn't needed this early on.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> A few things, how old are you, how many cycles? I think dbol is to high, tren isn't needed this early on.


17 (controversial but this is what i want to do and taking steroids is a part of it if you want to make it) plus ive heard the your to young for AAS talk before but many people start at my age (arnold was 14-15!) plus im well educated in AAS and realise that its not magic, diet and training is the bread and butter and AAS is a performance enhancer.... 6 and a half weeks into my second cycle, yeah i was thinking it was abit soon for tren unall....


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh no I'm not going to give you the to young for juice talk because it is a personal choice. But no I was asking more for compound purposes and main reason is younger you are less you need to grow. But now thats established I would say stick to basics:

Test e or cyp 400-500 mg ew 1-10 weeks, 12 if you keep growing

Dbol 20-30 mg Ed 1-4 weeks

Deca 200-300 mg ew 1-10 weeks

This is a great bulk cycle that should put great gains on you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree it's too early days for tren BUT that's your decision. I you want to try it then do so. This is all trial and error mate. A lot will say if wha your using is working then don't change it? I disagree to a certain extent because what if adding another compound immensely increases the positives without any extra sides or too many to cope with? That would make sense to do it.........

You are going to go far in bodybuilding, there's no disputing that and glad you don't think aas is the be all and end all. Your diet is spot on and your a strong little fcuker so experiment away, find what works best etc.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I agree it's too early days for tren BUT that's your decision. I you want to try it then do so. This is all trial and error mate. A lot will say if wha your using is working then don't change it? I disagree to a certain extent because what if adding another compound immensely increases the positives without any extra sides or too many to cope with? That would make sense to do it.........
> 
> You are going to go far in bodybuilding, there's no disputing that and glad you don't think aas is the be all and end all. Your diet is spot on and your a strong little fcuker so experiment away, find what works best etc.


Hmm got some thinking to do by the looks  got a fair bit of time untill my next cycle anyway hah 

Cheers mate really appriciate it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No worries mate. Let me know what you decide to do I'm interested.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> No worries mate. Let me know what you decide to do I'm interested.


Will do mate, gunna do alot of research before i make a descion anyway


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just what I like to hear.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you seem to have your head screwed on right chap, im sure you'll go along way from how you seem now, you stay dedicated and it will all pay off


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

paul81 said:


> you seem to have your head screwed on right chap, im sure you'll go along way from how you seem now, you stay dedicated and it will all pay off


Cheers mate, things are only going to get better from here on.... I dont plan on giving up anytime soon!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got home from a night in chilling and watching the boxing and film with this bird... Instead of having a full blown cheat meal, tonight i just had two slices of pizza, didnt feel the need to have a full meal this week  gunna make my shake then hit the sack!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know most of you will probally think wtf after this but.... After 4 weeks of training legs properly after breaking my left tib and fib iam starting to get stretch marks on my groin and upper thigh, atleast i know there growing haha!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> I know most of you will probally think wtf after this but.... After 4 weeks of training legs properly after breaking my left tib and fib iam starting to get stretch marks on my groin and upper thigh, atleast i know there growing haha!


pics or it never happened (no ****)


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> pics or it never happened (no ****)


Doesn't surprise me that you asking JPay  thing is everyone thinks it's a joke but you are being serious lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have stretch marks there too mate. Sucks I have huge ones in armpits.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

lol yeah I have them too, be proud of them bad boys!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> lol yeah I have them too, be proud of them bad boys!


Pictures or stretch marks....?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

stretch marks lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have stretch marks there too mate. Sucks I have huge ones in armpits.


I got them on my armpit unall, staring to come down to my bicep!  gunna get some bio oil i think!:L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah thsts where mine are mate and bio oil has done nothing.


----------



## JAC (Jun 22, 2011)

Victory Marks.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done hitting chest. Heres what I did:

Chest

Flat bench

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

100kg x 7

Db incline press

25kg x 14

30kg x 9

35kg x 8

flat fly machine

65kg x 12

70kg x 10

75kg x 8

incline fly machine

10kg x 12

15kg x 10

20kg x 6

Decline db press

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 9

Single arm chest press machine

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

nice bench pressing dix, whats most you've hit before?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

paul81 said:


> nice bench pressing dix, whats most you've hit before?


Most ive tried is 112.5 kg, that was last week, got it up fairly easy-ish haah


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright bud, numbers are going up on the bench! how you feeling? whats the mirror saying? not been keeping up to date as i fried my laptop via coffee.. will have a read back through your last weeks posts now 

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Alright bud, numbers are going up on the bench! how you feeling? whats the mirror saying? not been keeping up to date as i fried my laptop via coffee.. will have a read back through your last weeks posts now
> 
> Dan


Ha nice one, did the same to my ipod few weeks back !  :L feeling like a beast if im honest (without sounding like to much of a ****) lol. Think i look a little bigger aswell, last time i weighed i was 12 stone 8, so thats 12 pounds since i started bulking again  been getting comments off the boys aswell so thats always good


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just done my first quad injection in a while as my friend who usually does it went on holidays !:/:L went fairly smoothly, pip is going to kill me though garunteed!:/


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick photo update, i cudnt be bothered to do many as the light conditions where ****!:L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Lookin good bro, keep up the good work!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'de say your legs are your best feature, I'de start some heavy close and wide squats though, if your not already doing them.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers guys.... Starting to like my quads  still hitting calfs twice a week though as there still laggong behind alot :/ but there getting there 

The hard work shall pay off in the end!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Trained legs today... Didnt keep track of the session as my training partner didnt come today so i didnt feel comfortable squating.... Just did various leg exersizes leg press etc. On RDL's i had the worst back pumps ever!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quads are brilliant. You have dream genetics you cnut lol. Well done. Keep going. The calves will catch up.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Quads are brilliant. You have dream genetics you cnut lol. Well done. Keep going. The calves will catch up.


Cheers mate  ahah  yeah hopefully, they are doing my head in being so small :/:L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate they Are not that bad. And who doesn't need more mass on their calves????


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate they Are not that bad. And who doesn't need more mass on their calves????


Looks like i got chicken legs when i wear long shorts tho haha :L yeah good point, suppost to be the hardest place to put mass on apparently arent they.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I just got some hcg (3x5000iu) as my testes have shrunk a little and worried about shutting down... I was told to take 5000iu once a week for 4 weeks by Mars.. This ok?

Btw for my next cycle im going to run hcg all the way through i think.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Take it you got use of the fridge then? Have you come out and told the folks?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Take it you got use of the fridge then? Have you come out and told the folks?


Na mate havent told parents, just gunna hide it in the buscuit tin at the back lmao!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHAHA!!! Can just see it now.. your mum goes to reach for a biscuit and pulls out a vial of hcg lol you could do with a small fridge for your room mate.. I have one that I picked up for like £20 from Argos lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> HAHAHA!!! Can just see it now.. your mum goes to reach for a biscuit and pulls out a vial of hcg lol you could do with a small fridge for your room mate.. I have one that I picked up for like £20 from Argos lol


My mam is nosey so she would look in the mini fridge haha  the fridge in the garage is rarely used so it should be fine  just got a load of creatine free with my order from dolphin fitness, i heard creatine good during pct? Any veiws ?:L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wak it in with pct haha  and a good pre workout sup helps me also as i get post cycle blues lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Just wak it in with pct haha  and a good pre workout sup helps me also as i get post cycle blues lol


Haha snap i cant wait for my next cycle and i still havent finished this one, that cant be good lmao!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha makes you laugh when you see people say.. "I'm only going to do this one cycle" lol imo steroids are VERY addictive mentally.

So what you thinking of for your next? haha.. Saying that mate if its not broke why fix it? if your making good gains on this cycle why not run it again lol


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Your going to be a fcuking monster in 12 months Dixxy if you keep this up! lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Haha makes you laugh when you see people say.. "I'm only going to do this one cycle" lol imo steroids are VERY addictive mentally.
> 
> So what you thinking of for your next? haha.. Saying that mate if its not broke why fix it? if your making good gains on this cycle why not run it again lol


That was my plan at the start lmao :L yea i agree they are addictive. Just the same with any drug its all will power tho 

Think im gunna drop the test a little as a think 800mg a week was abit much lol... Probally gunna drop it to the 600mg a week so i can gradually keep increasing it over time 

At the moment im thinking of a sustanon and deca cycle or test prop and npp.... Still undecided, maybe even test e, who knows!:L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Trial and error mate. Try different things. Like I have said the whole argument if its working, don't change it is flawed. For instance if test at 600mg a week is working, imagine adding deca or tren the the mix, you can't gain less will only gain better lol. When it comes to gear, more is better IMO if food and trainin and all the other factors are in place. There will be a saturation ammount but who knows what yours is untill you start increasing and gains don't increase.

Bring on the flaming for this post  .


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Trial and error mate. Try different things. Like I have said the whole argument if its working, don't change it is flawed. For instance if test at 600mg a week is working, imagine adding deca or tren the the mix, you can't gain less will only gain better lol. When it comes to gear, more is better IMO if food and trainin and all the other factors are in place. There will be a saturation ammount but who knows what yours is untill you start increasing and gains don't increase.
> 
> Bring on the flaming for this post  .


Yeah i get you mate 

Have you or anybody else ever ran a short estered cycle? I know it will be a pain injecting all the time but ive read thing where people say that they get far getter gains on short estered cycles? Any veiws?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wouldn't say gains are much better mate, they come quicker that's for sure but you only usually run short Esther cycles for up to 8 weeks (being the norm) and jabbing every other day isn't feasible for me. I struggle with once a week lol. I would stick to long esthers unless cutting for a comp....


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks K.... Just did my first sub-q of HCG btw.... 5000iu pw for 4 weeks to get the testes back for pct  as recomended by Mars 

And also my rohm pct tabs arived today... The printed label is pretty shocking... And also the caps are light blue/turqoise when every other thread ive looked on there white, help!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Not that I wanna give you any unhealthy ideas, but seeing the kind of progress you have made and that say you wanna take it very seriously. Have you ever considered blast and cruise?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Not that I wanna give you any unhealthy ideas, but seeing the kind of progress you have made and that say you wanna take it very seriously. Have you ever considered blast and cruise?


I havent really researched it or considered it to be honest mate, i get the concept of it, do you think it would be a good option then?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Last night was fairly messy to say the least!:L first time ive had a drink in about 6 weeks and I drunk a fair bit more than I should have I think :/:L! Just had my first meal of the day and its the first time ive struggled to eat a meal in ageeeees!

On a plus side I brought some random bird back and just dropped her home now.... Good times!:L safe to say it isnt goin to be happening for a good couple of weeks though :L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> I havent really researched it or considered it to be honest mate, i get the concept of it, do you think it would be a good option then?


Well I find it to far greater in terms of results compared to cycling. Again there are others who say the oposite, but I truly believe that Blast and cruise is the best option. I think you should research it and see if your up for it. Obviously its not as healthy, but bodybuilding never is.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well I find it to far greater in terms of results compared to cycling. Again there are others who say the oposite, but I truly believe that Blast and cruise is the best option. I think you should research it and see if your up for it. Obviously its not as healthy, but bodybuilding never is.


Just read up abit on it and i like the look of it! If i was to do it what would I do about the HCG? Because im using 5000iu p/w at the moment to bring my testes back.. Would i drop the hcg completely or lower the dose p/w and for how long?

And also how long do people genrally b and c for? And how many blasts do people usually do before a pct?

Sorry for all the questions just looking for some good info haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just read up abit on it and i like the look of it! If i was to do it what would I do about the HCG? Because im using 5000iu p/w at the moment to bring my testes back.. Would i drop the hcg completely or lower the dose p/w and for how long?
> 
> And also how long do people genrally b and c for? And how many blasts do people usually do before a pct?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions just looking for some good info haha


Well its completly personal. It can be whatever you want. You could cruise now and then wait 6-12 weeks and blast, then cruise again for 6-12 weeks then blast, then come off with pct. That would be standard I believe. You can just use HCG throughout if you wish, its a personal thing but, keep shooting it whenever your balls shrink then find how much you need to get back online, and shoot that ever time your balls dissapear.

Me personally I stay on year round. I won't say exactly what I do but I blast and cruise essentially.

And no worries,ask away.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well its completly personal. It can be whatever you want. You could cruise now and then wait 6-12 weeks and blast, then cruise again for 6-12 weeks then blast, then come off with pct. That would be standard I believe. You can just use HCG throughout if you wish, its a personal thing but, keep shooting it whenever your balls shrink then find how much you need to get back online, and shoot that ever time your balls dissapear.
> 
> Me personally I stay on year round. I won't say exactly what I do but I blast and cruise essentially.
> 
> And no worries,ask away.


Thank you mate... Think I am going to blast and cruise haha. Gunna Do some reasearch and shiz now


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

My inexperienced opinion of a blast and cruise would be.. If your going to do 2+ cycles a year then personally I dont think I would have fully recovered from each cycle properly before starting the next therefore in this case the blast and cruise would be a better option as long as the correct procedures are in place e.g hcg, AI etc. plus a long off period after each long period of blast and cruise.

I am inexperienced in this area but surely if your cycling regularly without recovering properly in between cycles then blast and cruise for a longer period followed by a full and proper pct at the end would be a better option???

Feel free to flame my opinion if you want Jaypaycheck I am interested in blast & cruise myself and would like any info and experience you have to offer 

Dan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> My inexperienced opinion of a blast and cruise would be.. If your going to do 2+ cycles a year then personally I dont think I would have fully recovered from each cycle properly before starting the next therefore in this case the blast and cruise would be a better option as long as the correct procedures are in place e.g hcg, AI etc. plus a long off period after each long period of blast and cruise.
> 
> I am inexperienced in this area but surely if your cycling regularly without recovering properly in between cycles then blast and cruise for a longer period followed by a full and proper pct at the end would be a better option???
> 
> ...


hey now, I never flame.

Thats correct yes, if your cycling quite a few times a year, and don't leave time to recover then you may aswell blast and cruise. I love it, get the feeling of always being on without taking loads of smack permanantly.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

How long would you say to have off beetween blast and cruise cycles to do another blast and cruise aswell btw mate? Also i started a thread with a few questions on there that i forgot to ask you I think, would you mind taking a look please? Cheers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> How long would you say to have off beetween blast and cruise cycles to do another blast and cruise aswell btw mate? Also i started a thread with a few questions on there that i forgot to ask you I think, would you mind taking a look please? Cheers


Well they say time on = time off, but thats balls. If your using HCG and keeping online then it doesn't have to be forever. But its gotta be worth doing pct for. If your gonna go back on in 3 months, then theres no point in going back on. I'de say to make it worth coming off, atleast 6 months.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well they say time on = time off, but thats balls. If your using HCG and keeping online then it doesn't have to be forever. But its gotta be worth doing pct for. If your gonna go back on in 3 months, then theres no point in going back on. I'de say to make it worth coming off, atleast 6 months.


Wow 6 month is a long time!:L furrrk staying off for that long... Im guesing thats why you stay on all the time haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Wow 6 month is a long time!:L furrrk staying off for that long... Im guesing thats why you stay on all the time haha


haha exactly. I mean thats just my take on it. But its a bitch coming off, and you need to make sure your back online and recovered. So I don't wanna be off for ages, so yes thats why I stay on.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Also worth mentioning the mental affects of coming off a long blast and cruise? A saw a thread on here a while ago of a guy coming off his cycle and going into deep depression etc.

Hmm as I am serious about competing in the future I think it's only a matter of time before I begin my first blast & cruise... Just finished a cycle so might take 6 months off to cut natty and clear my system and then begin a blast & cruise 

Btw dixxy your not much younger than me either I am only 20 with 6 years training/ 5 seriously/ 3 on gear lol. So will be good to see where we both end up in a few years time! ... Head down, Bring on the stage!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Btw dixxy your not much younger than me either I am only 20 with 6 years training/ 5 seriously/ 3 on gear lol. So will be good to see where we both end up in a few years time! ... Head down, Bring on the stage!


Ahh really I always thought you where an older guy haha  yeah man cant wait


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha I will take that as a compliment!

Hows the leg doing coming back from your injury? Calves coming out?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Haha I will take that as a compliment!
> 
> Hows the leg doing coming back from your injury? Calves coming out?


Legs getting there mate. Just cant wait untill I can do contact in rugby again!:L

Calves are up 3/4 of an inch since start of the cycle so im happy with that, there still tiny though lmao!:L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah, just don't injure yourself whist in the middle of a cycle! nightmare lol.

Thats a good gain mate! I love training calves lol one of my better developed body parts.. think its because I started training them from the very beggining whereas ime most people dont start training them until they are bigger and realise they are out of perportion lol

If your Calves are still lagging try Dorian Yates method and train them BEFORE legs! something about pre exhausting them then engaging more fibres in the calves during legs .. blah.. blah

Just read a post from earlier.. SO you pulled last night then? haha hope you were counting the calories from the beer!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> yeah, just don't injure yourself whist in the middle of a cycle! nightmare lol.
> 
> Thats a good gain mate! I love training calves lol one of my better developed body parts.. think its because I started training them from the very beggining whereas ime most people dont start training them until they are bigger and realise they are out of perportion lol
> 
> ...


Was doing a dbol cycle when i broke my leg, nightmare, was in hospital for a weeks lost all my gains :/ there wasnt much there in the first place though haha

I train my calves on a monday and thursday.... But i train my hammy and quads on a wednesday :L

Yeah mate haha, woke up and totally forgot she was there lmao! She was hot as **** so im not complaining haah, just awkward driving her come half ****ed and half hungover :L!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yeah mate haha, woke up and totally forgot she was there lmao! She was hot as **** so im not complaining haah, just awkward driving her come half ****ed and half hungover :L!


Ha! Rookie mistake, you've gotta get rid of her after you've nailed her.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Ha! Rookie mistake, you've gotta get rid of her after you've nailed her.


It was like 4 in the morning and she fell asleep lmao!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> It was like 4 in the morning and she fell asleep lmao!


Carry her outside while asleep and lay her just outside your gate.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Carry her outside while asleep and lay her just outside your gate.


I'd say a few streets away in a random garden .. but only in cases that did not involve a condom.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lmao harsh as both of you ^^


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Probally just being paranoid but it feel like ive got a little bit of a lump on my stomach where i did my sub q injection the other day.... And when i press on it, it feels like its bruised, anybody else get this?:L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

From what i've read in the past it could be there until the hcg properly disperses.. sure I read in a thread that was quite common..

would google it.. and let us know


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

This was posted on another forum -

Originally Posted by MAXIMA5

Ok. I only shoot the HCG twice a week and didn't want to build up any more scar tissue than necessary. I'm already using 6 IM sites. Of course, a slin pin won't cause much scar tissue, if any. Good point. I'll have to try that.

So do you think the lump will shrink as my body absorbs the solution?

Yes, you should be fine... continue to monitor the lump and if it gets red or starts getting painful have it looked at.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> This was posted on another forum -
> 
> Originally Posted by MAXIMA5
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i got the lump the first time i done hcg shots, i was using the normal 5ml syringes then not the correct 1ml ones but i massaged it all in and dispursed the hcg and all was fine, just a little sore the first time


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> i got the lump the first time i done hcg shots, i was using the normal 5ml syringes then not the correct 1ml ones but i massaged it all in and dispursed the hcg and all was fine, just a little sore the first time


Ahh i wasnt sure if I had to massage after sub q :L defonatley will next time, cheers mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

no probs, so you decided on B&C now?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> no probs, so you decided on B&C now?


Yhh mate gunna give it a pop and see how it goes... Is that what you do or do you cycle time on time off?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Think i might extend my cycle to 12 weeks aswell as i think I can still gain well and the test took a while to kick in...


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Yhh mate gunna give it a pop and see how it goes... *Is that what you do or do you cycle time on time off?*


He may not be able to say due to his position as a board rep for BBW mate.. judging by his pics he is a competitor and may not be able to answer because of a sponsor etc.

Yeah mate extend it.. I usually do 12 weeks myself anyway. Are you cruising after then? how long for? How many blasts and cruises are you going to do before coming off? How you thinking of structuring the B&C? e.g 8-10 week blast, 8 week cruise, 8-10 week blast, 8 week cruise, pct, off .. etc. ?? Keep us informed bud.. think my next cycle will be a long blast & cruise


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> He may not be able to say due to his position as a board rep for BBW mate.. judging by his pics he is a competitor and may not be able to answer because of a sponsor etc.
> 
> Yeah mate extend it.. I usually do 12 weeks myself anyway. Are you cruising after then? how long for? How many blasts and cruises are you going to do before coming off? How you thinking of structuring the B&C? e.g 8-10 week blast, 8 week cruise, 8-10 week blast, 8 week cruise, pct, off .. etc. ?? Keep us informed bud.. think my next cycle will be a long blast & cruise


Ahh i see I had no idea 

Yeah im going to start crusing then. I havent really decied yet mate how many blasts im going to do.... But the blasts will be in the range of 8-12 weeks depending on what ill be running, then ill cruise for 6-8 weeks  and repeat


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I am a competitor however not natural anymore, haven't competed on gear yet though and loving the thought of doing it the experience will be good.

I'm looking into the b&c way of doing things now 6weeks one rip then sus for about 8weeks I would say but I will go on the lowest levels I can get away with to make it worthwhile


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> I am a competitor however not natural anymore, haven't competed on gear yet though and loving the thought of doing it the experience will be good.
> 
> I'm looking into the b&c way of doing things now 6weeks one rip then sus for about 8weeks I would say but I will go on the lowest levels I can get away with to make it worthwhile


Bet you a beast now if you was natural in that picture mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That pic was the classic class at Bedford last year Wish I was a beast now but I Still seemto eat like a natty! For example I know I need to refeed this weekend but I can't get my head round it hate the feeling the next day of bloat and water retention so another weekend has passed and I've still not really had a cheat meal

Well, a bowl of sugarfree jelly and tried to have some pancakes with extra oats today but they failed wasn't exactly crazy levels


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> That pic was the classic class at Bedford last year Wish I was a beast now but I Still seemto eat like a natty! For example I know I need to refeed this weekend but I can't get my head round it hate the feeling the next day of bloat and water retention so another weekend has passed and I've still not really had a cheat meal
> 
> Well, a bowl of sugarfree jelly and tried to have some pancakes with extra oats today but they failed wasn't exactly crazy levels


What your running keto or just low carbs isit mate?

I know what you mean though, i havent felt the need to have a proper cheat meal in weeks now! But thats probally because im eat 4000+ cals a day tho!:L goes down easy aswell !


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive stopped adding the milk to my shakes now as I cba for all the unwanted sugar, so im going to have and extra meal everyday, probally will be rice and chicken.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im not a big believer in keto or low carbs, last show didnt lower carbs throughout the whole diet at all kept milk and bread and fruits in until the day before the show

as far as cals go im on at least 3000 maybe 3200 a day which is frustrating as already bloated today


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with chest and abs, no spotter today so mostly db exersizes and dropped the weight a little as i didnt have assistance to squeeze the last rep or two out :/

Db press

30 x 12

35 x 10

40 x 7

Incline db press

27.5 x 10

27.5 x 8

27.5 x 7

Flat fly machine

60 x 12

65 x 9

70 x 8

Incline db flys

12.5 x 12

15 x 10

17.5 x 8

Then finished with 3 sets of dips.

On a different not ive had to force feed all day as I woke up late today because I didnt have school and didnt get much sleep on saturday night lmao


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright bud, Whats todays training and diet looking like?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ill be eating this untill i finish blasting, then start it back up again when I blast, im boring and eat the exact same every day  :L

Bulking Diet

Meal 1

4 pieces whole-wheat toast

2 pieces ham

250ml egg whites

Calories: 450

Protein: 46g

Fat: 4g

Carbs: 44g

Snack

Protein bar

Calories: 280

Protein: 30g

Fat: 10g

Carbs: 18g

Meal 2

50g oats

45g whey

22g peanut butter

Calories: 515

Protein: 48g

Fat: 11g

Carbs: 41g

Snack

Protein bar

Calories: 280

Protein: 30g

Fat: 10g

Carbs: 18g

Meal 3

200g brown rice

200g steak medallion

Calories: 525

Protein: 52g

Fat: 10g

Carbs: 60g

Post Workout

60g whey

50g oats

Calories: 440

Protein: 53g

Fat: 7g

Carbs: 40g

Meal 4

300g Potatoes

150g chicken breast

Calories: 480

Protein: 45g

Fat: 10g

Carbs: 50g

Meal 5

150g brown rice

5 slices ham

Calories: 405

Protein: 30g

Fat: 6g

Carbs: 48g

Snack

Protein bar

Calories: 280

Protein: 30g

Fat: 10g

Carbs: 18g

Meal 6

50g oats

45g whey

22g peanut butter

Calories: 515

Protein: 48g

Fat: 11g

Carbs: 41g

Total

Calories	4170

Protein	412g

Fat	94g

Carbs	403g

Asparagus with the 3 main meals aswell also forgot to add that in though my bad :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

also I havent trained yet today, ill train at about 1 - 1:30, back and calves today..... then rugby training later, i shall be dead tonight haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet is awesome mate and envy you for getting that ammount of solid foods down you.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Diet is awesome mate and envy you for getting that ammount of solid foods down you.


Cheers mate... I think its because When I was cutting it felt as if I was starving myself so it became very easy for me to eat alot, plus when im eating I just have the idea in my head that its the feul I need to grow  so that motivates me to get everything down


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking good bro! Still hitting calves hard then  Hit mine with legs this morning.. donkey raises 1x warm up 3x rest-pause sets to failure (15secs rest), seated raises 1x warm up, 1x 8-10 failure awesome.. Whats your calve routine like? You weighed in this week?

Hit it hard mate! IMO many people feel calves are overtrained alot, used when walking, running, biking etc.. so if overtraining the calves with endurance is a normal strain on the calves then hit them another way.. high weight, high intensity, lower reps to failure.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Looking good bro! Still hitting calves hard then  Hit mine with legs this morning.. donkey raises 1x warm up 3x rest-pause sets to failure (15secs rest), seated raises 1x warm up, 1x 8-10 failure awesome.. Whats your calve routine like? You weighed in this week?
> 
> Hit it hard mate! IMO many people feel calves are overtrained alot, used when walking, running, biking etc.. so if overtraining the calves with endurance is a normal strain on the calves then hit them another way.. high weight, high intensity, lower reps to failure.


My calf routine is:

Standing calf raise machine:

12 reps

10 reps

8 reps

Seated calf raise machine:

12 reps

10 reps

8 reps

Hit all with the maximum weight I can 

Umm think I was like 12 stone 12 pounds when i weighed a few days ago.....


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with back and calfs, rugby training in an hour, fml. Heres my back workout:

Pull machine

93 x 12

107 x 10

120 x 8

Lat pull downs

59 x 12

73 x 10

87 x 6

Close grip back pull

60 x 12

65 x 10

70 x 8

Single arm lat machine

25 x 12

30 x 10

35 x 8

Single arm back pulls

25 x 12

30 x 10

35 x 12

Reverse lat pull downs

40 x 12

50 x 10

52.5 x 8


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

good back session ive just got in from mine, got upper cross syndrome and had to completely switch my back chest and shoulder training so got not a lot of strength but form is smashing it and back is killing now!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks mate,

Im so ****ed off, i bent my thumb back in rugby training! Think it might even be broke!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good session mate, a lot of sets there for back. But no deadlifts????????????????

Ouch, not good! Swap you for my cracked ribs?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good session mate, a lot of sets there for back. But no deadlifts????????????????
> 
> Ouch, not good! Swap you for my cracked ribs?


I do my lower back with hammys and quads usually mate 

Ha i think I wud mate! Hope it doesnt affect my ability to lift !:/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't want my ribs then mate as I can hardly move!! In agony and these painkillers are doing jack for it


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Don't want my ribs then mate as I can hardly move!! In agony and these painkillers are doing jack for it


ahh bad times mate!

I think I might have over reacte a little, I dont think its broke, thats a plus..... but im still gunna be ****ed off if it hurt when I lift, I'm so fed up of injuries and they are all from rugby!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just thought ide share my xray of my broken leg from october with you, its pretty nasty!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ouch ..... maybe its time to make bb ure first sport .....i gave up footy to concentrat on this


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

smithy26 said:


> ouch ..... maybe its time to make bb ure first sport .....i gave up footy to concentrat on this


Spose it comes down to whether in the LONG TERM you would rather continure playing rugby or be a successful bodybuilder?

Imagine injuring yourself beyond repair playing rugby and not been able to train! ... I love rugby but.. maybe you should stick to "touch" haha!! you seem to get alot of injuries mate.. maybe learn to step better 

Think your ok playing for a few more years but sure you will reach a crossroads at some point in the future will 2 choices.. continue rugby and continue to gain injury causing injured body parts to lag in your bodybuilding or to stop the rugby and concentrate on becoming the best on stage.

What you training today bud? officially cutting now.. so did a 6k fasted run *cough* jog *cough* n some abs.. the fasted sh*t kills me!

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know its alot to think about, seen as i injured my thumb in trainkng aswell and I still dont know how its goi g to feel lifting 

I just love the contact aspect of rugby, and hitting people around and stuff helps me unleash alot of aggression... But BB is more important to me, its just I have alot of friends in rugby aswell so it would be ver hard to just walk away from it :/

Training hammys and quads today dan, gives me a chance to rest my thumb abit except for on RDL's :/ feeling quite depressed today to be honest, the whole injury situation is ****!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ever thought about just helping out with the trainning side ..... and maybe build ure knowlege in bb and help the rugby players out with there weight trainning


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

smithy26 said:


> ever thought about just helping out with the trainning side ..... and maybe build ure knowlege in bb and help the rugby players out with there weight trainning


Yeah mate I do this now, as most of the guys who play on my team train at the same gym as the club gets a discount... Always advise them on there training, diet ect.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Why not try out abit of boxing at the local boxing gym to help with your agression and also condition? 

I'm going to start for cardio purposes also heard it helps with power and contraction speed 

Like I said mate you'll be ok for another couple years yet as long as you don't injure yourself seriously in that time lol

where abouts on your thumb is injured? maybe straps could assist in taking some strain off your thumb for deds?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i think that if i was in your shoes, you obviously know what the feeling is like playing rugby, wait until you have done a show in order to make your decision of which road to take, you may get dieting and really hate the bodybuilding competition side of things and wish you had continues with rugby.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yhh I think Im going to wait untill I do a show and then make my mind up... It would be hard to walk away from though because ive played it all my life.

Trained hammys and quads today, felt like I cud have done more, dont know what was wrong with me;

Squat smith machine

140 x 12

170 x 10

190 x 3 ( heard my back click and worried, could have done more)

RDL

60 x 12 (propper light)

80 x 10

100 x 7

Leg press

120 x 12

160 x 12

200 x 12

240 x 12

(no idea what possesed me to this.. Was having fun lmao!)

Reverse hammy curl

39 x 14

45 x 10

52 x 8

Quad extensions

66 x 16

79 x 14

93 x 12

107 x 10


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

My leg workouts feel weird compared to my other bodypart workouts as ive had such a long time to work on the other parts and get my routine down knowing what works for me, wheras ive only just started legs again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It comes with time mate. I would suggest reading into mike mentzers theory of how you can learn to listen to the signals your body is giving you about what works and what doesn't. At first sight it sounds silly but have an open mind, its really helped me but I cannot explain what he says or means, need to read it and get your take on it.

Bodybuilding is simply a big learning curve an trial and error as I'm sure you know. You will learn what works for legs and they look fcuking great considering the injury.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

When you do start reading his stuff, send all Mentzer questions my way!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> It comes with time mate. I would suggest reading into mike mentzers theory of how you can learn to listen to the signals your body is giving you about what works and what doesn't. At first sight it sounds silly but have an open mind, its really helped me but I cannot explain what he says or means, need to read it and get your take on it.
> 
> Bodybuilding is simply a big learning curve an trial and error as I'm sure you know. You will learn what works for legs and they look fcuking great considering the injury.


ok mate ill have a read of it over the next few days 

cheers k


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> When you do start reading his stuff, send all Mentzer questions my way!


haha ok mate will do xD


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Craving sweet stuff so bad its unreal, ben and jerrys, chocolate, cake..... First cravings ive had in a long time.... Feel like im cutting again, constantly hungry yet im eating 4200+ calories a day, FML!:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Guys also some advice needed.... As im blasting and cruising now should i constantly run HCG? and at what dose?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Craving sweet stuff so bad its unreal, ben and jerrys, chocolate, cake..... First cravings ive had in a long time.... Feel like im cutting again, constantly hungry yet im eating 4200+ calories a day, FML!:L


It is more than likely due to being tired at that time of night mate. When was the last time you had a good cheat/refeed?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ues run hcg at 500iu a week mate on cruising. Have a refeed if you feel you need it mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Refeed as in cheat meal or day? The last cheat meal i had was about 3 weeks ago :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Really want to get some USN pure protein IGF-1! Do you guys think its worth the extra money to nutrisport 90+? Well I use goldstandard 100% whey post workout and the nutrisport for my meal shakes...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Have a cheat meal once a week mate. Its good for metabolism and keeps you sane lol.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Having a cheat will def help I struggle to get a cheat mentally an feel rubbish after but know that it helps in long run

I usually have it on the night before my weakest bodypart for me it's back


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

As far as the protein goes it won't make all that much noticeable diff if your diet is on elsewhere. I just use BBW premium whey love the taste and ingredient profile consistency is all on point if o fancy a change I use optimum nutrition or gaspari maybe all stars whey plex


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay ill have a cheat meal on saturday  kfc and dominos cookies haha 

I like the whey/casein blends though thats all as I always have a shake before bed


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thinking of using layne nortons split for a few months to see how I get on with it, looks quite good + I fancy a change


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Also thinking of swaping the Normal potatoes in my diet for sweet potatoes, would this be a good move?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I would mix it up people say that the sweet pots are lower gi which is true but it's negligible when including protein and fat in meals as changes digestion times a lot. There is plenty vitamins in sweet pots too


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Thinking of using layne nortons split for a few months to see how I get on with it, looks quite good + I fancy a change


You mean the phat routine? I gave it ago a while ago, found it ok. Know though I practice the Mentzer/ Yates high intensity style training using the Dorian Yates - blood and guts routine.. found this type of training hits me better than any other, I dont think I'll ever look back now! Go on bodybuilding.com and check out the blood and guts video's.THE ONLY way to train for me know!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> You mean the phat routine? I gave it ago a while ago, found it ok. Know though I practice the Mentzer/ Yates high intensity style training using the Dorian Yates - blood and guts routine.. found this type of training hits me better than any other, I dont think I'll ever look back now! Go on bodybuilding.com and check out the blood and guts video's.THE ONLY way to train for me know!


Ill have a look at it now mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Also guys I dont know if I should extend my cycle acctually. My strength seems to have platued a bit over the last week or two, but the scales still going up, probally fat gain i dont know.... Might just start cruising after my 10th jab next week, seems a little pointless to carry on to be honest... Then wait 8 week and do:

Dianabol 40mg ed weeks 1-6

Deca 450mg ew weeks 1-8

Test E 600mg ew weeks 1-10

Aromasin 10mg ed or Adex 0.5mg every 3 days

And HCG at 500iu a week or 1000iu a week? Whist cruising or blasting would you guys say or all the way throughout B&C?

That sound ok?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

With regards to the casein shake before bed why not just instead of a whey / casein shake just get a casein shake, or have a whey shake with milk and a little peanut butter really doubt you will notice the difference in digestion with the added fats, I only have a whey shake with milk before bed and it lasts me, when i last dieted for a show i was having half a grapefruit and 50g tuna before bed and was just as good at the time


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> With regards to the casein shake before bed why not just instead of a whey / casein shake just get a casein shake, or have a whey shake with milk and a little peanut butter really doubt you will notice the difference in digestion with the added fats, I only have a whey shake with milk before bed and it lasts me, when i last dieted for a show i was having half a grapefruit and 50g tuna before bed and was just as good at the time


Just feel bad getting my parents to buy me so much stuff mate... As soon as I get a job ill be fine and buy w.e I want haha  but try to find the cheapest possible atm so i dont seem like a dick to them  :L


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

in that case if quality and good prices why not look into the BBW Casein or get the BBW Premium whey and mix it with milk as said before would save you money still get high quality product and lower prices

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-casein---25kg-5196-p.asp

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-whey-protein---4kg-4008-p.asp


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> in that case if quality and good prices why not look into the BBW Casein or get the BBW Premium whey and mix it with milk as said before would save you money still get high quality product and lower prices
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-casein---25kg-5196-p.asp
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-whey-protein---4kg-4008-p.asp


*Cough*Rep*Cough*


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> in that case if quality and good prices why not look into the BBW Casein or get the BBW Premium whey and mix it with milk as said before would save you money still get high quality product and lower prices
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-casein---25kg-5196-p.asp
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-whey-protein---4kg-4008-p.asp


Ill look into it mate, got another tub of this nutriport left here atm though  :L


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

funny thing is I actually do have the products mentioned and enjoy them  I had to pay for them too... Whilst you're in here Jp show this dude how to have a cheat day!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> funny thing is I actually do have the products mentioned and enjoy them  I had to pay for them too... Whilst you're in here Jp show this dude how to have a cheat day!


Haha he's showed me before mate, i couldnt do it, ide feel to bad lmao!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Also guys I dont know if I should extend my cycle acctually. My strength seems to have platued a bit over the last week or two, but the scales still going up, probally fat gain i dont know.... Might just start cruising after my 10th jab next week, seems a little pointless to carry on to be honest... Then wait 8 week and do:
> 
> Dianabol 40mg ed weeks 1-6
> 
> ...


And bump on this btw ^^


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just decided im going to have a cheat day saturday, probally have one every two weeks from now on 

Breakfast:

4 slices wholemeal bread

4 slices bacon

2 large eggs

Meal 2:

Some sort of KFC

Dominos cookies

Thats all I have right now, will keep you updated


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Just decided im going to have a cheat day saturday, probally have one every two weeks from now on
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> ...


You fat knacker :tongue:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JS72 said:


> You fat knacker :tongue:


I deserve it, its been a while! Haha


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I deserve it, its been a while! Haha


Know what you mean mate, recently even my cheat meals have been carefully selected and counted!!!

Going to a BBQ on Saturday so I might just have a pig out!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Know what you mean mate, recently even my cheat meals have been carefully selected and counted!!!
> 
> Going to a BBQ on Saturday so I might just have a pig out!


Its hard to stop working stuff out after you start doing it with your diet haha 

Like I just worked out that there was exactly 782 calories in the breakfast I planned :L

I think im overly carefull with some things though... But I just keep telling myself it all pays off in the end!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I
> 
> I think im overly carefull with some things though... But I just keep telling myself it all pays off in the end!


Your dead right there, in the words of the great roy castle "Dedication is all you need"

(Probably too young to know who he is LOL)


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Your dead right there, in the words of the great roy castle "Dedication is all you need"
> 
> (Probably too young to know who he is LOL)


Nope not a clue mate hah


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

hi mate,

just a quick question.

have you used gear or are you planning to in the future?

i know you are very keen to compete at some stage as you have posted on my journal a couple of times.

cheers


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

NB89 said:


> hi mate,
> 
> just a quick question.
> 
> ...


Yes mate im on my second cycle, coming to the end of it though... My first cycle was ok, gained abit, lost alot due to ****ty diet, but now my diets gtg 

Also ****ed this first 4 weeks of this cycle up as I was cutting, big mistake :/ back bulking for the last 6 weeks tho... I'm gunna blast and cruise for a while, undecided on how long exactly, but im defonatley not screwing up my blasts!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Trained arms yesterday:

Db bicep curls

12.5kg x 15 reps

15kg x 10 reps

17.5kg x 8 reps

Tricep rope pulldowns

50kg x 16 reps

54kg x 11 reps

59kg x 17 reps

Db hammer curls

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 7

Reverse grip tricep pulldowns

41kg x 25

50kg x 11

54kg x 8

Standing straight bar curls

25kg x 15

30kg x 10

35kg x 7

Straight bar tricep pulldowns

54kg x 12

59kg x 10

64kg x 8

Rested arm bicep curls

12.5 x 12

15kg x 8

Skull crushers

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

Also slipped and fell and hurt my elbow yesterday, gunna go hospital and get it checked out, if im lifting with it, it hurts but not stupidly bad, but if i poke it it kills!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you goto hospital and get it checked mate?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Did you goto hospital and get it checked mate?


Yeah they didnt even x-ray it because they said it would have lost movement in it if I had chipped a bone or broke it, hopefully they are right :L


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah you would definitely know if you had mate

How the water retention today?

I'm feeling hungover from sugar last night  your cheat had nothing on mine

Tacos with loads of salsa and jalepenos

Tub ben n jerrys with two big bars choc

4cups hot choc

Rice cakes and tub peanut butter

Pack Jaffa cakes

Pack choc chip cookies

1/2 tin foxs special biscuits

protein bar.....


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Yeah you would definitely know if you had mate
> 
> How the water retention today?
> 
> ...


I feel fat and small today so not a good combo lol  water retention is ****!  :L

Fair play that looks pretty epic! Dont think im going to have a cheat like that untill christmas! Ahah suppose you can afford to though because your already in awesome shape ! 

Do you have a cheat meal or cheat day btw mate? And if so how often?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ill wait until the evening usually eat about half 7 a cheat meal but then if want more like last night had all those biscuits from about 10 until 12 , ill allow for once a week but i dont always have one if i dont want one, ill maybe have a little more clean food on leg day or have like pineapple instead of apple or bread instead of rice or something like that

im not in that good shape mate 181lbs at the moment i would post a pic but my abs are on holiday at the moment! was debating on doing the stars of tomorrow show its 16 weeks away im itching to get back on stage but i promised myself a full year off in order to bring up my weak shoulders and upper chest and back (lets just add whole body!) also first year using gear so wanted to see how things effect me. Maybe ill eat clean for 4 weeks which would be 12 weeks out and see where i'm at


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> ill wait until the evening usually eat about half 7 a cheat meal but then if want more like last night had all those biscuits from about 10 until 12 , ill allow for once a week but i dont always have one if i dont want one, ill maybe have a little more clean food on leg day or have like pineapple instead of apple or bread instead of rice or something like that
> 
> im not in that good shape mate 181lbs at the moment i would post a pic but my abs are on holiday at the moment! was debating on doing the stars of tomorrow show its 16 weeks away im itching to get back on stage but i promised myself a full year off in order to bring up my weak shoulders and upper chest and back (lets just add whole body!) also first year using gear so wanted to see how things effect me. Maybe ill eat clean for 4 weeks which would be 12 weeks out and see where i'm at


Ahh I see 

Im in no position to be giving you advice on what to do in regards to competing as youve alread competed and im no where near there yet but I say just do what you want, at the end of the day your doing it for happiness, so if busting to get on stage ide say go for it haha


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> Yeah you would definitely know if you had mate
> 
> How the water retention today?
> 
> ...


Not bad.. mine today has been..

1/4 pizza

2 wagon wheels

8 chocolate fingers

a whole pack of bourbon creams!

30g of strawberry jam mixed into my natural yogurt

4-5 jelly babies...

1 1/2 hollands meat & potato pies

AND I feel like sh*t! rarely have a cheat day but had to force one lol ... no cheesecake involved this time though :'(


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Why only a quarter pizza?! Real men don't stop at a quarter


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Spoke with a training partner and it's silly to cut the off season short maybe just do a slight diet for a few weeks clean up diet and see what gains have made

Ive only just been able to find the route of my injury being upper cross syndrome weak lower traps and upper chest along with weak neck flexors, then also overactive upper traps too so have to go back to basics on chest and shoulders and do small yoga sort of moves every day. So don't really think I'll be in a realistic position to diet and look loads different to before  next year it's on though!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just watched the first workout of dorian yates workout routine blood and guts... Dont think I could do it, would walk out of the gym feeling like i had done nothing :L


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Try getting trained by one of the guys who knows Dorian, in that style at temple gym... You will soon realise what that feeling is like  completely changed the ways I train!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Believe me mate if you follow a high intensity training routine such as the blood & guts routine properly it will change your whole outlook on training.. it has me.. you wont look back lol just try it! its the only method of training that makes any sense! why do 20-30 sets of low to medium intensity causing little to no stimulus to the muscle therefore little to no growth when you can hit the muscle with maximum intensity in 1-2 all out sets to failure causing a good stimulus for growth.. once you've created that stimulus going to failure on a few different exercises why carry on? its not a marathon.. get in, HIT IT HARD AND BRIEF and get out! 

One of the best examples... Dorian Yates.. Mr O..

Leading up to the olympia whereas most of the other athletes were in the gym 2+hours a day .. Dorian was in for around 3 hours A WEEK!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats crazy man! Ill give it a go and see how I feel 

And btw I got some creatine mono free the other day, should I save it for when I blast of start it when I cruise?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick weight update, weight before bulking was 11 stone 10.... Weight now is at 13 stone 2 pounds. So thats 20 pounds if ive added it correctly :L quite pleased with this considering the weekend ive had of way to much alcohol and stuff + feeling quite dehydrated... Last injection tomorrow then start cruising... Think im gunna use some tren in my next blast aswell


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice one mate! impressive gaining  have you gained much fat? mmmmm I love me some tren  .. Im officially cutting now.. gonna take 3-4 months off then get on the blast & cruise sceen myself 

keep up the good work bud!

Edit: Maybe put some after pics next to your before pics on page one of your thread mate?

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Nice one mate! impressive gaining  have you gained much fat? mmmmm I love me some tren  .. Im officially cutting now.. gonna take 3-4 months off then get on the blast & cruise sceen myself
> 
> keep up the good work bud!
> 
> ...


Bit of fat as expected but I wudnt say im fat hah 

Yea will do mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I took some pictures earlier so ill get them up after ive had some grub and a shower as I just got done with chest... Sort of did my own twist on dorians method, was high intensity and I loved it to be honest, no ****ing around with waiting just a minute rest beetween sets  basicly did a warm up set of 12 easy reps of the first two exersizes then a set of 10 (not easy or hard) then a working set of 6-8... everything after that was didnt write down everything I did though so ill write down the things I remember  and btw after a few minutes i was toast haha.

Flat DB press:

27.5 x 12

32.5 x 10

45 x 6

Flat fly machine

45 x 12

50 x 10

75 x 7

Ropey old chest press machine:

50 kg x 10

80 kg x 6

Upper chest fly machine

10kg x 10

20kg x 7

Cant remember the rest, did two more exersizes tho. Then finished with some abs 

This method seems very potent!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha! good man! yeah theres nothing that even comes close to high intensity training! Did you add an incline press mate? 1x warm up set is all you need then BOOM into your 1 working, all out set to physical failure!!! no second chances.

I hit delts/ tri's this morning with this routine -

scapula warm up.

db shoulder press 1x warm up 10-12 reps, 1x working set 6-8 reps

db lateral raises 1x warm up 10-12 reps, 1x working set 8-10 reps

cable lateral raises 1x working set 6-8 + 5 negative reps

bent over db raises 1x warm up 10-12 reps, 1x working set 8-10 reps

weighted dips (parallel bars, upright dips) 1x warm up 10-12, 1x working set 6-8 reps

straight bar pushdowns 1x warm up 10-12, 1x working set 8-10

incline ez skullcrushers 1x warm up 10-12, 1x working set 8-10

rope pushdowns 1x working set 10-12

7 sets per body part lol.. and I only train each bodypart every 8 days.

VERY POTENT! lol

Nice one mate will check out the pics later on :beer:

Want to see how these calves are coming on!!

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Nice one mate will check out the pics later on :beer:
> 
> Want to see how these calves are coming on!!
> 
> Dan


Unfortanately im home alone so they are just me infront of the mirror 

Mandatory poses next week when the mother is home though  xD


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like you have found something worth sticking too for a bit will be good to see the gains mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

sounds like your doing well , keep it up mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers guys. Few pictures I took earlier, not the best, ill do some mandatory poses next week... Week 9 of cycle.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate those delts have popped out from nowhere! awesome mate great progress! well done!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good pics I'll second what was said about the traps

I would say IMHO that legs need to e brought up although they have definitely improved from last ones just more sweep in order to make sure your upper body doesn't over power them


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers guys ^^^

Been trying my best with my legs so hopefully they will just keep coming along if I keep doing what I have been


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Been waking up in the middle of the night for a pee for about 2 week now its doing my head in... Also im having really bad night sweats !  my room is cool aswell :/ any idead what this could be?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate wouldn't worry about the waking up in the middle of the night thing.. I've had that on every cycle i've done.. pain in the **** but it seems to subside eventually.. post a thread up on it mate as others may have a more scientific explanation.. I've read that test 600mg+ has a very slight fat burning effect increasing temperature? Do you train in the pm? could it be something such as toxins building up in your urine for excretion if training too close to bed? Are you drinking enough water? I'm no scientist lol post up a thread


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Mate wouldn't worry about the waking up in the middle of the night thing.. I've had that on every cycle i've done.. pain in the **** but it seems to subside eventually.. post a thread up on it mate as others may have a more scientific explanation.. I've read that test 600mg+ has a very slight fat burning effect increasing temperature? Do you train in the pm? could it be something such as toxins building up in your urine for excretion if training too close to bed? Are you drinking enough water? I'm no scientist lol post up a thread


Yeah I usually train in PM, plus drink 4+ litres of water a day


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe get a fan lol ? I have one for when on tren


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

never put it on in the night though ill give it a bash tonight


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha it helps trust me! That and only using a thin duvet's sheet to sleep under helps me.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Think it's bad now wait until tren sweats mate  

I wake about 3 times without fail to pee mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Think it's bad now wait until tren sweats mate
> 
> I wake about 3 times without fail to pee mate


heard trens the daddy though so ill handle the sides xD

ahh good to know


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

just got done with back, remeber none of my lifts, thats the only problem with this high intensity stuff, hard to write stuff down!:L did some deadlifts at the end.... managed 1 x 160kg.... didnt feel to heavy, ill try 180kg next week, think i could get it tbh!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mate your progress is unreal so far!! Shoulders and traps look massive compared to the last photos and i would say legs have grown the most actually so just stick to what you are doing, its working. You will love tren!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

put them little quads away supra


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> put them little quads away supra


I know they look sh1t and they are my best bodypart so holds no hope for the rest of me lol!!!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Supra.. Quads looking awesome there mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dannyiron said:


> Supra.. Quads looking awesome there mate!


Oh thanks mate  I have my own journal if you wanna pop in and pay more compliments mate, its great HAHAHA. Sorry for hijack Dixxie.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh thanks mate  I have my own journal if you wanna pop in and pay more compliments mate, its great HAHAHA. Sorry for hijack Dixxie.


Haha I was following mate but when you got injured I thought i'd take time out to miss all the, how you feeling, get better soon comments lol! will rejoin your journey to greatness and post my compliments there haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dannyiron said:


> Haha I was following mate but when you got injured I thought i'd take time out to miss all the, how you feeling, get better soon comments lol! will rejoin your journey to greatness and post my compliments there haha


Hahaha, cheers mate, all healed and recovered now mate, well, pretty much.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> mate your progress is unreal so far!! Shoulders and traps look massive compared to the last photos and i would say legs have grown the most actually so just stick to what you are doing, its working. You will love tren!


Cheers mate  Cant wait to get on the stuff ahah 

O yeah btw i only have one ml of test 400 left, another vial should be ariving tomorrow, my injection shoukd be today, should i do one ml now and one tomorrow or just wait untill tomorrow and do both then, cheers guys


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Id leave it until tomorrow mate

How often do you jab? I'm hating every other day feel like a pin cushion! My **** is killing! May have to start slin pins in quads as the standard 5ml ones cause too much pain!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Id leave it until tomorrow mate
> 
> How often do you jab? I'm hating every other day feel like a pin cushion! My **** is killing! May have to start slin pins in quads as the standard 5ml ones cause too much pain!


Cheers mate

Only once a week as its all long estered


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just tried pinning in my quad as usuall and it just wudnt happen! Really hurting me every time I put the needle in or would hurt whilt aspirating, luckily my friend is back from holidays so ill get him to do it in my glute at about 7 tonight :L


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you not do glutes yourself mate?

I hate quads for shots just don't agree with me but glutes are killing so I'm gonna have to man up and get a slin pin for quad tomorrow hopefully that's better for them than the 5ml pins


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Can you not do glutes yourself mate?
> 
> I hate quads for shots just don't agree with me but glutes are killing so I'm gonna have to man up and get a slin pin for quad tomorrow hopefully that's better for them than the 5ml pins


Never tried glutes myself, dont think ide be flexible enough  ! :L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha nothing worse than one of those jabs.. my left quad just takes it everytime like a pin cushion but I try slippin it into the right quad and it kills me to even break the skin.. Im not overly flexible myself bud but I find lying on my side with my leg crossed over my body helps me get to glutes haha although it's not a pretty site..


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Another good high intensity session, i remember what I did for the first exersize squats, following yate's method ofcorse 

50kg x 12

80kg x 10

180kg x 8

Legs are super pumped, time to get some grub down! Feeling soo motivated, loving them gym and everything to do with bodybuilding at the moment, fingers crossed that by next year ill be ready to do a show!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

O yea 180kg is the most ive ever tried so quite happy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great effort Diixxy


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

keep up with the high intensity blood & guts style mate I've found its the quickest method of training to increase my strength.

Thats some good squatting there bud! did you manage to get your mandatories done?

Go for it mate! will be a great experience!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> keep up with the high intensity blood & guts style mate I've found its the quickest method of training to increase my strength.
> 
> Thats some good squatting there bud! did you manage to get your mandatories done?
> 
> Go for it mate! will be a great experience!


Yeah defonatley going to, loving it to be honest 

Mams not home yet when she gets home ill get them done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing squatting!! I would suggest really lowering the weight to around 50kg x 8 (this has nothin to do with the fact I don't want your legs to overtake mine really quickly) lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing squatting!! I would suggest really lowering the weight to around 50kg x 8 (this has nothin to do with the fact I don't want your legs to overtake mine really quickly) lol


Cheers mate 

Ahha that made me laugh xD you got nothing to worry about mate, your legs are awesome!  mine are still pretty **** im just quite strong hah :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Been reading up loads and watching loads of clips of flex lewis lately, love his physique, and hes welsh!  gunna buy his dvd, only problem is cheapest i can find it for is £20!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

His DVD is worth it mate only criticism is that it's only about an hour long


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> His DVD is worth it mate only criticism is that it's only about an hour long


Hope so! Do you know of any other documentary style BB dvd's worth watching?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Mark dugdales ones are good along with the last two phil Heath ones, I watch the moc video ones through cardio the battle for olympias troy Alves, stan mcquay cutler, colemans


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Couldn't access the others as I dont have an youtube account that verifies my age haha

Search superhuman super strong and watch the documentaries  theres 2, One on flex lewis and one of some arm wrestler lol

so make sure you get the right ones.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll see if its online to download for you mate. Got maryland muscle, ronnie Coleman, branch warren and few other dvd's. When my mate is done with them swnd me your address and I'll send them to you mate. All great to watch.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Mark dugdales ones are good along with the last two phil Heath ones, I watch the moc video ones through cardio the battle for olympias troy Alves, stan mcquay cutler, colemans


Cheers mate ill have a look for them now


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Couldn't access the others as I dont have an youtube account that verifies my age haha
> 
> Search superhuman super strong and watch the documentaries  theres 2, One on flex lewis and one of some arm wrestler lol
> 
> so make sure you get the right ones.


Yeahh watched this the other day its quite good


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll see if its online to download for you mate. Got maryland muscle, ronnie Coleman, branch warren and few other dvd's. When my mate is done with them swnd me your address and I'll send them to you mate. All great to watch.


Ahh cheers k would be tidy  let me know when you could and ill pm you


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with shoulders and abs, feeling super pumped still... Got the go straight to rugby training now, have to decide what position to play next year as I played center two years ago then played hooker last year because I became a fat bastard :L decisions, decisions :L


----------



## madtaff (Jul 12, 2011)

looking good dixxy boi ps inside center all the way.....


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers butt


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright mate you hit them wih intensity? 

Just ordered myself 300iu kigtropin as my first run with hgh lol.. decided to take 6 months off gear and just use growth as i'm sick of fighting gyno symptoms after every cycle! 

Regarding your rugby position lol.. Do you play union as well as league? maybe go for a 7 or 8 ?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Alright mate you hit them wih intensity?
> 
> Just ordered myself 300iu kigtropin as my first run with hgh lol.. decided to take 6 months off gear and just use growth as i'm sick of fighting gyno symptoms after every cycle!
> 
> Regarding your rugby position lol.. Do you play union as well as league? maybe go for a 7 or 8 ?


Yepp thats a given now  haha 

Wont do much at you age will it mate? Or so ive heard...

Yeah I play both, played 7 for many years, but since the new laws came in I think its just totally ruined the breakdown area, so cba for back row :L trained center today and enjoyed it so probally stay there


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

No, but it will give me a feeling of well being and energy as well as some fat loss.. Also by shooting something it will psychologically help me get through 6 months without gear haha sound like a proper addict!

Sounds good mate hopefully your legs will be big enough for prop next year haha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Got a little hard lump on my injection site, hope its nothing bad!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it hot, swollen? any pain? If not it will most likely be a build up of gear and will dispense in time


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

jeez man 180kg squat for 8??? If you are going deep fair ****ing play I don't know many people your size doing that kind of weight!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

He puts a bench behind him and squats down to that so deep enough IMO.

Don't worry about the lump. Happens to me every jab.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

do you massage after shooting mate? I am in pain still from last sundays cutabolic/sus jab got a massage today so hopefully if can take the pain and then have ultrasound it will sort it out

most i've ever squatted was 180k for 5 thats amazing squatting mate, my squats have gone to pot now, having a week off legs to let body recover as always smash them and see if that makes a difference, as legs one of my stronger points


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Naa its not hot, got some pip tho...

Cheers guys ^^

Diet has been **** today fair play, went shopping and had a kfc, subway and a twinky :L O well never happens usually suppose one day of it happening cant do much harm :L


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

thats good mate, you've worked hard, prob hold some water but your training will improve loads, had a rest day like full one today and its a day off work, got bugger all to do as trying to save every penny not even done cardio i feel like ive been well lazy

pip still there?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> thats good mate, you've worked hard, prob hold some water but your training will improve loads, had a rest day like full one today and its a day off work, got bugger all to do as trying to save every penny not even done cardio i feel like ive been well lazy
> 
> pip still there?


Yeah feel good for it like and really enjoyed it, i know that its not going to do anything to dramaticly change my body but yet i know ill look in the mirror and not like what I see :L

Yeah the pips still there, injection was on wednesday evening.

On another note just had an awesome arms session. Arms felt big and had awesome pumps  but cant remember anything again, I promise ill start to write things down again as of next week


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I really should start logging things but my strength is the worst it's been In ages in something's due to switching training for shoulders and chest trying to activate the correct muscles and injuries.

Got logs of all my training for my shows somewhere and diet everyday for my first show too.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

you will be fine pip can last a long time.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah ive had pip for like a week before, just more worried about the lump :/ :L


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yeah ive had pip for like a week before, just more worried about the lump :/ :L


you can have lumps for same amount of time or longer as there is lots of scar tissue built up so it gets harder for the oil to disburse.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> you can have lumps for same amount of time or longer as there is lots of scar tissue built up so it gets harder for the oil to disburse.


Ahh cheers mate puting my mind at ease ahha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Btw guys ive decided to cruise at 160mg test p/w...

Im also going to run HCG throughout to make the recovery when I decide to come off for a while easier. 500iu a week when cruising, 1000iu a week when blasting.

Sould I use an AI when cruising because im running HCG?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd personally use an AI at a low dosage, just incase of hcg gyno


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> I'd personally use an AI at a low dosage, just incase of hcg gyno


Im using aromasin 10mg e/d at the moment, think I should drop it to 5mg e/d?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

how about 10mg eod?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> how about 10mg eod?


Im sure I read somewhere before that aromasin had to be taken everyday to be effective?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Will have to look into that bud as I've seen lots of people using it eod  will have a quick research


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

You are correct in the ed split rather than eod as aromasin has a 24-27hour half life  http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/604210-aromasin-dose-ed-eod.html


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Though so was pretty sure i read it somewhere


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

you look a lot bigger then in the first pic well done


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

lolik said:


> you look a lot bigger then in the first pic well done


Cheers


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Man did you watch the Wigan - Warrington game! AWESOME! As a Wigan fan I thought it was amazing


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Officialy giving up drinking except for special occasions! Makes me eat ****! Ive eat like 2500 un necesiary calories tonight due to drink!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

well.. least your bulking lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel terrible, hungover and like **** for all the bad stuff I ate. As said above, gunna hit drinking on the head from now on and only do it on special occasions.

I have loads to think about, I dont know if im gunna blast and cruise now, cant wait just to go to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

good news on stopping drinking , its really helped me with my training since I stopped .


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> good news on stopping drinking , its really helped me with my training since I stopped .


Yeah i really hate this feeling, it cant be doing me and good, I just feel like I'm trying so hard to perfect everything else then ruining it by drinking.

I need a job so bad aswell but cant find one!:L I'am skintos. Lol.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice thread, and a really good read. Good luck with achieving your goals. Boozing is overated and has led many a young lad a merry dance, I am glad you have decided to keep off it.

All the best Dix

Joe


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Nice thread, and a really good read. Good luck with achieving your goals. Boozing is overated and has led many a young lad a merry dance, I am glad you have decided to keep off it.
> 
> All the best Dix
> 
> Joe


Thanks mate appriciate it


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Private plates just arrived for my car, boom


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I feel terrible, hungover and like **** for all the bad stuff I ate. As said above, gunna hit drinking on the head from now on and only do it on special occasions.
> 
> I have loads to think about, I dont know if im gunna blast and cruise now, cant wait just to go to the gym tomorrow.


Yeah I saw your thread earlier on the blast&cruise.. Have to say that even though IT IS YOUR CHOICE the guys do make good points! You are only young and have years yet! Why not come off, complete your pct, maintain for a month, then cut off any excess fat in a short cut, then do a good lean bulk (following mike mentzers heavy duty nutrition techniques to gain very little fat on lean bulk) and then after gaining mass naturally maybe run a cycle next year leading up to your first comp?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just was looking at power lifting meets and theres one in swansea in september, was thinking about giving it a go, what you guys think?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

why not!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Yeah I saw your thread earlier on the blast&cruise.. Have to say that even though IT IS YOUR CHOICE the guys do make good points! You are only young and have years yet! Why not come off, complete your pct, maintain for a month, then cut off any excess fat in a short cut, then do a good lean bulk (following mike mentzers heavy duty nutrition techniques to gain very little fat on lean bulk) and then after gaining mass naturally maybe run a cycle next year leading up to your first comp?


Yeah I still dont know what to do, im gunna have to have a good think, if I do decide to B&C ill just do one more blast then come off for about 4 months.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

What cutting/fat burning products were you using for your cut mate?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

DanMac said:


> What cutting/fat burning products were you using for your cut mate?


Just t5's... One 30 mins before cardio


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Just was looking at power lifting meets and theres one in swansea in september, was thinking about giving it a go, what you guys think?


Go for it mate!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

you've definately got the strength for powerlifting would it be a weight class?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

go for it mate , is it raw or equipped


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahh I just looked and im not even sure if I can enter it, can you guys take a look http://www.britishpowerliftingorganisation.com/Microsoft_Word_-_No1-2011UKOPENCHAMPIONSHIPSENTRYFORM.pdf


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Ahh I just looked and im not even sure if I can enter it, can you guys take a look http://www.britishpowerliftingorganisation.com/Microsoft_Word_-_No1-2011UKOPENCHAMPIONSHIPSENTRYFORM.pdf


Looks like you can enter , I just had a look on there site but couldnt see any proper rules , its an open comp meaning any1 can enter


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

why the fcuk are you thinking about b&c at your age ? your stupid mate, you wona chill out abit im telin ya, your doing everything way to fast.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> why the fcuk are you thinking about b&c at your age ? your stupid mate, you wona chill out abit im telin ya, your doing everything way to fast.


Not cool, not cool at all. Also complete horseballs.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

your big and strong for your age anyway, you didnt and dont even need steroids at this point, your only 19, your test levels would have been through the ruff and you could of grew alot lot lot more el naturel, but obviously its your choice.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Not cool, not cool at all. Also complete horseballs.


tell me why its horse balls, no its not horseballs at all, the kid is what 18-19 year old and hes talking about blast and cruising ? yeh mate thats cool a fcuk init


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> why the fcuk are you thinking about b&c at your age ? your stupid mate, you wona chill out abit im telin ya, your doing everything way to fast.


Think you could have worded that abit better tbh mate.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Not cool, not cool at all. Also complete horseballs.


 x2


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> ..... but obviously its your choice.


I think you hit the nail on the head there, its obvious dixxy is doing his research and weighing up his options.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> x2


x3


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Think you could have worded that abit better tbh mate.


your just reading it wrong mate, im only telling you i would chill out abit if i were you, theres no need for you to blat and cruise at your age, anyway its your choice, sorry i said anything.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> tell me why its horse balls, no its not horseballs at all, the kid is what 18-19 year old and hes talking about blast and cruising ? yeh mate thats cool a fcuk init


You obviously feel very stongly and I respect that. However I think its clear to see he has good genetics, which is why I personally suggested he considers blast and cruise. How he chooses to run his cycles is his choice and needs no criticism. Also, as to why its horseballs, you do realise people blast and cruise from a young age and are perfectly healthy, look at pros, they still have kids and I can say they don't do traditional cycles and start alot younger.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> tell me why its horse balls, no its not horseballs at all, the kid is what 18-19 year old and hes talking about blast and cruising ? yeh mate thats cool a fcuk init


Have you taken into account that he is serious about competing and that he could be an u21 champ


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> You obviously feel very stongly and I respect that. However I think its clear to see he has good genetics, which is why I personally suggested he considers blast and cruise. How he chooses to run his cycles is his choice and needs no criticism. Also, as to why its horseballs, you do realise people blast and cruise from a young age and are perfectly healthy, look at pros, they still have kids and I can say they don't do traditional cycles and start alot younger.


every 1 to there own mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Have you taken into account that he is serious about competing and that he could be an u21 champ


he doesnt need to blast and cruise for this to happen, what is wrong with you ?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Think you could have worded that abit better tbh mate.


and used english...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

OJay said:


> and used english...


ooo sorry mr o jay mr personal trainer so.... if you got a 19 year old lad come in and you were training him, would you advise him to blast and cruise?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> ooo sorry mr o jay mr personal trainer so.... if you got a 19 year old lad come in and you were training him, would you advise him to blast and cruise?


I'm a PT, well qualified and have trained people and with his genetics;determination and consistancy to diet I would say yes, hell i'de do his injections for him


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> *he doesnt need to blast and cruise for this to happen*, what is wrong with you ?


I never said he did?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> ooo sorry mr o jay mr personal trainer so.... if you got a 19 year old lad come in and you were training him, would you advise him to blast and cruise?


I would advise him to do his own research as I didn't know enough about blast & cruising to give him the relevant information. Chill a little bit Ts he is in the correct place to get good information and 'constructive' criticism by well informed people


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

OJay said:


> I would advise him to do his own research as I didn't know enough about blast & cruising to give him the relevant information. Chill a little bit Ts he is in the correct place to get good information and 'constructive' criticism by well informed people


I am informed mate and i have blast cruised and it took me a hell of a long time to recover from it also put my blood levels through the ruff, gave me bad acne and i couldnt get it treated at the time because of my blood levels, so they couldnt give me and tabs till i full recoverd, also im abit older than 19, anyway im not gona argue anymore, his body and he knows whats best.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

dont blast cruise or you will be wasting lots of potential growth , your skipping lots of stages and going to the end basically, if you did this where do you go from there all is left to stay on permanent.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> dont blast cruise or you will be wasting lots of potential growth , your skipping lots of stages and going to the end basically, if you did this where do you go from there all is left to stay on permanent.


Thank You mate!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> dont blast cruise or you will be wasting lots of potential growth , your skipping lots of stages and going to the end basically, if you did this where do you go from there all is left to stay on permanent.


What if I just cruised for 8 weeks now, blasted for another ten, came off for 4 months then cycled again time on time off for a year, then repeated? Would that be an option do you think?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> I am informed mate and i have blast cruised and it took me a hell of a long time to recover from it also put my blood levels through the ruff, gave me bad acne and i couldnt get it treated at the time because of my blood levels, so they couldnt give me and tabs till i full recoverd, also im abit older than 19, anyway im not gona argue anymore, his body and he knows whats best.


saying it that way would've been a much better way than how you actually put it, backing your statement up with the evidence.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

IMO blasting and cruising doesn't limit any potential for growth.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> What if I just cruised for 8 weeks now, blasted for another ten, came off for 4 months then cycled again time on time off for a year, then repeated? Would that be an option do you think?


PM me your email and I will send you pdf file of a book thats about short cycles its really good. I would just post link to it but cant remember it lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> IMO blasting and cruising doesn't limit any potential for growth.


the body adusts to thing very quickly , you are not going to be getting the full potential out of your blast because you have been on all the time. IMO you only need blast cruise if you have an overlly muscular body ie pro size as you will not be making any test naturally so you would lose size when you come off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> the body adusts to thing very quickly , you are not going to be getting the full potential out of your blast because you have been on all the time. IMO you only need blast cruise if you have an overlly muscular body ie pro size as you will not be making any test naturally so you would lose size when you come off.


I think you can combat it with 4 week blasts and 4 weeks slin, and just alternate gear and dosages


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I think you can combat it with 4 week blasts and 4 weeks slin, and just alternate gear and dosages


yes that would be a good option but only if you were massive would you need to take anything while off cycle, your not gona lose any size apart from water weight when coming off so why would you need to put more chemicals in your body.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> yes that would be a good option but only if you were massive would you need to take anything while off cycle, your not gona lose any size apart from water weight when coming off so why would you need to put more chemicals in your body.


Thats a very good point actually J, I personally started doing it because I liked using Slin, but certainly don't need it.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

So whats all of your final verdicts on me blasting and cruising guys? Got two days to make my final choice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> So whats all of your final verdicts on me blasting and cruising guys? Got two days to make my final choice.


I think i'm the only one who approves lol

The thing to remember is everything can be overcome. You can overcome the blasting and cruising thing like I said above. I only reccomend b and c on a 4-6 week blast basis.


----------



## topjuice (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> I think i'm the only one who approves lol
> 
> The thing to remember is everything can be overcome. You can overcome the blasting and cruising thing like I said above. I only reccomend b and c on a 4-6 week blast basis.


I would only approve if you stick with it, if you got bored after a year or two then you maybe would regret it, it's a long term thing if done correctly as Jp says but the potential is definitely there for high standards in competitions.

You only live once end of the day could get hit by a bus tomorrow live life to the fullest I say.

The majority speak sense and back it up with some facts, what if someone told some of the young pros not to hit gear early would they've hit potential as they did staying natural for longer? Would they be better? Worse? Who knows.... I'll shut up running on now lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Jp would you say cruising for longer than a blast in those situations? What would you recommend for him since he has been on a longer cycle already?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Jp would you say cruising for longer than a blast in those situations? What would you recommend for him since he has been on a longer cycle already?


As he is just coming off a longer cycle I would do a 4 week blast, 6 week maximum then cruise for 6 weeks minimum, then do another blast that could be a 6 weeker.

This way he will get to experience a blast and then get to stabilise somewhat, then able to get the full effects of a proper blast. Following that I see no issues in doing a 4 week on 4 week off style like I do.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> As he is just coming off a longer cycle I would do a 4 week blast, 6 week maximum then cruise for 6 weeks minimum, then do another blast that could be a 6 weeker.
> 
> This way he will get to experience a blast and then get to stabilise somewhat, then able to get the full effects of a proper blast. Following that I see no issues in doing a 4 week on 4 week off style like I do.


I would add that I do 4 weeks because thats when my gains come, some guys gains come at 6 weeks. Its very important to stop once you have had the gains.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I would add that I do 4 weeks because thats when my gains come, some guys gains come at 6 weeks. Its very important to stop once you have had the gains.


i completely agree with that, prolonging a cycle is counter productive imo when blasting and cruising. but to the young lad, i think i posted this another thread cant remember if it was you...

but at your age and stats you dont have enough mass to warrant blasting and cruising. its great if you have alot of mass that you innevitably lose using time on=time off (yo-yoing) but imho you dont need it and it will do more harm than good i.e burnout


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Guessing with short estered compounds yes JP?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Guessing with short estered compounds yes JP?


Nope, I use Test E and long estered compounds. Just like a normal cycle, on a normal cycle, for example a 500mg test e for 12 weeks, all my gains would come at week 4, at this point I stop, exactly the same deal here.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i completely agree with that, prolonging a cycle is counter productive imo when blasting and cruising. but to the young lad, i think i posted this another thread cant remember if it was you...
> 
> but at your age and stats you dont have enough mass to warrant blasting and cruising. its great if you have alot of mass that you innevitably lose using time on=time off (yo-yoing) but imho you dont need it and it will do more harm than good i.e burnout


Yes mate that was me. Just weighing up some options.

You know guys like cody lewis, justin young, do you think they blast and cruise?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Nope, I use Test E and long estered compounds. Just like a normal cycle, on a normal cycle, for example a 500mg test e for 12 weeks, all my gains would come at week 4, at this point I stop, exactly the same deal here.


Thats crazy, mine hadnt even kicked in by that point!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Thats crazy, mine hadnt even kicked in by that point!


Your probably a 6 weeker.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

if you want a month cycle on long esters jab everything in week one once a day , it will kick in in days .

ie 1ml per day for 10 days at 400mg


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Yes mate that was me. Just weighing up some options.
> 
> You know guys like cody lewis, justin young, do you think they blast and cruise?


imo they could be running gh PED's and peptides in between cycles but thats just speculating. then again they may not because they have far less than 300lbs mass to preserve!

ive only seen pics of them and dont know much about them but being from wales youre prob a fan of flex lewis and ive heard some many fckin stories about him from so called former training partners of his etc that he uses over 2g test as a base all year since he was 18. you never know what people are doing unless you live with them, dont let what others may or may not do influence your decision. im convinced running cycles sensibly at your age will stop you from burnout and keep you gaining very well and keep you healthy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> if you want a month cycle on long esters jab everything in week one once a day , it will kick in in days .


ahhh unveiling my tricks


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

one thing ive learned from blasting and cruising is that homeostasis is a bitch, to keep growing you'll need to stop your body reaching homeostasis and to do that you'll need to up doses more often than not on each blast. when i was 20 (started at 19 after being 9 stone) i got to 14 stone natty, got to 16 stone with a cycle and a further 18 stone with blasting and cruising were im at now at 22.

imo if you get to 16 stone from 13 stone with sensible cycling and recovery you'll get to 20 stone no probs with blast and cruise but if doing it now i think you'll struggle to get to 20stone and burn yourself out and give yourself probs when you need to come off. once you get to 16 stone i think you'll have enough mass and experience to warrant it. if youre gaining now then why fix something that aint broken. youre making excellent progress for your age


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

What would be your guys opinions on finishing this cycle, doing pct and then running HGH to stop catabolism untill my next cycle and to keep the feeling of being "on"..... I belive this is what dann iron is doing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> one thing ive learned from blasting and cruising is that homeostasis is a bitch, to keep growing you'll need to stop your body reaching homeostasis and to do that you'll need to up doses more often than not on each blast. when i was 20 (started at 19 after being 9 stone) i got to 14 stone natty, got to 16 stone with a cycle and a further 18 stone with blasting and cruising were im at now at 22.
> 
> imo if you get to 16 stone from 13 stone with sensible cycling and recovery you'll get to 20 stone no probs with blast and cruise but if doing it now i think you'll struggle to get to 20stone and burn yourself out and give yourself probs when you need to come off. once you get to 16 stone i think you'll have enough mass and experience to warrant it. if youre gaining now then why fix something that aint broken. youre making excellent progress for your age


Nice progress.

Whats your goal?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> What would be your guys opinions on finishing this cycle, doing pct and then running HGH to stop catabolism untill my next cycle and to keep the feeling of being "on"..... I belive this is what dann iron is doing.


I wouldn't suggest HGH. I'de go with what I said above but I'll leave the others to say as I'm interested in there thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Nice progress.
> 
> Whats your goal?


to hopefully compete after my pec tendon surgery so next year if all goes well. or just carrying being my fine self lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> to hopefully compete after my pec tendon surgery so next year if all goes well. or just carrying being my fine self lol


Thats cool. What you thinking of competing in Nabba First timers?

How you get that injury? Sorry Dixxy for clogging up your log....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats cool. What you thinking of competing in Nabba First timers?
> 
> How you get that injury? Sorry Dixxy for clogging up your log....


was thinking of ukbff u21 before my pec tear but now yeah nabba.

my pec tendon tear was a weird one. i was on test and tren at the time and my strength was through the roof - the week before i managed 180kg flat bench and this time around i did my first set of 140kg for 8-10 and my second set of 140kg it tore on the negative of my 2nd rep and i had a hematoma the size of a tennis ball sticking out my pec!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

you could do mod grf and ghrp , far cheaper and better than using gh imo as it is producing real gh. and as you inject multiple times a day you get short high levels of gh like how natural gh is released. with man made gh you get a slower release.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> was thinking of ukbff u21 before my pec tear but now yeah nabba.
> 
> my pec tendon tear was a weird one. i was on test and tren at the time and my strength was through the roof - the week before i managed 180kg flat bench and this time around i did my first set of 140kg for 8-10 and my second set of 140kg it tore on the negative of my 2nd rep and i had a hematoma the size of a tennis ball sticking out my pec!


Ouch thats horrible!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

diixxy said:


> What would be your guys opinions on finishing this cycle, doing pct and then running HGH to stop catabolism untill my next cycle and to keep the feeling of being "on"..... I belive this is what dann iron is doing.


how much weight did you lose through pct mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> you could do mod grf and ghrp , far cheaper and better than using gh imo as it is producing real gh. and as you inject multiple times a day you get short high levels of gh like how natural gh is released. with man made gh you get a slower release.


thats a sound idea


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> you could do mod grf and ghrp , far cheaper and better than using gh imo as it is producing real gh. and as you inject multiple times a day you get short high levels of gh like how natural gh is released. with man made gh you get a slower release.


I NEED to start learning about all this stuff. I have never used any peptides and feel like I should be doing it.

It gives me a headache reading about it all


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I NEED to start learning about all this stuff. I have never used any peptides and feel like I should be doing it.
> 
> It gives me a headache reading about it all


i ran some ghrp during my injury to help with recovery and man its strongest side is hunger literally 20mins after the shot! and not just the munchies im talking cannibalistic eat my own kids type of hunger!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can one of you guys give me a plan of how much of this to run beetween the cycle, when to inject and all that good shiz ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i ran some ghrp during my injury to help with recovery and man its strongest side is hunger literally 20mins after the shot! and not just the munchies im talking cannibalistic eat my own kids type of hunger!


haha awesome!

Not good when dieting then.

What site do you lot use?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Can one of you guys give me a plan of how much of this to run beetween the cycle, when to inject and all that good shiz ?


Don't forget us when your sponsored and entering comps ok!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> how much weight did you lose through pct mate?


All of it as I broke my leg :/


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Don't forget us when your sponsored and entering comps ok!


If that does happen (fingers crossed  ) i wont JP  freebees everywhere xD


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha awesome!
> 
> Not good when dieting then.
> 
> What site do you lot use?


get it from my source but have another reliable source who does it (and a **** load of other goodies!) i can pm you the link if needed


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Don't forget us when your sponsored and entering comps ok!


gotta feeling he will be in all seriousness. bloody impressive for 17


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

upto 100mcg of each 3 times a day is good, use your bodyweight in kg to find exact amount 1mcg per kg , you can use more but this can cause purity gland problems and other bad stuff.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> gotta feeling he will be in all seriousness. bloody impressive for 17


yeah same here, I wanna jump on this bandwagon early!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

diixxy said:


> All of it as I broke my leg :/


you had a bad experience dont let that you put you off doing another pct. i was the same i being the genius that i am decided to run a keto and up cardio during my pct and lost alot too. but im actually doing a pct now after 7 months or so of blastingand cruising and so far have kept all my gains and strength gains too, just lost water


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> upto 100mcg of each 3 times a day is good, use your bodyweight in kg to find exact amount 1mcg per kg , you can use more but this can cause purity gland problems and other bad stuff.


So get both? So if get grf and ghrp and run both at my weight in kg 3 times a day evenly spaced out? If i did this start the day after the finish of my pct?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> you had a bad experience dont let that you put you off doing another pct. i was the same i being the genius that i am decided to run a keto and up cardio during my pct and lost alot too. but im actually doing a pct now after 7 months or so of blastingand cruising and so far have kept all my gains and strength gains too, just lost water


Yh I think alot of it is mental, my training partner is four weeks out of his pct and only lost 3lbs, probally water weight, + his strength is the same... So yeah I think its all in my head lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> So get both? So if get grf and ghrp and run both at my weight in kg 3 times a day evenly spaced out? If i did this start the day after the finish of my pct?


yes both is best as they have a synergistic effect when combined, I would start when start pct but not to sure on that as I dont do pct anymore.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

can i just ask mate, i remember you saying about food and supps you couldn't afford too much as was relying onyour parents or something? how would you expect to afford all the gear needed? would it not be better to run low doses and get some more food in you?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> can i just ask mate, i remember you saying about food and supps you couldn't afford too much as was relying onyour parents or something? how would you expect to afford all the gear needed? would it not be better to run low doses and get some more food in you?


My parents dont mind buying my food as they think nothing off it as my mam just get all the food in the weekly shop, they dont mind getting my sups either (protein powders ect.) its just I feel bad letting them pay. My uncle has offered me a job labouring for him over the summer so ill earn a fair bit then, + other bits and bobs on the side xD


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ok so ive decided that im going to run GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 beetween cycles, gunna be quite expensive but heard good things  and if it will do me less harm than blasting and cruising whilst keeping/gaining then happy days! any idea when i shud start after pct or start or pct? and when should I finish before cycle? thanks guys.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Also have beet told by two diffent guys so start pct at different times, one says 17 days, the other says 20, the longest ester in my test was test deca, any ideas guys?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just been doing some reading up on peptides and some guys are saying that I should change what im using every 4 weeks. Is this the case?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Ahh I just looked and im not even sure if I can enter it, can you guys take a look http://www.britishpowerliftingorganisation.com/Microsoft_Word_-_No1-2011UKOPENCHAMPIONSHIPSENTRYFORM.pdf


RE the PL comp do it man gives you something else to do that doesn't involve getting ****ed during the summer and you will kick as with your numbers aswell!!

Looks like you can enter the juniors in that association as you are assisted you would have to join an untested fed I'm not sure if that one is check that first or find an untested one.

Think BPC is untested search it up.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got back from smashing chest  awesome sesh, chest feels really pumped  trained on my own though so didnt bench :/ mams getting me a notepad in shoping tonight to write my sessions down xD get some pictures up of some mandatorys tomorrow aswell hopefully  diets been good as usuall aswell 

Not looking forward to coming off but o well, looking forward to trying the pedtides and hopefully they will help me maintain/increase my size and strength  still itching to try tren though haah


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just got back from smashing chest  awesome sesh, chest feels really pumped  trained on my own though so didnt bench :/ mams getting me a notepad in shoping tonight to write my sessions down xD get some pictures up of some mandatorys tomorrow aswell hopefully  diets been good as usuall aswell
> 
> Not looking forward to coming off but o well, looking forward to trying the pedtides and hopefully they will help me maintain/increase my size and strength  still itching to try tren though haah


I don't like tren.

Yeah notepad is awesome. You sorted a fridge and peptides and so on?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I don't like tren.
> 
> Yeah notepad is awesome. You sorted a fridge and peptides and so on?


You would be different to everyone else  only joking xD

Yeah think im gunna use the fridge in my garage and see how that goes, if it isnt working ill just buy a mini fridge from argos 

Sent the email for an order of the two peptides, the where £15 each and I bought two of each + 30ml of bac water for £12.... Gunna end up payinging around £80 for the lot and then get more as I need it, i dont know if my usuall sorce who lives by me does peptides as hes on holidays so ill ask him when hes back


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> You would be different to everyone else  only joking xD
> 
> Yeah think im gunna use the fridge in my garage and see how that goes, if it isnt working ill just buy a mini fridge from argos
> 
> Sent the email for an order of the two peptides, the where £15 each and I bought two of each + 30ml of bac water for £12.... Gunna end up payinging around £80 for the lot and then get more as I need it, i dont know if my usuall sorce who lives by me does peptides as hes on holidays so ill ask him when hes back


Yeah most love tren, my dosages are too high to cope with tren tbf 

That seems a great price, what site you use.

Aslong as they don't sell roids you can post the site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Just got back from smashing chest  awesome sesh, chest feels really pumped  trained on my own though so didnt bench :/ mams getting me a notepad in shoping tonight to write my sessions down xD get some pictures up of some mandatorys tomorrow aswell hopefully  diets been good as usuall aswell
> 
> Not looking forward to coming off but o well, looking forward to trying the pedtides and hopefully they will help me maintain/increase my size and strength  still itching to try tren though haah


how much you bench mate? tren is the dogs bollocks and dont have to run alot of it to see quality gains and ridiculous strength gains (especially with anadrol!)


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Been dipping in and out of this thread but subbed now as I want to see how get on with your plans.

I'm tempted to get into it properly for the bb'ing but whilst at uni I don't have the funds nor surroundings to motivate me.

For 17 you are really diving in head first. I was worried about a small test cycle affecting me long term let alone B&C and HGH!

Good work so far though buddy.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah most love tren, my dosages are too high to cope with tren tbf
> 
> That seems a great price, what site you use.
> 
> Aslong as they don't sell roids you can post the site.


They sell aas :/


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> how much you bench mate? tren is the dogs bollocks and dont have to run alot of it to see quality gains and ridiculous strength gains (especially with anadrol!)


Most ive tried is 112kg went up ok, was gunna try 120kg tonight but no spotter!:/ next week  

I thought anadrol was like a swear word on here lol! Thought everybody hated it?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> They sell aas :/


Is this the site with the name 'mental' peptides? And by mental I mean a similar word?

I saw this site as it was posted on here a while ago but people have started saying it sells AAS but can't see it on there. Also wanted to know if the site was safe.

If it's another site then nevermind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Most ive tried is 112kg went up ok, was gunna try 120kg tonight but no spotter!:/ next week
> 
> I thought anadrol was like a swear word on here lol! Thought everybody hated it?


112 is very good for your age mate.

yeah im not the biggest fan myself! messes up appetite bloated face lethargic etc but the strength gains are bloody impressive

good for a 4 kickstart and it has its place


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Been dipping in and out of this thread but subbed now as I want to see how get on with your plans.
> 
> I'm tempted to get into it properly for the bb'ing but whilst at uni I don't have the funds nor surroundings to motivate me.
> 
> ...


As much as iam diving in head first I think iam also doing it with alot of knowledge and good people around me for advice. I think I was acctcually moving a little fast with the blast and cruise thing though! Thats why I decided against it


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Is this the site with the name 'mental' peptides? And by mental I mean a similar word?
> 
> I saw this site as it was posted on here a while ago but people have started saying it sells AAS but can't see it on there. Also wanted to know if the site was safe.
> 
> If it's another site then nevermind.


Naa mate but is has half of 66 of the end if you get me? Lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> As much as iam diving in head first I think iam also doing it with alot of knowledge and good people around me for advice. I think I was acctcually moving a little fast with the blast and cruise thing though! Thats why I decided against it


It is easy to see you have done your research.

I wouldn't touch anything now without plenty of knowledge on it.

I am looking into peptides too as have planned cycles until next summer but would like to keep on something during off time.

Have you got a competition in mind as a target date?

Also what is your weight/height atm?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> It is easy to see you have done your research.
> 
> I wouldn't touch anything now without plenty of knowledge on it.
> 
> ...


Naa mate I dont even know if the 2012 dates have been released, ill have to check 

5ft 9 and weighed yesterday morning was 13 stone 7


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

guys I'm facing a tought choice again sorry :L peptides or no peptides beetween cycle's? what you you all honestly think I should to, honestly :L was looking forward to going on them as it would be giving my body a rest from AAS whilst still gaining and being "on" as such, your thoughts please?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I know nothing about peptides.

I still advise the blast and cruise but as you've decided against that, i'de reccomend peptides, I just think its a bad idea coming off.

You need to plan out your cycles in advance and know exactly what your gonna do. I know for the next 3 months what I'm doing.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well I know nothing about peptides.
> 
> I still advise the blast and cruise but as you've decided against that, i'de reccomend peptides, I just think its a bad idea coming off.
> 
> You need to plan out your cycles in advance and know exactly what your gonna do. I know for the next 3 months what I'm doing.


I wanted to mate, it was just everybody but you advised against it haha 

Im gunna make a word doc now planning my cycles for the next year and maybe change some things up as I go along if I feel I need to, ill post it up on here when it gets done


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> guys I'm facing a tought choice again sorry :L peptides or no peptides beetween cycle's? what you you all honestly think I should to, honestly :L was looking forward to going on them as it would be giving my body a rest from AAS whilst still gaining and being "on" as such, your thoughts please?


whats giving you doubts over peptides?

there a few options for bridging without aas - gh, igf

but they'll be pricey

peptides dirt cheap really


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

How about bridging for 6 weeks on an oral and insulin?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> whats giving you doubts over peptides?
> 
> there a few options for bridging without aas - gh, igf
> 
> ...


Just asked one of the guys on here who I respect alot and has given me good advice in the past and he didnt seem to convinced it was a good idea.

You think it would be ok though mate yes?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> How about bridging for 6 weeks on an oral and insulin?


Wouldnt that still be blast and cruise though because I still wouldnt be coming off and recovering?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Wouldnt that still be blast and cruise though because I still wouldnt be coming off and recovering?


Recovering is for small; weak; eastrogen pumped up girls.

I think its best you come off, recover and then decide what you want to do when you go back on. But remember theres no point in coming off for 8 weeks or anything, you need to fully recover if your going to.

Who was the guy? Aus?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

the thing is mate ghrp-6 and similar peptides stimulate natty gh to release as opposed to injecting exogenous gh (and at your age would be safer for obvious reasons) so you'll be getting the benefits of gh in a potentially catabolic environment like pct.

my knowledge of peptides is abit hazy - people i know use gh to bridge not peptides but that doesnt mean it cant be done


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Wouldnt that still be blast and cruise though because I still wouldnt be coming off and recovering?


agree, you'll need proper time to recover and pct is notorious for potential fat gain nad slin imo would contribute to it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> agree, you'll need proper time to recover and pct is notorious for potential fat gain nad slin imo would contribute to it


I think the fat gain and slin is far too overhyped, I was rocking 30IU's 3 times a week and lost bodyfat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

different during pct when you should be maintenance cals or slightly below and with slin you cant be too careful with carb intake


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Recovering is for small; weak; eastrogen pumped up girls.
> 
> I think its best you come off, recover and then decide what you want to do when you go back on. But remember theres no point in coming off for 8 weeks or anything, you need to fully recover if your going to.
> 
> Who was the guy? Aus?


Think 3 months after pct will be ok? Or 4?

Keiran mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Think 3 months after pct will be ok? Or 4?
> 
> Keiran mate


out of curiosity what were the reasons as to why it wouldnt be a good idea for peptides?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> different during pct when you should be maintenance cals or slightly below and with slin you cant be too careful with carb intake


Maybe your right, I don't pct so :s



diixxy said:


> Think 3 months after pct will be ok? Or 4?
> 
> Keiran mate


Again its a pct thing, its supposed to be time on time off but who knows without getting blood work done.

Who's Kieran?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> different during pct when you should be maintenance cals or slightly below and with slin you cant be too careful with carb intake


Really I never knew this... I always thought keep cals high during pct, learn something new every day


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> out of curiosity what were the reasons as to why it wouldnt be a good idea for peptides?


Just said that I dont need it and no need to over complicate things


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Just said that I dont need it and no need to over complicate things


yeah those were my reasons too!

but imho it wouldnt do much harm.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Maybe your right, I don't pct so :s
> 
> Again its a pct thing, its supposed to be time on time off but who knows without getting blood work done.
> 
> Who's Kieran?


Well 4 months would be around that but I might try and get bloods done at about ten weeks just to see where iam.

Keiran, suprakill, formerly known as kieran1234


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

not alot available for ghrp-6 use for pct but found this - this will make you want to run them for pct!

guy said last 3 cycles lost a fewlbs during pct (prob water tbh) but with ghrp-6 etc actually gained

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_training_performance_bodybuilding_gear/my_experience_ghrp2_ghrp6


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Well 4 months would be around that but I might try and get bloods done at about ten weeks just to see where iam.
> 
> Keiran, suprakill, formerly known as kieran1234


yeah i've seen a couple of posts from suprakill.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

but tbh ghrp-6 is well known for water weight so most weight gain during pct imo is due to that,

maybe also due to overeating as hunger is def the strongest side!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

imo the only way to run a fair test would be to do your pct this time perfectly and after your next cycle run the peptides and see the difference. imo peptides will obviously help you maintain gains better but question is whether you need it, dont see you having too much trouble maintaining gains without it with a proper pct and sensible training volume with a good diet.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> but tbh ghrp-6 is well known for water weight so most weight gain during pct imo is due to that,
> 
> maybe also due to overeating as hunger is def the strongest side!


Cheers mate  looks good  as long as i keep what ive gained this cycle with the peptide use ill be happy  jw ive been told by one guy that cjc-1293 is the same as cjc-1295 no dac and another that they are not? I know they are both modifed grf care to shed some light?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Cheers mate  looks good  as long as i keep what ive gained this cycle with the peptide use ill be happy  jw ive been told by one guy that cjc-1293 is the same as cjc-1295 no dac and another that they are not? I know they are both modifed grf care to shed some light?


they basically same thing , most 1295 sold is just 1293 as this is easier to make , and then sold as 1295


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> they basically same thing , most 1295 sold is just 1293 as this is easier to make , and then sold as 1295


Ahh I see 

Btw that book it a nice read with lots of usefull info!  no where near finished it though!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Ahh I see
> 
> Btw that book it a nice read with lots of usefull info!  no where near finished it though!


some stuff is pretty complex but it is really good.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok so ive decided iam going to run the peptides from the start of pct untill the start of my next cycle


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

What book is it?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> What book is it?


Think its called building the perfect beast


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Think its called building the perfect beast


ahh yeah good book.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Btw guys I was acctually gunna get a mini fridge and keep it under my bed for the peptides but ive been reading lots of reveiws saying that they are so noisy you cant sleep with it on? Anybody have this problem?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Great back session, got a notepad now so wrote everything down:

Back row machine:

12 x 66

10 x 79

7 x 134

Lat pulldowns:

12 x 45

10 x 59

6 x 79

Close grip row:

10 x 59

6 x 79

Single arm lat machine:

10 x 25

7 x 35

Db rows:

10 x 25

8 x 35

Reverse lat machine:

10 x 20

7 x 30

Deadlifts:

12 x 60

10 x 80

1 x 160 (didnt have straps so didnt go heavier)

Lower back curl:

12 x Bodyweight

10 x 10

11 x 20

Good sesh all in all... Took some videos unall so thinking of making a new youtube account and doing training video's/video logs/diet video's ect. What people's veiws on this?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> n:
> 
> Took some videos unall so thinking of making a new youtube account and doing training video's/video logs/diet video's ect. What people's veiws on this?


Go for it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Btw guys I was acctually gunna get a mini fridge and keep it under my bed for the peptides but ive been reading lots of reveiws saying that they are so noisy you cant sleep with it on? Anybody have this problem?


Yeah fooking racket! I'm used to it now though



JS72 said:


> Go for it!


x2


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Be good to see the vids mate, making sure putting in 100% intensity and see if any improvements to form or anything we could potentially help with, or even learn from you


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Be good to see the vids mate, making sure putting in 100% intensity and see if any improvements to form or anything we could potentially help with, or even learn from you


Ok mate ill do it within the next few days, i only have a few clips though and some are of warm up sets ect. Ill let you all know the account name as soon as its all set up and ready.

Got really bad back pumps in rugby trqining today to the point where I had to stop, dbol stops tomorrow though so hopefully they will ease up


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

yes def do a utube , promote yourself to the max


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok so ive just started uploading the video, its a first one so nothing special im afraid :L

Ill post the link to the video and the youtube channel up once its uploaded


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Look like a tiny little gimp in the video mind, probally because all of the views are from the back! 

any way here you go






and the youtube is http://www.youtube.com/NDBodybuilding


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Look like a tiny little gimp in the video mind, probally because all of the views are from the back!
> 
> any way here you go
> 
> ...


good work mate, i find the best way to really analyse your physique is from videos

good form on the exercises too!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

good video mate only briefly watched


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Look like a tiny little gimp in the video mind, probally because all of the views are from the back!
> 
> any way here you go
> 
> ...


MAN!

I wish I could of had a client like you when I was working in gyms. If I had of had people like you I would have stayed doing it, hell I would have been training you for free.

What I would want you too look at is your range of motion and rep speed. I know that they might not be working sets, but I'de want to see a very slow negative; a tense at the static phase and a slow-ish positive. Regarding the range of motion get a really good stretch on everything, right down on the pulldown and right back and into the body on cable rows.

Your looking very good mate, once you lock in what works and find what drugs work for you your gonna do great.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i think also sticking your chest out throughout would be better for allowing more of a contraction in the back also if that makes sense?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> i think also sticking your chest out throughout would be better for allowing more of a contraction in the back also if that makes sense?


x2


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> MAN!
> 
> I wish I could of had a client like you when I was working in gyms. If I had of had people like you I would have stayed doing it, hell I would have been training you for free.
> 
> ...


did you work as a personal trainer?

dont you think extending the negative beyond 2-3 seconds would limit the amount of weight that can be used and therefore limit the possibility of creating a progressive overload (important at his stage)

you would have been an awesome personal trainer though!!

if i was one i would have all my clients running blasts and cruises lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Great wee vid there mate! Nice work


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> did you work as a personal trainer?
> 
> dont you think extending the negative beyond 2-3 seconds would limit the amount of weight that can be used and therefore limit the possibility of creating a progressive overload (important at his stage)
> 
> ...


Yes I worked as a personal trainer but due to not getting the clients I wanted i.e aspiring bodybuilders I gave it up. I like it because its a chance to test what you believe to be true i.e blast and cruises, high steroid doses, hit training out on people who are willing to listen to you.

It does limit the weight you can use, but thats a good thing, over time you build it up just like you would however you lift, I would say a 3-5 second negative, no more than 5 seconds so nothing major. I think the negative being slow is more important than the weight used, because the weight is going to go up, so its just the same, but at first you will be weaker.

haha thanks I always thought I was good, best one I have ever met and I don't feel like a knob saying it because everyone I met was sh1t


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the usefull advice guys ^^


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

When I used to tell clients about negatives I would get them to imagine a spring coiling up...getting ready to release the power and spring up controlled throughput the positive


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> When I used to tell clients about negatives I would get them to imagine a spring coiling up...getting ready to release the power and spring up controlled throughput the positive


Yeah thats what dorian yates says aswell


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yeah thats what dorian yates says aswell


Thats the one part that I don't agree with. I prefer to have a 3-5 second positive aswell. But its just preference, I couldn't back it up with anything


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im itching for 3:30 tomorrow to come around, hamstrings and quads, cant wait!:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Weighed this morning before a drink/and food ect and was 13 stone 2, think its probally a good job cycle has finished now as ive stopped gaining :/:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Training partner just let me down again, have to do legs on my own, fml!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats no good! You need a dedicated partner.. I say fcuk this one off and get a more dedicated member, someone that shares your goals!

 Failing this.... does JPaycheck ive in wales? haha He seemed rather keen to train you


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah i wish JP lived in wales so he could haha  i know i defonatley need a new partner, only days the one comes on now is chest and arms days lmao! Bit hard to find a guy to train with up my gym though, as I like to be in control of what I train ect.

My legs are dust, ill post up what I did after a shower. had to lye down for 30 mins in my gym after the session as I had really bad back pumps though + was walking like i **** myself lmao!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yeah i wish JP lived in wales so he could haha  i know i defonatley need a new partner, only days the one comes on now is chest and arms days lmao! Bit hard to find a guy to train with up my gym though, as I like to be in control of what I train ect.
> 
> My legs are dust, ill post up what I did after a shower. had to lye down for 30 mins in my gym after the session as I had really bad back pumps though + was walking like i **** myself lmao!


Yeah training partners are sh1te!

I am like that aswell, like to train how I wanna train. Thats why when you watch the pro's they have some little gimp following them around and helping them with negatives and so on, if only we all did.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

@Dixxy watched your vids lookin rly good shape for 17.



JPaycheck said:


> Yeah training partners are sh1te!
> 
> I am like that aswell, like to train how I wanna train. Thats why when you watch the pro's they have some little gimp following them around and helping them with negatives and so on, if only we all did.


Agree with that big time lol, I train on my own most of the time, but sometimes when doing legs etc wish I had a decent training partner. It's not the fact that the training partners I have don't have that much of a clue, it's just the fact they don't shut the fcuk up, sometimes I think it's a social gathering.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> MAN!
> 
> I wish I could of had a client like you when I was working in gyms. If I had of had people like you I would have stayed doing it, hell I would have been training you for free.
> 
> ...


I see exacty where you are coming from with this... Alough im going into personal training and understand the bulk of it will be getting overweight middle aged women down to suitable sizes and toning old men PMSL it's the only thing I've got interest in, not toning old men but fitness/bodybuilding/aspects of the body, nutrition etc etc.

Have you maybe looked into strength conditioning or something? im sure theres routes you can take to advance onto the route your looking for. Bodybuilding sector is very small compared to the large scale pt'ing industry unfortunatly. You'd prob bide a lot better in America for example. The UK is pretty shyt when it comes to this. It's just overweight people looking for the easy way out by asking what fat burners from the local tan shop are the best for getting them toned without doing exercise pmsl.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> I see exacty where you are coming from with this... Alough im going into personal training and understand the bulk of it will be getting overweight middle aged women down to suitable sizes and toning old men PMSL it's the only thing I've got interest in, not toning old men but fitness/bodybuilding/aspects of the body, nutrition etc etc.
> 
> Have you maybe looked into strength conditioning or something? im sure theres routes you can take to advance onto the route your looking for. Bodybuilding sector is very small compared to the large scale pt'ing industry unfortunatly. You'd prob bide a lot better in America for example. The UK is pretty shyt when it comes to this. It's just overweight people looking for the easy way out by asking what fat burners from the local tan shop are the best for getting them toned without doing exercise pmsl.


I know the feeling mate, and funny thing is I made a fortune from selling fat burners, I'de just bulk buy from a site, and add a fiver or a tenner, then bulk buy another fat burner and so on.

You seem to really want to tone old men!?!?!  

Yes I am working on this. I am studying Sport now and will be going to uni for sport and exercise science and moving onto strength and conditioning, great minds think alike ey


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> @Dixxy watched your vids lookin rly good shape for 17.


Cheers mate, look **** in the vid though, all back veiws  :L ill get some more up when my training partner decides to come 

Been abit busy since coming back from the gym guy, had to walk to dog and stuff so still havent showered, gunna have one now then ill write my session down


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Legs today, did squats on the smith machine because i did t have a training partner, i can go heavier freeweight somehow?:L

Squats smith machine:

80 x 12

100 x 10

180 x 4

Seated hamstring curls:

32 x 12

45 x 10

66 x 10

Seated quad extentions:

86 x 10

100 x 10

Stack x 12

RDL's:

80 x 10

100 x 10

Leg press:

140 x 10

180 x 10

220 x 10

260 x 10

Switched things up a little today as having no training partner ****ed up my plans!:L still high intensity though, dead by the end.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Legs today, did squats on the smith machine because i did t have a training partner, i can go heavier freeweight somehow?:L
> 
> Squats smith machine:
> 
> ...


youre doing 180k on the squat at 17! im 22 and doing 210k...thats awsome

full squats?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> youre doing 180k on the squat at 17! im 22 and doing 210k...thats awsome
> 
> full squats?


Put a bench behind me and touch it and come back up mate  so technically no but still pretty deep :L


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Put a bench behind me and touch it and come back up mate  so technically no but still pretty deep :L


ah thought they were full squats...hence the heart attack ive just suffered!

most people (even decent competitive guys) your age wouldnt even be able to lift that off the bar/rack! very impressive mate

must have good wheels ey?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> ah thought they were full squats...hence the heart attack ive just suffered!
> 
> most people (even decent competitive guys) your age wouldnt even be able to lift that off the bar/rack! very impressive mate
> 
> must have good wheels ey?


Only been aloud to start doing legs about 3 months ago mate because i snapped my tib and fib last october :/ im still not suppost to be going stupidly heavy on them at the moment but i see no problem in it, just physio's being over protective + ive had no problems.

When its 100% ill start doing ass to the grass, but it hurts my knee doing it at the moment (they had to go straight through the tendon in my knee to get the metal rod and screws in my leg :L

I took a pic of legs after the sesh today ill put it up now, lightings not the best though :L they are much better than 3 months ago though


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry for the ****ty lighting, ill try and get the mother to take some of me doing some mandatorys outside tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Sorry for the ****ty lighting, ill try and get the mother to take some of me doing some mandatorys outside tomorrow


not bad at all, youre physique is coming along very very nicely and you are primed for some serious gains!

you'll def be ready to compete next year and do well imo


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> not bad at all, youre physique is coming along very very nicely and you are primed for some serious gains!
> 
> you'll def be ready to compete next year and do well imo


Thanks mate, if I feel im not ready ill just have another year of putting of size, that would probally be my best option in the long run anyway :L

Just a quick question mate with regard to diet, im gunna carry on eating around 4400 calories untill my pct, then drop calories to maintainence untill end of pct, when pct finishes up calories to around 3800 untill 6 weeks before next cycle, then drop back to maintainence to prime my body for the cycle and when cycle starts, up calories to around 4500. I know that sounds ver confusing but does that sound ok or would you change anything? Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

180kg squats....bloody hell that's quality mate. Keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Thanks mate, if I feel im not ready ill just have another year of putting of size, that would probally be my best option in the long run anyway :L
> 
> Just a quick question mate with regard to diet, im gunna carry on eating around 4400 calories untill my pct, then drop calories to maintainence untill end of pct, when pct finishes up calories to around 3800 untill 6 weeks before next cycle, then drop back to maintainence to prime my body for the cycle and when cycle starts, up calories to around 4500. I know that sounds ver confusing but does that sound ok or would you change anything? Cheers


that actually sounds like a very good plan! when dropping down to maintenance for the second time it would be a good time to lower carbs replace carb cals with fats to improve insulin sensitivity for the upcoming cycle and high cal diet. also being on a consistently high protein (1.5-2g per lb) diet for prolonged periods could also have a negative effect on insulin sensitivity, droppin down to 1g per lb and again replacing with fats would help even further and may help the body store aminos better instead of getting rid of excess as waste.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> 180kg squats....bloody hell that's quality mate. Keep it up!


Cheers mate, ill try xD


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> that actually sounds like a very good plan! when dropping down to maintenance for the second time it would be a good time to lower carbs replace carb cals with fats to improve insulin sensitivity for the upcoming cycle and high cal diet. also being on a consistently high protein (1.5-2g per lb) diet for prolonged periods could also have a negative effect on insulin sensitivity, droppin down to 1g per lb and again replacing with fats would help even further and may help the body store aminos better instead of getting rid of excess as waste.


Damn my bad i forgot about building insulin sensitivity whilst priming the body before a cycle!:L thanks for the advice mate, and the advice on to much protein over a prolonged period reducing insulin sensitivity i didnt know that


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Those legs are gaining like crazy mate! such a massive improvement!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Those legs are gaining like crazy mate! such a massive improvement!


Cheers bud, i want them to be like flex lewis's though, and I wont be satisfied untill they are haha!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Well.. keep going mate and you could be on stage with him in a few years!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Well.. keep going mate and you could be on stage with him in a few years!


Doubt I have the genetics to make it that far  but that the dream !  I think i have the willpower and determination, and am willing to do whatever it would take to get there 

Might have to move to where jpaycheck lives in a few years so he can be my yoda and take me as far as i can go  haha


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Doubt I have the genetics to make it that far  but that the dream !  I think i have the willpower and determination, and am willing to do whatever it would take to get there
> 
> Might have to move to where jpaycheck lives in a few years so he can be my yoda and take me as far as i can go  haha


They haven't built a spaceship that can travel the distance to Planet JPaycheck yet!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Doubt I have the genetics to make it that far  but that the dream !  I think i have the willpower and determination, and am willing to do whatever it would take to get there
> 
> Might have to move to where jpaycheck lives in a few years so he can be my yoda and take me as far as i can go  haha


haha I think you can go as far as you think you can. No reason your couldn't be the next flex lewis.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't doubt anything mate potential is endless with anyone


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha jp from another plannet 

The plans to go as far as I can, fingers crossed ayy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

ok we were talking about this on another thread - genetics

this is what i mean by genetics

zack khan age 15 before he even started training seriously for bodybuilding , only boxing as he admitted himself

http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?t=41461

zack khan age 20

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=127198613

flex lewis age 19

http://www.musclemecca.com/showthread.php/195405-James-quot-flex-quot-Lewis-at-age-19

vic richards age 16 and onwards






and this is what diixxy is referring to when hes talking about flex lewis. i was talking with my specialist pec surgeon today at the royal national ortho hospital and we were rtalking about androgen receptors, and the message to take home was that every human is born with a different no. of androgen receptors - more a.r's more room for growth - more muscle fibres same thing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> ok we were talking about this on another thread - genetics
> 
> this is what i mean by genetics
> 
> ...


Theyre all on steroids though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

now this doesnt go to say you can use genetics as an excuse because you can get to a big weight shredded, everyone can do that but at that weight someone like flex will hold much more muscle than the next guy. not everyone will be able to build 23' arms - people use synthol to enhance already big parts further not solely rely on them to put on size.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Theyre all on steroids though.


zack khan at age 15? before he started training for bb?

theres people on here that we all know take more than they claim and flex at 19 looks better than them prob taking similar amounts


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

All off them have crazy genetics! But i bet they where all only crazy amount of gear for ages :L apparently flex was on steroids from age 17 and as soon as he hit 18 was jabbing 2g of test a week... Bet none of them ever came off lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> zack khan at age 15? before he started training for bb?
> 
> theres people on here that we all know take more than they claim and flex at 19 looks better than them prob taking similar amounts


Yeah like I said before he might react better to gear but a higher dose for someone else would sort this out.

He was involved in boxing and this is a while ago so I wouldn't be surprised if he was on something. And no-one can verify if he wasnt into bodybuilding, it might just be his excuse.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> All off them have crazy genetics! But i bet they where all only crazy amount of gear for ages :L apparently flex was on steroids from age 17 and as soon as he hit 18 was jabbing 2g of test a week... Bet none of them ever came off lol


Exactly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

me and a friend weigh roughly the same and have roughly similar bf and im 1" taller than him yet i look bigger even though hes taken a little more aas than me. not everyone is blessed with a larger amount of a.r's and muscle fibres to take advantage of all that gear no matter how much gear you use - gh for hyperplasia igf for more cells... people born with that advantage will always go further (provided all the necessary aas training diet ofcourse) even if you take the same or more amount of drugs


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Khan's physique baffles me, he could compete in lower weight classes with that sort of shape at 15! its mental


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> All off them have crazy genetics! But i bet they where all only crazy amount of gear for ages :L apparently flex was on steroids from age 17 and as soon as he hit 18 was jabbing 2g of test a week... Bet none of them ever came off lol


if flex's training partner (hypothetical) tookl the same gear same diet same training he wouldnt be on his level because flex is gentically superior to most


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> me and a friend weigh roughly the same and have roughly similar bf and im 1" taller than him yet i look bigger even though hes taken a little more aas than me. not everyone is blessed with a larger amount of a.r's and muscle fibres to take advantage of all that gear no matter how much gear you use - gh for hyperplasia igf for more cells... people born with that advantage will always go further (provided all the necessary aas training diet ofcourse) even if you take the same or more amount of drugs


Heard this but never seen it happen. Again I think its easy to hidden in the logic. The basic thing is, take drugs, eat over maintenance, and you HAVE to gain muscle, its IMPOSSIBLE not too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> if flex's training partner (hypothetical) tookl the same gear same diet same training he wouldnt be on his level because flex is gentically superior to most


More drugs would sort it, or a different combination.

Were just going in circles mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> if flex's training partner (hypothetical) tookl the same gear same diet same training he wouldnt be on his level because flex is gentically superior to most


Yuup i belive in superior genetics unall mate, ****es me off though lol, if there was a god we would all be equal (a) << (just a joke no harm intended to any religious folk)


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah like I said before he might react better to gear but a higher dose for someone else would sort this out.
> 
> He was involved in boxing and this is a while ago so I wouldn't be surprised if he was on something. And no-one can verify if he wasnt into bodybuilding, it might just be his excuse.


its like i said the high amounts of gear would count for nothing if you dont have the tools to take advantage of them. every single bit of info and basic science ive come across highlights this - and from medical experts one of whom i talked to today.

its a fact of life - when all said and done we are all seperated by our genetic make up. imo determination and passion is the most important tool thats why i think diixxy will go far and i like to think i can too but you cant hide or mask the basic facts of genes


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Heard this but never seen it happen. Again I think its easy to hidden in the logic. The basic thing is, take drugs, eat over maintenance, and you HAVE to gain muscle, its IMPOSSIBLE not too.


ofcourse you'll gain muscle!! im not denying that

but flex would gain more muscle than the next guy

- more androgen receptors to take advantage of freaky doses - the other guy taking the same or higher doses would have his body reject some or most of it and simply not respond in gains but in sides

- more muscle fibres to start with!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Yuup i belive in superior genetics unall mate, ****es me off though lol, if there was a god we would all be equal (a) << (just a joke no harm intended to any religious folk)


you think like me. if everyone was equal we would really see who wanted it most


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> you think like me. if everyone was equal we would really see who wanted it most


Exactly, then imo Kai Greene would be untouchable  that guy has heart and determination in bucket loads!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Exactly, then imo Kai Greene would be untouchable  that guy has heart and determination in bucket loads!


kai is luck enough to be a genetic monster! bu he deserves every bit of success he gets.

when he was 12 y/o his teacher told him to quit school if he had to and take up bb or modelling thats how impressive his physique was at that age

jpay you cant tell me a 12 y/o living in an orphanage was on steroids!

i'll dig out some pics of kai age 14 or 15 winning his first few contests

the guy breathes bodybuilding and fck knows how he got from where he was to where he is

pure passion and dedication


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you guys seen the photo of jay cutler before he started BB? he didnt really look like a genetic freak and he's Mr O now!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Here you go

http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/attachments/bodybuilding-discussion/5449-being-ifbb-pro-average-genetics-cutler.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

its when they start training and eating how well they respond, even better on aas.

check out ronnie in the 10th grade (what is that year 10? lol)

http://i38.tinypic.com/2gud3jt.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

lee priest 13

http://i34.tinypic.com/swg2m9.jpg

at 21 wtf!






lee priest and his mum when was 17! awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

vic richards age 17

http://i38.tinypic.com/335d3wo.jpg


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> lee priest 13
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/swg2m9.jpg
> 
> ...


Thats acctually scary how he could look like that at a young age!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Honestly now ricky do you think all of these guys blast and cruise from a young age?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Honestly now ricky do you think all of these guys blast and cruise from a young age?


vic richards no - the guy has been a freak since he was 10 according to his mum

ronnie coleman no because he had no plans for bodybuilding until later on

lee priest - according to him he only uses deca and primo for cutting and dislikes test because he thinks his own body produces enough!

imo maybe

but the question is even if they did (imo flex lewis did) will you or someone else make the same gains as them?

if flex lewis did 2g test and i did 2g test i think the outcomes would be different and i grow very well from test!!

saturating receptors (although never scientifically proven) is a well known risk of blasting and cruising. these guys have clever ways of avoiding this by taking some time off but using gh high doses or other meds to maintain size.

i think blasting and cruising is a good option for you to take but not yet because you'll run into a brick wall at some point and gains will slow big time - at this point you will have to come off to let receptors become active again and you run the risk of losing what you gained when doing this unless you're going to run gh and other meds (gh would need to be run some time before you stop cycling and continued)

you could burnout at a young age. then comes the point of androgen receptors again - you may be forced to rely on heavy doses that your body wont accept as well as someone like flex and you'll gain less and less from lesser doses.

imo bb at the top is really about having the genetics to have your body accept high doses of gear and not everyone can do that thats why not everyone can compete at the top level.

you may be able to, only time will tell.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> vic richards no - the guy has been a freak since he was 10 according to his mum
> 
> ronnie coleman no because he had no plans for bodybuilding until later on
> 
> ...


Thanks mate very helpfull post, have learned alot from you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Thanks mate very helpfull post, have learned alot from you!


i met dorian at a nabba show last year and he saw i was passionate about bodybuilding and we talked about aas and some his doses (hard to believe - max 1.5g test lol) but i didnt ask more out of repect

but if you do your reading and research and talk to guys at the top end and they see that youre passionate about competing im sure they'll be honest with you about how they do things and what it takes.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i met dorian at a nabba show last year and he saw i was passionate about bodybuilding and we talked about aas and some his doses (hard to believe - max 1.5g test lol) but i didnt ask more out of repect
> 
> but if you do your reading and research and talk to guys at the top end and they see that youre passionate about competing im sure they'll be honest with you about how they do things and what it takes.


Its crazy how some of them will come right out any say it and some swear theyve never been anywhere near gear lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i met dorian at a nabba show last year and he saw i was passionate about bodybuilding and we talked about aas and some his doses (hard to believe - max 1.5g test lol)


Very hard to believe, almost like its total balls! 

Man alive you post alot of vidoes ricky, replying to your posts take a good hour due to having to watch the videos, and because I love videos I can't help but have to watch them!

You keep mentioned stuff like, he wasn't into bodybuilding or his teacher said he should quit or stuff like that. All things like that just can't be proven and no-one will ever know if thats true. Alot of people arn't dumb and they need excuses as to why theyre so big. I will always say that high doses negate the need for 'genetics'.

I'll try and put my thoughts into an analogy.

Steroids are like water, your body is the cup. You can fill the cup a certain amount, then the cup gets bigger, allowing you to fill it more, it gets bigger again and you need to fill it more, this carries on.

Ofcourse thats a very simple one and doesn't count for other drugs including gh and sarms and so on.

Like I said before for a natural athlete its all relevent and makes the difference, for a non natural athlete it makes no difference, it may at first, but in the long run its scientifically inpossible for muscle gain not to occur.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> lee priest 13
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/swg2m9.jpg
> 
> ...


Anyone else notice the length of Lee Priests Mums neck!!!???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Anyone else notice the length of Lee Priests Mums neck!!!???


That made me feel sick, it really did, how gross was that!?!?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Anyone else notice the length of Lee Priests Mums neck!!!???


Lol!:L


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

She reminds me of gail from corrie... don't know why


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> She reminds me of gail from corrie... don't know why


yeah she hides her neck with turtle necks which is ironic


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> She reminds me of gail from corrie... don't know why


I hate gail with a passion lmao


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I hate gail with a passion lmao


Yep she's just one of those people. Neck like a fcuking giraffe


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Yep she's just one of those people. Neck like a fcuking giraffe


Yup defonately :L

Ok guys its shoulders today, ill try and get some videos and mandatorys when I get home


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Hi guys, i thought ide start this to track my progress on my road to becoming a bodybuilder. I have just finished cutting and Here are my current stats on 13th june:
> 
> Weight - 11 stone 10lbs
> 
> ...


cracking natural shape bud.

you could easily be competing next year after a good bulking and cut cycle. plenty there to build on!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

soob the dug said:


> cracking natural shape bud.
> 
> you could easily be competing next year after a good bulking and cut cycle. plenty there to build on!


Cheers mate... If not ill just have another year of putting on size and bring it hard to the stage then !


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a quick question guys, in my current post workout shake im having oats and whey, would it be better if I got an acctuall post workout carb like waxy maize? Ive noticed alot of them are like 100% sugar though :S?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just a quick question guys, in my current post workout shake im having oats and whey, would it be better if I got an acctuall post workout carb like waxy maize? Ive noticed alot of them are like 100% sugar though :S?


JPays answer is that tis up too you, I'm more of a total macro intake for the day kinda guy as apposed to when you take them.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

diixxy said:


> Just a quick question guys, in my current post workout shake im having oats and whey, would it be better if I got an acctuall post workout carb like waxy maize? Ive noticed alot of them are like 100% sugar though :S?


Personally I take build and recover by extreme has a nice blend and just add an extra protein scoop, but Ive done this for fkn ages. Reason being is it's a blend of fast & slow carb so sort of get the best of both.

I think with oats they are slow digesting so imo you would no doubt be better with something that will get into the blood stream a little quicker creating protein synth no? Usually why people take dextrose + whey but I personally don't due to pure sugar wrecking havoc on my stomach lol.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Personally I take build and recover by extreme has a nice blend and just add an extra protein scoop, but Ive done this for fkn ages. Reason being is it's a blend of fast & slow carb so sort of get the best of both.
> 
> I think with oats they are slow digesting so imo you would no doubt be better with something that will get into the blood stream a little quicker creating protein synth no? Usually why people take dextrose + whey but I personally don't due to pure sugar wrecking havoc on my stomach lol.


yeah that was my reason for not wanting dextrose aswell, Waizy maizse is 100% starch though, also fast release carbs, know of any others that arent sugar?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Very hard to believe, almost like its total balls!
> 
> Man alive you post alot of vidoes ricky, replying to your posts take a good hour due to having to watch the videos, and because I love videos I can't help but have to watch them!
> 
> ...


sorry about the videos! im the same about having to watch videos posted - i feel obliged to!

you're right about athletes and their "bio's" that could all just as well be total nonsense but im just highlighting what they have put out there and to believe it is a matter of opinion. if a mod on this forum mentions their aas use and experiences people are quick to believe them and side with them which i find hypocritical - i think this is where you and me share the same views. boards and forums have a responsibility to keep users and more so newbies safe and provide sensible info for them to follow, people who can think independently will know better and research for themselves.

i agree, in theory the more you take, the more you eat the harder you train the more you grow - thats true

but its not as black and white as that imo.

the more muscle you grow the more androgen receptors you'll have to take advantage of more gear that is the key

but people who have the genetic advantage of being born with a significantly higher amount of androgen receptors and more muscle fibres/cells can take the same gear and follow the same protocols as someone born with significantly less receptors and will always gain more and hold more muscle at certain weights. thats pre determined by genetics nothing we can do about that.

if it was as simple as he who takes the most gear eats the most and trains the most will grow the most then we would have a very large population of pro bb's.

even androgen receptor increase from an increase in muscle growth is at different rates in accordance with our genetic make ups.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> if a mod on this forum mentions their aas use and experiences people are quick to believe them and side with them which i find hypocritical - i think this is where you and me share the same views.


MAN ALIVE i'm glad to hear you say this, I really really am! I'm so sick of, 'Ohhhh I only take 500mg of test e each week blah blah blah', thn people jumping in 28 seconds after they have posted saying ''YEAH you don't need super high doses to grow, its about how you use blah blah blah whinge whinge whinge i'm a cock', all that stuff.



ricky23 said:


> boards and forums have a responsibility to keep users and more so newbies safe and provide sensible info for them to follow, people who can think independently will know better and research for themselves.


I agree. Which is why I always ask people not to quote my cycles and then delete the post before people see it. I would not advise others to do this, which is why I am worried about my BBC Radio 1 Extra interview I did where I mentioned using 'up to 4g of a cocktail of steroids each week'!!! DAMN! I shouldn't have said that.



ricky23 said:


> i agree, in theory the more you take, the more you eat the harder you train the more you grow - thats true
> 
> but its not as black and white as that imo.
> 
> ...


Yes we are actually both agreeing, I've just realised. I am in no way saying that genetics don't exist, I'm just saying they don't count for as much as people are saying. When I say 'means fcuk all', I don't mean it literally, It's just how I write. However it is still the case that you have to grow, otherwise the laws of nature wouldn't be accurate. But yes you are right in that people will store and hold muscle much easier. Its difficult for people to hold crazy amount of muscle, which is why they can't diet down and compete. But people can pretty huge.

I hope all this quoting works.

edit: quotes didnt work


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

diixxy said:


> yeah that was my reason for not wanting dextrose aswell, Waizy maizse is 100% starch though, also fast release carbs, know of any others that arent sugar?


waxy maze starch is the fastest acting out of all the sugars (but not by much!)

technically you dont need any pwo carbs - for insulin spike over 40g whey is enough to cause an insulin spike

people think the more carbs the bigger the insulin pike the more aminos rushed into muscles but doesnt work like that to an extent

for glycogen replenishment - the speed of glycogen replenishment isn't that important and its very doubtful your glycogen will be severely depleted after an hour workout if you had enough carbs beforehand

but imo if youre gonna have carbs then pwo is prob the best time as you are ver insulin sensitive at this point (why not have them at this point as opposed to other times when your body may be susceptible to storing them as fat) i have a banana or lucozade.

but genreally i agree with jpay in that aslong as you meet your macros and cals not much of a difference tbh


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> MAN ALIVE i'm glad to hear you say this, I really really am! I'm so sick of, 'Ohhhh I only take 500mg of test e each week blah blah blah', thn people jumping in 28 seconds after they have posted saying ''YEAH you don't need super high doses to grow, its about how you use blah blah blah whinge whinge whinge i'm a cock', all that stuff.
> 
> I agree. Which is why I always ask people not to quote my cycles and then delete the post before people see it. I would not advise others to do this, which is why I am worried about my BBC Radio 1 Extra interview I did where I mentioned using 'up to 4g of a cocktail of steroids each week'!!! DAMN! I shouldn't have said that.
> 
> ...


agree with everything you said.

especially the first post lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

JPay whens your interview on BBC 1 Extra? I hope for your sake they don't paint UK-M in a bad light for your comment on 4g cocktail of steroids! or there will be alot of bad love coming you way :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> JPay whens your interview on BBC 1 Extra? I hope for your sake they don't paint UK-M in a bad light for your comment on 4g cocktail of steroids! or there will be alot of bad love coming you way :lol:


yeah no way im missing that!

how the hell did that come about?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> JPay whens your interview on BBC 1 Extra? I hope for your sake they don't paint UK-M in a bad light for your comment on 4g cocktail of steroids! or there will be alot of bad love coming you way :lol:


Aww mate, I said alot of things that I shouldn't have said.

I had a friend of mine die due to steroid use. I mentioned that. I mentioned high dose steroids for a short cycle followed by insulin and fat burners.

I mentioned health problems.

I mental the mental toll

I'm a bad boy! The other people she interviewed were interviewed for 20 minutes I spoke for 2 and a half hours!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> yeah no way im missing that!
> 
> how the hell did that come about?!


A friend of mine was asked to do it and he said she should interview me so she rang me up and came to my house for an interview. She offered to do it in the Studio and I was like 'yeeaahh thats not gonna happen!'

It will be airing in September, not sure of the date yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Aww mate, I said alot of things that I shouldn't have said.
> 
> I had a friend of mine die due to steroid use. I mentioned that. I mentioned high dose steroids for a short cycle followed by insulin and fat burners.
> 
> ...


LMAO :lol:

only you!

na you mentioned the 4 week on 4 week off - i thought that was our thing?! lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> LMAO :lol:
> 
> only you!
> 
> na you mentioned the 4 week on 4 week off - i thought that was our thing?! lol


Yeah I know! She asked me how I cycled, and I was just off ranting and came out with it!

Its only an hour programme so I am hoping to god she doesn't play it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah I know! She asked me how I cycled, and I was just off ranting and came out with it!
> 
> Its only an hour programme so I am hoping to god she doesn't play it!


ah you've given her gold dust!

...was she a looker?! lol

damn these sexy female reporters - they have us right where they want us!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jp if you dont mind me asking how did your friend die due to steroid use?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

She was a looker yes, I wanted it bad! Maybe I was trying to impress her :laugh:



diixxy said:


> Jp if you dont mind me asking how did your friend die due to steroid use?


Well to put alot of stuff into a few sentences.

Got obsessed with bodybuilding

Never came off steroids

Kept increasing dosages

Was always so angry

Ate trays of flapjacks and bunches of banana in the gym

Kept getting banned from gym

Started taaking speed before workouts

Using painkillers for the pain of everything

Heart attack


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well to put alot of stuff into a few sentences.
> 
> Got obsessed with bodybuilding
> 
> ...


O christ thats not good!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Aww mate, I said alot of things that I shouldn't have said.
> 
> I had a friend of mine die due to steroid use. I mentioned that. I mentioned high dose steroids for a short cycle followed by insulin and fat burners.
> 
> ...


Oh dear JPay haha! Did you promote the possitive side of using steroids also? Did you explain the use of ancillary drugs to prevent estro sides etc? As this is one of the points that really ****es me off, people saying if you take steroids you WILL grow boobs, you WILL get high water retention, Your bp WILL cause you to have a stroke before exploding from pressure buildup ...

You never hear the side saying well if you take adex at .5 eod/ e3d etc..

Will watch out for the interviews mate, sure someone will post up a link when there aired anyway


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Oh dear JPay haha! Did you promote the possitive side of using steroids also? Did you explain the use of ancillary drugs to prevent estro sides etc? As this is one of the points that really ****es me off, people saying if you take steroids you WILL grow boobs, you WILL get high water retention, Your bp WILL cause you to have a stroke before exploding from pressure buildup ...
> 
> You never hear the side saying well if you take adex at .5 eod/ e3d etc..
> 
> Will watch out for the interviews mate, sure someone will post up a link when there aired anyway


Yes I was very very fair. I saw both sides.

However we did a couple of takes on some other stuff and she told me that it will be heavily edited so not to worry!

Thats bad!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> She was a looker yes, I wanted it bad! Maybe I was trying to impress her :laugh:
> 
> Well to put alot of stuff into a few sentences.
> 
> ...


Tbh I've got mates who are 100 times worse then that and how they haven't had any problems is beyond me...

I've got one whos 19 and takes 400mg or round-about of oxy per day just takes them randomly like smarties... goes out drinking heavily at the weekend.

He also injected 10ml of test-e in the course of 9 days, just doing it every day in random spots including the forearm? :S.

Then put another 5ml in on one day I was like wtf! has ran no pct or ancillerys as doesn't know what that is. Used to have a bag of dbol and would grab a handful of them wash it down with a stella and snort some coke before a night out.

This is all truth... oh and only started the gym a month ago and just does chest + biceps 5x a week :L. To be fair up to 15.5-16 stone but bloated to fk.

Pretty dangerous game but you find it's always the cnuts that get away with murder. If I was to do that i'd be in a casket by next week pmsl.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh I've got mates who are 100 times worse then that and how they haven't had any problems is beyond me...
> 
> I've got one whos 19 and takes 400mg or round-about of oxy per day just takes them randomly like smarties... goes out drinking heavily at the weekend.
> 
> ...


That is unbelivable!!!WTF! Bet there are many many people out there doing the same aswell!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh I've got mates who are 100 times worse then that and how they haven't had any problems is beyond me...
> 
> I've got one whos 19 and takes 400mg or round-about of oxy per day just takes them randomly like smarties... goes out drinking heavily at the weekend.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know that mate.

TBH i'de rather not even discuss what he got up too, but the mental affect is the only thing I will ever hold against steroids.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

varn01 said:


> That is unbelivable!!!WTF! Bet there are many many people out there doing the same aswell!


Yeah actually this year alone for some reason there seems to be a huge influx of people my age and younger doing gear but most of them are chavs or just general numptys who have never been to the gym etc and life comprises of going out getting hammered and mcdonalds etc lol. Crazy! People don't want to put the effort in so they just take gear.

But same can be said for fat girls, I know tons who literally drink every weekend and eat sh1t yet moan they are fat and then think that if they take fat burners but keep the same lifestyle they will get a toned body pmsl alternativly they will go on one of those stupid 500 cal a day diets etc.

I tell you if one thing I can say it is that the UK is full of a bunch of lazy fcuks.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah I know that mate.
> 
> TBH i'de rather not even discuss what he got up too, but the mental affect is the only thing I will ever hold against steroids.


It's the mental affect that causes the issue in the first place imo. Tbh im quite obsessed with bodybuilding, I spend most of my time either eating, gym or looking in the mirror pmsl. Then you get depressed thinking sh1t im getting smaller time to get another meal in or sh1t getting fat time for cardio... it's a crazy life cycle either way.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Good session today, got a few clips, ill put them up later, + I left my notepad in the car and cant be bothered to get it yet so it will have to wait to write the session down :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Uploading the video to youtube now, ill post a link up when its done  ill write my session down tomorrow as my notepad is still in the car :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

****ty camera angels and stuff but its hard when the gym is packed and theres a load of equiptment ! 






be kind and play nice  xD


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> ****ty camera angels and stuff but its hard when the gym is packed and theres a load of equiptment !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly awesome mate.

Absolutly perfect tecnique on lateral raises, beautiful.

Looking wicked as always.

ALWAYS BELIEVE!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good work mate!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers guys, the quality seems to have dropped a little whilst going on to youtube, i look alot better on the original movie file's imo :L


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

my only criticism... the song choice, i mean c'mon!

but the rest freakin excellent

looking very well for 17 making excellent progress. no doubt you're def going the right way and who knows people maybe saying in the future

"hey thats diixxy at 17" like we were saying about lee priest and flex!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> my only criticism... the song choice, i mean c'mon!
> 
> but the rest freakin excellent
> 
> ...


I thought, i put a rap song on the last one so ide throw some variety in! 

Cheers though mate.

Haha that would be crazy, im not thinking realisticly anymore, im just gunna push as far as I can go, whether it be coming last in a local show or making it to the olymlia one day, atleast ill know I tried my best and did everything possible to make it to where ill be! You obly live once, why put a cap on what you can achive untill you know it!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

good work in your vid mate keep it up


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> good work in your vid mate keep it up


Cheers mate will do


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm lovin these vids mate.. the camera man is NO ametuer!

Yeah as Jp said the thing that really stands out for me is your good form


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Read this entire thread over last couple days. Another great thread on UK-Muscle where i've learnt something. Dixxy your gonna be a beast son keep it up!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> I'm lovin these vids mate.. the camera man is NO ametuer!
> 
> Yeah as Jp said the thing that really stands out for me is your good form


Cheers mate, lmao he's ****!:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Afghan said:


> Read this entire thread over last couple days. Another great thread on UK-Muscle where i've learnt something. Dixxy your gonna be a beast son keep it up!


Cheers mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

great workout, good form. Keep going, and dont let any setbacks you might encounter put you off. You've got a good base for greatness.

God, at 17 I looked like knotted string.

Cheers

D


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

diixxy said:


> ****ty camera angels and stuff but its hard when the gym is packed and theres a load of equiptment !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance you can embed this into a post mate?

I wanna see the dixxy at work


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

there you go mate


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Good work mate.

At 17 you look amazing. No ****. Who am I kidding.. I'd tap that.

At 17 I weighed a pathetic 57kg. You must be in the best shape of your group of friends and smashing everyones pasty?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> At 17 you look amazing. No ****. Who am I kidding.. I'd tap that.
> 
> At 17 I weighed a pathetic 57kg. You must be in the best shape of your group of friends and smashing everyones pasty?


Lmao!:L ideo say out of the group of people who I bother with there's three or four of us in decent shape, the other three play regional rugby so there life is rugby training, strength and condidtioning, and belive it or not the team the play for acctually supply HGH for free for them!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Lmao!:L ideo say out of the group of people who I bother with there's three or four of us in decent shape, the other three play regional rugby so there life is rugby training, strength and condidtioning, and belive it or not the team the play for acctually supply HGH for free for them!


WHAT TEAM IS THIS!?!?

I play rugby at uni and all we get free is Powerade!

Funny thing is, I'm not big in the slightest compared to guys on here, or even at any gym, but am probably in the best shape out of my group of friends. This is just because they are all just boozing messes half the year. Admittedly at uni I indulge a bit too much in the snakebite but now I have seen a new light as it were to weight lifting/bodybuilding/training in general, I think this will now be second priority (after uni work of course! or not).


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> WHAT TEAM IS THIS!?!?
> 
> I play rugby at uni and all we get free is Powerade!
> 
> Funny thing is, I'm not big in the slightest compared to guys on here, or even at any gym, but am probably in the best shape out of my group of friends. This is just because they are all just boozing messes half the year. Admittedly at uni I indulge a bit too much in the snakebite but now I have seen a new light as it were to weight lifting/bodybuilding/training in general, I think this will now be second priority (after uni work of course! or not).


Newport gwent dragons u18's & academy :L lucky fuc*s !:L


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

A few friends of mine who play for the local rugby team, all pretty much have AAS pushed onto them by the coaches etc.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah just a **** local team then... :thumbdown:

I have always wondered if the prem players use. Then again I think it would hinder their cardio capacity.

I'm ****ting myself over my efforts in pre-season this year as I'll still be on cycle for half of it.

Off topic but you buying either rugby game out this year?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Ah just a **** local team then... :thumbdown:
> 
> I have always wondered if the prem players use. Then again I think it would hinder their cardio capacity.
> 
> ...


Theh are one of the four big teams in wales :L

Yeahh mate they do, you just have to look at guys like sean o brien and pocock to see it :L

Yeah defonately, one of the bright sides of bodybuilding is whenever im not cooking, preping food or training, resting is your friend, so im guessing ill be living on my xbox a while


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

reading your joural makes me sad and realise how much ive been failing latley haha


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Theh are one of the four big teams in wales :L
> 
> Yeahh mate they do, you just have to look at guys like sean o brien and pocock to see it :L
> 
> Yeah defonately, one of the bright sides of bodybuilding is whenever im not cooking, preping food or training, resting is your friend, so im guessing ill be living on my xbox a while


Was a bit of sarcasm about them being a **** local side 

Ok Pocock yes! He is a beast.

Have you decided on RWC 2011 or Rugby Challenge? The trailers and gameplay videos show that RWC 2011 is just Rugby 08 updated for HD. Same tackles, same movements, same try scoring action.

Rugby Challenge is completely new and made for HD. Not updates. Ok it won't have a licensed England team but it has licensed NZ and Australia. Has licensed Super 15, ITM and Currie cup, Aviva prem, Top 14 and the newly (awful) named Rabo Direct Pro12 plus the RWC.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Was a bit of sarcasm about them being a **** local side
> 
> Ok Pocock yes! He is a beast.
> 
> ...


Aha im not good at picking up sarcasm via text 

Havent made my mind up yet mate, just gunna get whatever my friends get


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Aha im not good at picking up sarcasm via text
> 
> Havent made my mind up yet mate, just gunna get whatever my friends get


Best choice. I will get both though  Want Rugby Challenge more but don't want to wait until October/November so next month I'll be on it!

I bet in three months we'll see you start a thread..

"Help me shift my two stone of fat since I got rugby on Xbox".


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Really good work Dixxy - well done mate. The pictures at the beginning of your journal... which are on AAS and which arent? Out of interest.

Good work.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Really good work Dixxy - well done mate. The pictures at the beginning of your journal... which are on AAS and which arent? Out of interest.
> 
> Good work.


First one is just before cycle, middle one is about half way, last on is coming to the end :L


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Think i might do a Test E cycle in September for 10 weeks, was going to do Dbol only for first cycle but reading a few threads it seems Test E isnt a bad choice for a first timer.

How a bout this for a cheat meal 1500 Cal!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Afghan said:


> Think i might do a Test E cycle in September for 10 weeks, was going to do Dbol only for first cycle but reading a few threads it seems Test E isnt a bad choice for a first timer.
> 
> How a bout this for a cheat meal 1500 Cal!!


I had a 2000cal cheat meal last week.

:drool:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> At 17 you look amazing. No ****. Who am I kidding.. I'd tap that.
> 
> At 17 I weighed a pathetic 57kg. You must be in the best shape of your group of friends and *smashing everyones pasty?*


That tickled me haha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Afghan said:


> Think i might do a Test E cycle in September for 10 weeks, was going to do Dbol only for first cycle but reading a few threads it seems Test E isnt a bad choice for a first timer.
> 
> How a bout this for a cheat meal 1500 Cal!!


Yeahh test E is is a good first cycle choice 

Might have a cheat meal tonight hmmmm


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got in from arms ill post my sesh up in a min


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Man you should of caught the arm pump on video! haha!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Man you should of caught the arm pump on video! haha!


I got a few vids but they where like my first exersizes and I wasnt pumped :/ lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha fair enough mate.. I take it the intensity was too high to film an individual set


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> haha fair enough mate.. I take it the intensity was too high to film an individual set


Ill still post the vids up i took even though im not pumped lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cudnt not get it, my idols on the cover!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


>


Did you say it was ok for them to use your picture?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Did you say it was ok for them to use your picture?


Haha I can dream  xD


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

today's arms sesh, stupidly recorded at the start, should have pumped up first  hah.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> today's arms sesh, stupidly recorded at the start, should have pumped up first  hah.


Some good veinage there.

You have the roided up rounded shoulders


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Some good veinage there.
> 
> You have the roided up rounded shoulders


Haha^^

I hate how small my arma look on the video though doing db curls because my arms are constantly facing forward, not to the side!:/ :L


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

looking good diixxy, must be damn impressive when fully pumped!

theres no better feeling when your arms are full of blood and glycogen and veins are about to pop out of your skin!

looking well!

again not sure of about the music lol

but its getting better lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> looking good diixxy, must be damn impressive when fully pumped!
> 
> theres no better feeling when your arms are full of blood and glycogen and veins are about to pop out of your skin!
> 
> ...


I love the feeling! Arnie describes it best in pumping iron 

Any suggestions for music?:L


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I love the feeling! Arnie describes it best in pumping iron
> 
> Any suggestions for music?:L


yeah arnie has a true way with words! im impressed with your development man, how many cals you getting in?

what other exercises you do for arms?

man i love musics - i'll def give some suggestions lol

this aint a bad song


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> yeah arnie has a true way with words! im impressed with your development man, how many cals you getting in?
> 
> what other exercises you do for arms?
> 
> ...


4500 at the moment 

Good point ill write down yesterdays workout and todays now 

Ill have a listen now aswell


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

heavy tune!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

alright enough of the chav sh.it, what you need is this:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

this is a tune! especially in thee ol' headphones when training

(hes got a good physique too)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> alright enough of the chav sh.it, what you need is this:


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

cmon jpay you didnt like the 3 doors down tune?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> cmon jpay you didnt like the 3 doors down tune?


I like "2 doors down" by Dolly Parton, I'm a huge fan.

I love country, I don't do dance, or pop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:



> I like "2 doors down" by Dolly Parton, I'm a huge fan.
> 
> I love country, I don't do dance, or pop.


i have a feeling youre quite abit older than me lol

na i love motown too, i like all sorts (not the sweets.....)


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yesterdays workout shoulders:

Db shoulder press:

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 10

Failure x 30kg - 7

Db Side laterals

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

17.5kg x failure - 7

Barbell front shrugs:

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

Failure x 120kg - 8

Shoulder press machine

68kg x 10

Failure x rack - 6

Db Front raise

12.5kg x 10

Failure x 15kg - 7

Barbell behind back shrugs:

80kg x 10

Failire x 100kg - 7

Reverse pec dec

50kg x 10

Failure x 60kg - 7

Machine side laterals

54kg x 10

Failure x 64kg - 8

Rope face pulls

25kg x 10

Failure x 32kg x 10

Side shrug machine

160kg x 10

Failure x 180kg - 9


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

now this is the one diixxy...not even jpay can hate this!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i have a feeling youre quite abit older than me lol
> 
> na i love motown too, i like all sorts (not the sweets.....)


You'de be surprised mate!



ricky23 said:


> now this is the one diixxy...not even jpay can hate this!


Yeah I hate it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alotta shoulder work there Dixxy!

PS vids topless next time please


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Todays workout arms

Db curls

10kg x 12

12kg x 10

17.5kg x failure - 7

Rope pulldowns tricep

50kg x 12

54kg x 10

73kg x failure - 5

Hammer curls

15kg x 10

20kg x failure - 8

Revers tri pulldowns

50kg x 10

64kg x failure - 6

Barbell curls

30kg x 10

35kg x failure - 6

Straight bar tri pulldowns

59kg x 10

73kg x failure - 6

Bicep db isolation curl

12.5kg. X 10

15kg x failure - 8

Machine dips

82kg x failure - 10

Stack x failure - 7


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky I love dubsetp mate! I intentionaly didnt put it in the video's because I didnt know if anyone on here would like it :L


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

what about adele jpay you hate adele?

cmon you cant hate adele


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> what about adele jpay you hate adele?
> 
> cmon you cant hate adele


With a ****ING passion mate!

"never mind i'll find someone like youuu" ****ing die you whore!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy dont you do close grip and skull crushers?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> what about adele jpay you hate adele?
> 
> cmon you cant hate adele


I [email protected]@KIN hate this song!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> ricky I love dubsetp mate! I intentionaly didnt put it in the video's because I didnt know if anyone on here would like it :L


yeah i know theres some old fogies here lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> diixxy dont you do close grip and skull crushers?


Yeah mate usually, but switched things up a little today, no idea why :L


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> With a ****ING passion mate!
> 
> "never mind i'll find someone like youuu" ****ing die you whore!!!!


damn! (thats not favourite song of hers but thought you might like it! lol)

what do you like?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

not adele's biggest fan to say the least lmao

my top three would have to be (at the moment  )

1. eminem

2. Thin lizzy

3. sum 41

changes all the time tho lol, i have a weird taste in music


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> damn! (thats not favourite song of hers but thought you might like it! lol)
> 
> what do you like?


Some of my favourites:































Now this lot kicks ass!

This sort of stuff probs doesn't work for dixx's vids, but this will:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

i just looked and this thread has almost 14'000 views and over 1000 post's, thats crazy! its been up like what a month and a half?:L


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

2 from todays play list


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

lol the tom jones one cracked me up!

but i was feeling the bruce springstein song must be said!

jpay i bet you love this LMAO






(i know youre a family guy fan so you'll get this lol)!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> i just looked and this thread has almost 14'000 views and over 1000 post's, thats crazy! its been up like what a month and a half?:L


it's cos i'm posting in here mate, people just wanna follow greatness.

But seriously I think people have noticed your dedication and wanna follow it.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Obviously saying the right things and keeping a good journal mate stick with it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> lol the tom jones one cracked me up!
> 
> but i was feeling the bruce springstein song must be said!
> 
> ...


Yes, I am a twitty fan, I especially love, "I see the want to in your eyes".


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

ok now nobody can hate on this tune! fckin awesome


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Forgot this one for squats!!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Reading your workouts and it looks like a lot!

Do you not feel like you are overtraining at all?

For shoulders I do:

Dumbbell press,

Cable front raise,

Seated dumbbell lateral raise,

Reverse cable pulls,

Shrugs.

After that I want to be sick! I could not manage what you do. If I feel fresher I might chuck in upright rows and MAYBE behind head smith press but rarely. Oh and I'd have to have taken 3 scoops of Jack3d.

I got a steroid comment today  ! Apparently my face has that 'steroidy look' :blink: . Still a steroid comment though


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

This is my squat song.

My first rep is when it drops. Such a pumping song. I love dubstep in the gym and ligher drum and bass for cardio (if I do any).


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> ok now nobody can hate on this tune! fckin awesome


Yeah don't mind that.



JS72 said:


> Forgot this one for squats!!!


Saw the picture and heard the first 17 seconds and knew I hated it.

Heres something EVERYONE can dig:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lmao ricky!

"mr conway twitty" gets me everytime haah!

Na mate I dont feel like im over training at all, i have to stop myself from doing more :/:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im on my phone now so I cant vue the links or post them 

But all look at staind - so far away! Gets me so motivated!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Lmao ricky!
> 
> "mr conway twitty" gets me everytime haah!
> 
> Na mate I dont feel like im over training at all, i have to stop myself from doing more :/:L


i dont know if jpay actually likes him! i cant tell if he was being sarcastic lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Saw the picture and heard the first 17 seconds and knew I hated it.


Someone ban this guy! :001_tt2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Im on my phone now so I cant vue the links or post them
> 
> But all look at staind - so far away! Gets me so motivated!


You knocking one out in bed I take it!

:laugh:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> You knocking one out in bed I take it!
> 
> :laugh:


Na mate lmao!

South parks on!:L


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Watching it too!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

South park- never gets old


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i dont know if jpay actually likes him! i cant tell if he was being sarcastic lol


haha yeah mate, I am a massive country fan.

Conway Twitty, Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, George Jones, Hank Williams Jrn, Kris Kristopherson, Chet atkins, Waylon Jennings, Shooter Jennings, Mack Vickery tons of guys, Dolly Parton, June Cash far too many to name


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

JS72 the chase and status tune is heavy!

damn i wish i put it up there - now you'll get the credit lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> JS72 the chase and status tune is heavy!
> 
> damn i wish i put it up there - now you'll get the credit lol


He will get all the banning!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha yeah mate, I am a massive country fan.
> 
> Conway Twitty, Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, George Jones, Hank Williams Jrn, Kris Kristopherson, Chet atkins, Waylon Jennings, Shooter Jennings, Mack Vickery tons of guys, Dolly Parton, June Cash far too many to name


only song ive heard by johnny cash is hurt and by dolly parton is jolene and thats because the white stripes did a cover on it lol

i dont even know who the others are! (apart from willie nelson...because he came on a simpsons episode!)

i also like how you used capital letters to spell their names...like a sign of respect lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure if this dirty stuff will be appreciated but if ya like it crank it up!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> only song ive heard by johnny cash is hurt and by dolly parton is jolene and thats because the white stripes did a cover on it lol
> 
> i dont even know who the others are! (apart from willie nelson...because he came on a simpsons episode!)
> 
> i also like how you used capital letters to spell their names...like a sign of respect lol


haha yeah your right about that, didn't notice the capitals 

awww man, Nelson was on the simpsons!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha yeah your right about that, didn't notice the capitals
> 
> awww man, Nelson was on the simpsons!


i've got ocd so i do stuff like that too lol

yeah that was a goooood episode! (he is the one with red hair in 2 pigtails right?!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Not sure if this dirty stuff will be appreciated but if ya like it crank it up!!


ah mate ive got a whole catalogue of dubstep!

should listen to some of the other tunes i posted up


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JP i know this is totally off topic to what we are talking about, lol, but you know the method you use of injecting all of your gear in the first week or w.e it is you do  could I use this method aswell even if im coming off completly? If so how would I go about it? I know ricky use's this method aswell, well I think I read it somewhere  and he's a beast!:L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i've got ocd so i do stuff like that too lol
> 
> yeah that was a goooood episode! (he is the one with red hair in 2 pigtails right?!)


yeah mate.










One of Nelsons biggest hits and a very emotional song:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> ah mate ive got a whole catalogue of dubstep!
> 
> should listen to some of the other tunes i posted up


Rusko - hammertime is my favourite dub song atm, first song i put on everytime i get in my car, crank the sub up and your gtg


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> JP i know this is totally off topic to what we are talking about, lol, but you know the method you use of injecting all of your gear in the first week or w.e it is you do  could I use this method aswell even if im coming off completly? If so how would I go about it? I know ricky use's this method aswell, well I think I read it somewhere  and he's a beast!:L


thats frontloading mate, just do it to get blood androgen levels elevated quicker to see gains quicker. no point in doing it at the end of the cycle. and what jpay does is different i think!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> thats frontloading mate, just do it to get blood androgen levels elevated quicker to see gains quicker. no point in doing it at the end of the cycle. and what jpay does is different i think!


Ahh i know my cycle is over now mate was thinking of it for the next one


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> JP i know this is totally off topic to what we are talking about, lol, but you know the method you use of injecting all of your gear in the first week or w.e it is you do  could I use this method aswell even if im coming off completly? If so how would I go about it? I know ricky use's this method aswell, well I think I read it somewhere  and he's a beast!:L


Heres what I do.

I inject a certain amount, say 4.5g or whatever, made up from a mixture of steroids, including orals. I will use the same amount of each drugs, e.g 300mg test e 300mg deca 300 tren or whatever and that means I can inject equal amounts over 5 days, to make 4g over the week.

1 - 300mg test e/300mg deca/300mg tren

2 - 300mg test e/300mg deca/300mg tren

3 - 300mg test e/300mg deca/300mg tren

4 - 300mg test e/300mg deca/300mg tren

5 - 300mg test e/300mg deca/300mg tren

6 - injection break

7 - injection break

Do this for 4 weeks (28 days).

The following 4 weeks, 10IU insulin fast action (novorapid) 3 days a week, breakfast/pre and post training.

Thanks to Ausbuilt I will also now add in DNP alongside slin on the second lot of 4 weeks.

*WARNING* - I like you Dixxy, I love your hunger for it, its something I can honestly say I don't have. I wanna compete and so on, but I don't want it like you do. I am pretty ****ed up health wise from cycling like this. And I havn't mentioned in my log or on this board, but thats why I am dieting down and getting to a healthy weight, cos i'm getting more and more ****ed up. I would relate alot of it, to this kind of cycling, and while I see this as perfectly safe, doing it continually month after month of mini blasts and cruises takes some serious toll. So I would advise only doing this kind of thing every now and again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Heres what I do.
> 
> I inject a certain amount, say 4.5g or whatever, made up from a mixture of steroids, including orals. I will use the same amount of each drugs, e.g 300mg test e 300mg deca 300 tren or whatever and that means I can inject equal amounts over 5 days, to make 4g over the week.
> 
> ...


thats slightly different than what i had eexpected, i thought it was sust 10-20 days then switching to deca 10-20 days followed by slin? you run all compounds for 4 weeks?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Ahh i know my cycle is over now mate was thinking of it for the next one


this is the best thing you'll read on frontloading

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/10493-AAS-Front-loading-steroid-cycles


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> thats slightly different than what i had eexpected, i thought it was sust 10-20 days then switching to deca 10-20 days followed by slin? you run all compounds for 4 weeks?


I used to do that, and feel its a good way to cycle aswell. Either or mate.

I have started doing the above cycling recently rather then seperate drugs like you've just mentioned.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Heres what I do.
> 
> I inject a certain amount, say 4.5g or whatever, made up from a mixture of steroids, including orals. I will use the same amount of each drugs, e.g 300mg test e 300mg deca 300 tren or whatever and that means I can inject equal amounts over 5 days, to make 4g over the week.
> 
> ...


Thats probally the most hardcore cycle ive ever seen not gunna lie!:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

What do you do then ricky?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I used to do that, and feel its a good way to cycle aswell. Either or mate.
> 
> I have started doing the above cycling recently rather then seperate drugs like you've just mentioned.


this way your upping total dosages over 4 weeks significantly, suppose its easier than squeezing it all in 10-20 day periods


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Thats probally the most hardcore cycle ive ever seen not gunna lie!:L


Exactly:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> this way your upping total dosages over 4 weeks significantly, suppose its easier than squeezing it all in 10-20 day periods


Aye my thinking exactly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> What do you do then ricky?


not that lol

for 7 months ive been blasting and cruising (excluding this month and a half, been doing pct and kept all gains aside from water)

i worked my way up to 1.6g test and 700mg tren - thats my highest dose - i do 8 weeks blast then 4 weeks cruise using 200mg test for the first 2 weeks and nothing but hcg 25000ius for the last 2 weeks before another blast. works great but i was abit concerned for hpta regulation and receptor saturation hence the time off.

the protocol jpay laid out is an adaption of short burst cycling - very well broken down in the book building the perfect beast - but theres loads of variations - the key behind that is that gains tend to filter off after 4 weeks due to the rise of catabolic hormones by the body trying to keep homeostasis to counteract the rise of anabolic/androgenic hormones - leveling out gains


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

i will be using this protocol very soon diixxy and i will update you as to the results and sides etc - i was thinking of running a log but think that would be irresponsible so i'll pm you what doses im doing and what the gains/sides are to give you an indication and an insight so you can gather all possible info for the future.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> not that lol
> 
> for 7 months ive been blasting and cruising (excluding this month and a half, been doing pct and kept all gains aside from water)
> 
> ...


Ahh I see, that seems less hardcore but still effective  when did you start aas mate? Honestly?:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i will be using this protocol very soon diixxy and i will update you as to the results and sides etc - i was thinking of running a log but think that would be irresponsible so i'll pm you what doses im doing and what the gains/sides are to give you an indication and an insight so you can gather all possible info for the future.


Nice one mate, thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Ahh I see, that seems less hardcore but still effective  when did you start aas mate? Honestly?:L


when i was your age i was only doing press ups and sit ups 3 or 4 times a day. i was obsessed with bruce lee and i had a similar physique, skinny but very ripped. long story short i started training when i was 19 or 20 and my body grew like crazy, fell in love with bodybuilding and by the time i was 21 i weighed over 14 stone natty so started aas and got up to my weight now of 18 stone at 22


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

well technically im 17.5 cos of the dreaded pct :cursing:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

This is why your journal is popular mate as these two are giving honest advice and it's from experience and backed up with reason too


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> This is why your journal is popular mate as these two are giving honest advice and it's from experience and backed up with reason too


Cheers mate!

I tell you what, me and him have some serious discussions lol!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahh nice one ricky, i was like 10 stone when I started, got to like 13 stone natty, of FAT! stupidy bought mammoth 2500, had 4 shakes a day and a load of **** food, So got very fat very quickly :L gained like half a stone of musclw though lmao :L

Yeah its like a basin of knowledge!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its like JP and Ricky are like arnie and franco, best of friends, but very stongly opinionated in there own thoughts so argue about thing alot


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm learning more from stuff in this thread too!

It gets so many new posts though that whenever I see it's updated in my sub list it takes 10 mins just to get through the updates!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I'm learning more from stuff in this thread too!
> 
> It gets so many new posts though that whenever I see it's updated in my sub list it takes 10 mins just to get through the updates!


To true mate, ive learned more in the last month and a half of this thread about diet/training/aas ect. Than i have learned in the last 17 years


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> To true mate, ive learned more in the last month and a half of this thread about diet/training/aas ect. Than i have learned in the last 17 years


I'm sure your parents were reading you "The Hungry Caterpillar" instead of a mass of bodybuilding books all those years so I'd like to think you have learnt all recently 

I actually read The Hungry Caterpillar with my little sister the other day. What a bloody good story!

(P.S. I've learnt more in the last 2/3 months that I have the past 2/3 years I've been researching steroids. Some people on here are amazing help).


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha! ^^

Yeah some people on here are so helpfull its unreal, the fact that you dont know them in the "real world" and they are still willing to spend there time helping you is pretty awesome tbh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh and thankyou for the vote in the July Nominations! Much appreciated.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Oh and thankyou for the vote in the July Nominations! Much appreciated.


No problem 

Think I voted for about 5 people though lol!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Haha! ^^
> 
> Yeah some people on here are so helpfull its unreal, the fact that you dont know them in the "real world" and they are still willing to spend there time helping you is pretty awesome tbh


Yeah true.

I have a very limited knowledge on here compared to most. Just about getting to grips with GH dosing although I'm not wanting to use it yet. Peptides I'm learning a lot on as I want to use but 'slin! Jesus. I have no idea.

All I know is take is three times a day and eat min. of 5g carbs per iu (I think?). No idea what it does though.

I will give help when people ask about first time cycles but I'm simply relaying what I was told when I asked the questions. I suppose it means the experienced can help more with the experienced.

I don't know anyone on here personally but I am logged in all day whilst I bum around at home off uni and there is definitely a group who make the board what it is - be it there input of knowledge or their banter..


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey mate, its been a good read this thread. hope you get to where you want to be, you have good form with the weights and your diet is good and you have a good foundation to start with by the looks on your pictures and videos.

i noticed it was mentioned earlier in the thread abouts AI'S and HCG, if you want to do this properly mate do it properly from the start. worse case scenario without and AI duing cycle you could end up with gyno, i know all about it, because it's happened to me and without running HCG during your balls will shut down producing during cycle with test, not good at your age really. 250iu's twice per week mon and thurs could prevent this from happening.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Yeah true.
> 
> I have a very limited knowledge on here compared to most. Just about getting to grips with GH dosing although I'm not wanting to use it yet. Peptides I'm learning a lot on as I want to use but 'slin! Jesus. I have no idea.
> 
> ...


Im the same mate but im learning everyday 

I try to help people out as much as I can from my reasearch and from what people have told me, but thats how most learn really isnt it 

Same im logged in all day on my phone and check it every now and then or just lye in bed on it on my phone, very rarely do i go on it on my pc, hence why i have like 200 likes recived and 20 given as tapatalk doesnt give you the option to like posts  :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

k.o said:


> Hey mate, its been a good read this thread. hope you get to where you want to be, you have good form with the weights and your diet is good and you have a good foundation to start with by the looks on your pictures and videos.
> 
> i noticed it was mentioned earlier in the thread abouts AI'S and HCG, if you want to do this properly mate do it properly from the start. worse case scenario without and AI duing cycle you could end up with gyno, i know all about it, because it's happened to me and without running HCG during your balls will shut down producing during cycle with test, not good at your age really. 250iu's twice per week mon and thurs could prevent this from happening.


Yuup cheers mate but i know all of this now  i didnt use hcg at the start of the cycle as I had no use of the fridge, and didnt use an AI as simply I didnt know what one was, I have learned alot since then


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Yuup cheers mate but i know all of this now  i didnt use hcg at the start of the cycle as I had no use of the fridge, and didnt use an AI as simply I didnt know what one was, I have learned alot since then


good stuff. like others have mentioned everyday is a learning day, im constantly reading trying to gain as much knowledge as possible. it's important i think, alot will just jab their self with 5-10 ml a week and havn't even heard of an ai, hcg or pct. im guilty of not runnin an ai myself and i paid the price by getting gyno, still trying to shift whats left after about 55 days on letro, not fun stuff. anyway just though id mention it to you, but if you know thats good.

Ill keep checking back on your progress. Keep it up.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

k.o said:


> good stuff. like others have mentioned everyday is a learning day, im constantly reading trying to gain as much knowledge as possible. it's important i think, alot will just jab their self with 5-10 ml a week and havn't even heard of an ai, hcg or pct. im guilty of not runnin an ai myself and i paid the price by getting gyno, still trying to shift whats left after about 55 days on letro, not fun stuff. anyway just though id mention it to you, but if you know thats good.
> 
> Ill keep checking back on your progress. Keep it up.


Thanks mate will do


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Thanks mate will do


 :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> ah mate ive got a whole catalogue of dubstep!
> 
> should listen to some of the other tunes i posted up


Yeah those chase and status tunes are big!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ended up having a cheat meal last night, 7" dominos pizza, pepperoni and roast chicken with dominos cookies, 1500 calories. Fitted it in with my daily calorie count and still had enough left over for a casein shake before bed, happy days  once a week whilst bulking isnt gunna hurt me especially as i fittted it in and didnt go above


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just ordered two IronScience sample's of the whey protein isolate, one chocolate flavour and one unflavoured. Ironscience seem to be a good cheap bulk supplier with good quality products, hope the tastes are ok!:L ill let you know how I get on with these


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just ordered two IronScience sample's of the whey protein isolate, one chocolate flavour and one unflavoured. Ironscience seem to be a good cheap bulk supplier with good quality products, hope the tastes are ok!:L ill let you know how I get on with these


good choice!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> good choice!


Im guessing youve used them jp?  how woukd you rate the taste's?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Im guessing youve used them jp?  how woukd you rate the taste's?


I love IS, think its a great company more than anything.

I love the taste, i much prefer like Myofusion but thats a rip off, so IS is top dollar.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I love IS, think its a great company more than anything.
> 
> I love the taste, i much prefer like Myofusion but thats a rip off, so IS is top dollar.


Im just gunna buy protein isolate and casein seperate this time, because the nutrisport 90+ stuff is makin me want to spew, no lies :L

Yeah ive heard good things about myofusion but like you say its expensive, so if I can get good quality stuff for a good price its a win-win


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Btw jp is there really that much of a difference in protein isolate and protein concentrate? Because theprotein concentrate is ALOT cheaper


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Btw jp is there really that much of a difference in protein isolate and protein concentrate? Because theprotein concentrate is ALOT cheaper


Nah mate, just get the righ amount of protein in per day, from any kind of food and any kind of shake.

I mean if you wanna really look at it, isolate is a complete protein, so has all the aminos needed the body needs. Its has a higher protein content with the removal of fats and carb sources, If you suffer bloating or anything, isolate can sometimes cure this.

In my opinion, whey is just fine.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Nah mate, just get the righ amount of protein in per day, from any kind of food and any kind of shake.
> 
> I mean if you wanna really look at it, isolate is a complete protein, so has all the aminos needed the body needs. Its has a higher protein content with the removal of fats and carb sources, If you suffer bloating or anything, isolate can sometimes cure this.
> 
> In my opinion, whey is just fine.


Ill probally just get the concentrate to make my shakes for throughout the day with then and a small tub of isolate for postworkout


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Nah mate, just get the righ amount of protein in per day, from any kind of food and any kind of shake.
> 
> I mean if you wanna really look at it, isolate is a complete protein, so has all the aminos needed the body needs. Its has a higher protein content with the removal of fats and carb sources, If you suffer bloating or anything, isolate can sometimes cure this.
> 
> In my opinion, whey is just fine.


What about deamination? With the mass absorption of amino acids into the bloodstream will the acidity change in the blood not lead to a lot of the whey being wasted?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> What about deamination? With the mass absorption of amino acids into the bloodstream will the acidity change in the blood not lead to a lot of the whey being wasted?


No.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> No.


Okay!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

with the differences between isolate and concentrate as long as the rest of diet is on point, the full amino profiles will get filled throughout the day so the actual differences you would maybe even slightly notice would be so minute I wouldn't worry about getting concentrate and saving some money to put towards some good wholesome....MUNCH!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Okay!


LOL!

Well a dietician may know more than me on this subject, however all I can say is that I have never known this too happen, and from experience, i've seen a huge intake which has not had any negative effects upon the body.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well a dietician may know more than me on this subject, however all I can say is that I have never known this too happen, and from experience, i've seen a huge intake which has not had any negative effects upon the body.


I don't question that it will provide ample nutrients for growth, more a cost:effectiveness argument.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> I don't question that it will provide ample nutrients for growth, more a cost:effectiveness argument.


Truth. But in reality how cheap is a protein supplement.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sometimes is the quality really worth the extra money? Or is it better to buy more whole food?

I'm sure there are arguments either way

Just popped some progress pics up http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/144364-progress-pics.html


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'de much prefer to eat a steak everytime I have a shake


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Sometimes is the quality really worth the extra money? Or is it better to buy more whole food?
> 
> I'm sure there are arguments either way
> 
> Just popped some progress pics up http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/144364-progress-pics.html


gears working then :thumb: 

looking good mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im getting in 4 whole meals and 5 shakes a day at this point, all of them contain around 500 calories. used to have 3 shakes and protein bars to suffice, but stopped making them because i was making them with nutrisport 90+ and they where begining to taste like ****


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I can only dream what them bars are like using Gaspari Myofusion Chocolate Peanut Butter :drool:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I can only dream what them bars are like using Gaspari Myofusion Chocolate Peanut Butter :drool:


I only have about 1kg of ON gold standard whey left (rocky road) so im saving it for my shakes, but no doubt they would be awesome in these!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to get me a nice big bag of that to trial I think this month  rocky road sounds perfect! The strawberry samples I had were great.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> I'm going to get me a nice big bag of that to trial I think this month  rocky road sounds perfect! The strawberry samples I had were great.


Its a strong flavour but thats what i love about it  thin aswell so about 30g with 100ml water is perfect imo  buts even at £60 for 4.4kg is still quite pricey when you can get 5kg of whey concentrate for £42 or 5kg of whey isolate for £60 from ironscience


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I do wanna try ON, never had a sample or anything


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll get that and choc orange BBW premium whey and compare


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Im getting in 4 whole meals and 5 shakes a day at this point, all of them contain around 500 calories. used to have 3 shakes and protein bars to suffice, but stopped making them because i was making them with nutrisport 90+ and they where begining to taste like ****


Mate that is awesome. I envy your appeite! Do you struggle getting that much down you?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Mate that is awesome. I envy your appeite! Do you struggle getting that much down you?


Naa mate I have to stop myself eating more to make sure I dont go to far over the top with the calories haha!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I envy you...I have no appetite!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> I envy you...I have no appetite!


Ahha 

Im dreading droping the maintainence during pct  and when I have to cut, going to be the worst thing ever :L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just realised im a gold member


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just realised im a gold member


yeah you've been here a shiny year!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

On my next cycle I was going to drop the test down to 600mg a week but after some reading up I think dropping the test by 200mg could hinder gains, so i think ill just keep it at 800mg p/w... Thinking my next cycle will be this:

1- 6 dbol 50mg pd

1- 8 tren e 300mg pw

1- 10 test e 800mg pw

10- untill pct 50mg dbol pd

Adex or aromasin throughout, hcg throughout from week 3.

Think that sounds ok or do you think the tren needs to be a little higher?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

diixxy said:


> On my next cycle I was going to drop the test down to 600mg a week but after some reading up I think dropping the test by 200mg could hinder gains, so i think ill just keep it at 800mg p/w... Thinking my next cycle will be this:
> 
> 1- 6 dbol 50mg pd
> 
> ...


what was your last test dose and is this your first time on tren?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> On my next cycle I was going to drop the test down to 600mg a week but after some reading up I think dropping the test by 200mg could hinder gains, so i think ill just keep it at 800mg p/w... Thinking my next cycle will be this:
> 
> 1- 6 dbol 50mg pd
> 
> ...


I'll leave this to Ricky23


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> what was your last test dose and is this your first time on tren?


Last time around was 800mg p/w of prochem tri-test and yes this will be first time on tren


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

personally i would 1g test and 400-450mg tren (that was my 3rd cycle exactly ironically!)

but ive always tolerated sides well from drugs, most people struggle with sides on tren but imo you'll be ok and most of the time its in their heads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

what were your total dosages of your last cycle (was it test alone or some deca too?)


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Where will that leave me in a few years though? Be havin to put 2g of test in :L not that im worried about that just dont know if it would be ok?

It was just the test mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Where will that leave me in a few years though? Be havin to put 2g of test in :L not that im worried about that just dont know if it would be ok?
> 
> It was just the test mate


then i wouldnt run those doses!

you have to take into account total gear as well as doses of individual compounds.

so jumping from 800mg total to 1.4 isn't the best thing at your stage!

i would keep test at 800mg and use tren at 300mg like you suggested.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok cheers for clearing that up mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The only thing I hate on tren is the breathing difficulties, well and not being able to sleep 

Apparently the trouble taking and completing a deep breath is due to increase in prostaglandins causing bronchoconstriction basically narrowing airways.

Found the breathing worse on the blend that included 50mg tren ace per ml than when was using tren e


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> The only thing I hate on tren is the breathing difficulties, well and not being able to sleep
> 
> Apparently the trouble taking and completing a deep breath is due to increase in prostaglandins causing bronchoconstriction basically narrowing airways.
> 
> Found the breathing worse on the blend that included 50mg tren ace per ml than when was using tren e


Ill try to get tren e then 

My cardio isnt all that good at the moment like and i dont want it to become very bad for rugby purposes. But BB comes first so its not going to stop me running tren


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Diixy

Any timescales for your first show? Do you have a goal or size that you are aiming for?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Diixy
> 
> Any timescales for your first show? Do you have a goal or size that you are aiming for?


Hopefully around this time next year, if im not ready this time in time this time in two years 

Naa i have no size goals mate, just get as big as I can in the timeframe then as ripped as I can before the show


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any of you guys ever ran m-drol as a kickstart?


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Hopefully around this time next year, if im not ready this time in time this time in two years
> 
> Naa i have no size goals mate, just get as big as I can in the timeframe then as ripped as I can before the show


Sounds good buddy. Keep up the good work


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Sounds good buddy. Keep up the good work


Cheers mate will do


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

diixxy said:
 

> Any of you guys ever ran m-drol as a kickstart?


Is that a holland and barrett type thing? I am sure i've seen something like that in there before. If so i would stay clear and stick to d-bol or var (my personal fav).

But as i say i've not heard of it so maybe its totally amazing! lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Is that a holland and barrett type thing? I am sure i've seen something like that in there before. If so i would stay clear and stick to d-bol or var (my personal fav).
> 
> But as i say i've not heard of it so maybe its totally amazing! lol


Its a pro hormone/designer steroid mate, dont know if they would sell it in holland and barret, but i think you can buy it OTC  yeah ill probally just run a dbol kickstart as usuall but I get so paranoid about having fake gear all the time lol


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> Is that a holland and barrett type thing? I am sure i've seen something like that in there before. If so i would stay clear and stick to d-bol or var (my personal fav).
> 
> But as i say i've not heard of it so maybe its totally amazing! lol


Sorry ignore that! Totally misread what you typed!!!! M-Drol i have never taken, but have heard it can carry some nasty sides and cause joint pain. But could run it as a kick start


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Its a pro hormone/designer steroid mate, dont know if they would sell it in holland and barret, but i think you can buy it OTC  yeah ill probally just run a dbol kickstart as usuall but I get so paranoid about having fake gear all the time lol


Yeah i thought you typed something different. I think you can even get m-drol on ebay. I am the same mate, had some really weak test last cycle and its made me questioned my source. But its the risks we take!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Any of you guys ever ran m-drol as a kickstart?


Hi diixxy. Personally I think running a kickstart with say, Dbol, is a waste of Dbol. I would running the oral for 8 or so weeks rather than 4. M-drol, however, is a recommended 3-4 week course so would seem to be a more appropriate start to a cycle in my opinion. I haven't run this myself as yet, but am considering doing so shortly. I'm hoping to do my first bodybuilding show around the same time as you, albeit at the opposite end of the age spectrum  , so all the best to you.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hi diixxy. Personally I think running a kickstart with say, Dbol, is a waste of Dbol. I would running the oral for 8 or so weeks rather than 4. M-drol, however, is a recommended 3-4 week course so would seem to be a more appropriate start to a cycle in my opinion. I haven't run this myself as yet, but am considering doing so shortly. I'm hoping to do my first bodybuilding show around the same time as you, albeit at the opposite end of the age spectrum  , so all the best to you.


Cheers mate, if i use a dbol kickstart ill run it for about 6 weeks, this is only because long esters take around 5-6 week to kick in for me :/

All the best to you aswell mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hi diixxy. Personally I think running a kickstart with say, Dbol, is a waste of Dbol. I would running the oral for 8 or so weeks rather than 4. M-drol, however, is a recommended 3-4 week course so would seem to be a more appropriate start to a cycle in my opinion. I haven't run this myself as yet, but am considering doing so shortly. I'm hoping to do my first bodybuilding show around the same time as you, albeit at the opposite end of the age spectrum  , so all the best to you.


Good to have you in here Mingster


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Cheers mate, if i use a dbol kickstart ill run it for about 6 weeks, this is only because long esters take around 5-6 week to kick in for me :/
> 
> All the best to you aswell mate


Yep, I'm the same with long esters, but I've found longer cycles of dbol produce better, lasting gains than these short bursts that seem popular nowadays. Unless you use silly doses of course. I've run 30mg of dbol for 12 weeks alongside injectable's, or bridged between cycles for quite long periods with no ill effects to the liver and produced lasting gains. Short bursts with orals seems a relatively modern phenomenon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Cheers mate, if i use a dbol kickstart ill run it for about 6 weeks, this is only because long esters take around 5-6 week to kick in for me :/
> 
> All the best to you aswell mate


this will cause some debate but test e actually kicks in faster than test p - i'll dig out some info i have saved


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Unless you use silly doses of course.


Hello


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Hello


HaHa. Just trying to stay non controversial, mate  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Just trying to stay non controversial, mate  .


haha I have just about come to the descision to no longer give cycle advice tbh mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> this will cause some debate but test e actually kicks in faster than test p - i'll dig out some info i have saved


Testosterone propionate : Maximal testosterone levels in the supraphysiological range were seen 14 hours after injection

Testosterone enanthate : Maximal range were seen 10 hours after injection

Reference from the book Testosterone Action Deficiency Substitution 2nd edition, Chapter 11 Comparative pharmacokinetics of testosterone esters page 333 and page 335.

http://forums.steroid.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5195098​


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha I have just about come to the descision to no longer give cycle advice tbh mate.


I know what you mean, mate. I usually stay out of the cycle debates but I've got a curiosity about ph's so that caught my eye. It's kinda when you've tried most things you're always looking for a new, improved angle. I'm defo going to try a few mix n match in the coming months  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I know what you mean, mate. I usually stay out of the cycle debates but I've got a curiosity about ph's so that caught my eye. It's kinda when you've tried most things you're always looking for a new3, improved angle. I'm defo going to try a few mix n match in the coming months  .


Yeah thats true.

I just get bored arguing with people and having to back up your point permanantly. Especially when the other guy has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> Testosterone propionate : Maximal testosterone levels in the supraphysiological range where seen 14 hours after injection
> 
> Testosterone enanthate : Maximal range where seen 10 hours after
> 
> ...






Thats crazy^


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

just thought ide post up my bulking and maintenance diets. all meals apart from meals 1 and the shakes are also eaten with asparagus.

maintenence diet.doc

Bulking Diet.doc


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah thats true.
> 
> I just get bored arguing with people and having to back up your point permanantly. Especially when the other guy has no idea what he is talking about.


i feel that


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a quick question guys (i know i ask alot lol)

As you know im going to be taking ghrp/cjc from the start of my pct untill the start of my next cycle, will this help with the recovery of my broken leg?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Just a quick question guys (i know i ask alot lol)
> 
> As you know im going to be taking ghrp/cjc from the start of my pct untill the start of my next cycle, will this help with the recovery of my broken leg?


ghrp-6 is known to effect tendons and connective tissue more so than bone. cant see it being a significant help if im honest


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> ghrp-6 is known to effect tendons and connective tissue more so than bone. cant see it being a significant help if im honest


Ahh I see, ive just read alot about hgh in injuries, and my couson used it when he tore the tondons in his shoukder so I was wondering what effect it would have on bones.

Thanks anyway mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just fancied cake batter so i made this:

30g peanut butter

30 ON gold standard whey (rocky road)

1 egg

Table spoon of water

Blended it up and OMG it was amazing, give it a go if you like cake batter, and if you have a decent whey (flavour wise) it will be delicious


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

ah man i love cake batter lol

what i do is melt a **** load of peanut butter in a pan and pour in in choc protein thats been mixed with milk and cream (thick)with some cinammon....oh yea tastes like a melted snickers bar

i ravage it in seconds and have choc all over my face when im finished lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

if only i had some choc protein instead of this nasty banoffee (i say banoffee loosely) protein.

why did i listen to those reviews....why!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn that sounds good aswell ! 

Is it the bbw one? Everyone seems to hate it lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah bbw, awful (other flavours might be nice) tempted to go with gaspari myofusion choc peanut butter but its pricey, and i'll be upping protein to 600g next cycle so prob stick with the cheap stuff!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive got some iron science samples on the way, if they are nice im gunna go with them next  gunna have to finish nutrisport 90+ first though !


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

nutrisport tastes like cement mix! ironscience is decent though (similar to myprotein)

best ive had by far is muscle milk choc peanut butter

i finished the tub in 3 days! i was mixing it with cream and eating it like a pudding lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> nutrisport tastes like cement mix! ironscience is decent though (similar to myprotein)
> 
> best ive had by far is muscle milk choc peanut butter
> 
> i finished the tub in 3 days! i was mixing it with cream and eating it like a pudding lol


Best ive had is this ON gold standard rock road, it tastes amazing but you get 4.4kg for £60 when you can get 5kg from ironscienc for whey iso for £60. All i want is something that is decent/nice to drink so ironscience may not be as tasty as ON but its cheaper  wheras this nutrisport tastes like horse **** and i have to down it everytime I drink it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

rockyroad damn that sounds tempting, ive always been a sucker for a good tasting protein shake!

how many carbs? 80% protein?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> rockyroad damn that sounds tempting, ive always been a sucker for a good tasting protein shake!
> 
> how many carbs? 80% protein?


In the ON? per 30g is 24g protein and 2g carbs


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Decided im gunna go to the hospital one day this week to get an xray on my leg to see how far along healed it is, gunna lie to them and say i dropped a weight on it and its been real tender and i broke it in october just to get an xray, im missing the contact aspect of rugby and just want to get the all clear so I can start smashing some people about again!  aha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Great chest session today, didnt write it down forgot my pad did flat bench for the first time in a while though, go a new pb  100kg x 10


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Great chest session today, didnt write it down forgot my pad did flat bench for the first time in a while though, go a new pb  100kg x 10


thats a very good weight well done


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> heavy tune!!


Sorry for the late reply to this

BUT.

That tune is DIRRRRRRRTY! Love it!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Ive got some iron science samples on the way, if they are nice im gunna go with them next  gunna have to finish nutrisport 90+ first though !


What flavours did you go for?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Chocolate and unflavoured 

Changed the name of my journal as I think im a bodybuilder atm, just not competitive yet


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Chocolate and unflavoured
> 
> Changed the name of my journal as I think im a bodybuilder atm, just not competitive yet


Good name change


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

keep it up man!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

That defination is so hard to grasp. I know alot of guys really debate over this. Ad everyone has thier own opinion. The guys who compete class themselves as bodybuilders, the guys who don't compete class themselves as bodybuilders but not competitiave, the guys who compete class the guys who don't compete as not being bodybuilders. Its crazy.

When people ask me, I always say I am into my training or I like weightlifting or something like that. I don't seem to be able to tell people face to face, "yes i'm a bodybuilder" for fear of sounding like a knob.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> That defination is so hard to grasp. I know alot of guys really debate over this. Ad everyone has thier own opinion. The guys who compete class themselves as bodybuilders, the guys who don't compete class themselves as bodybuilders but not competitiave, the guys who compete class the guys who don't compete as not being bodybuilders. Its crazy.
> 
> When people ask me, I always say I am into my training or I like weightlifting or something like that. I don't seem to be able to tell people face to face, "yes i'm a bodybuilder" for fear of sounding like a knob.


That was my thinking before but i just think screw it now :L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I cannot believe there is 78 pages in this journal!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Chocolate and unflavoured
> 
> Changed the name of my journal as I think im a bodybuilder atm, just not competitive yet


Thats the spirit!

P.s milk choco gold standard is the boi!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Changed the name of my journal as I think im a bodybuilder atm, just not competitive yet


I think the name change is a good idea also thinking you a bodybuilder, it shows your mind is in the right frame for pushing for those goals!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

How dare you call your self a bodybuilder    you can only call yourself a bodybuilder if you own baggies and a t-back vest lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> How dare you call your self a bodybuilder    you can only call yourself a bodybuilder if you own baggies and a t-back vest lol


Sorry mate !


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the name change of the thread mate. Think you have inspired me to change mine sometime soon.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> I like the name change of the thread mate. Think you have inspired me to change mine sometime soon.


Yeah you shoukd change yours so you can carry it on after you finish this cycle  you gunna compete then mate? You defonately should!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

What happened to ricky 23? It says guest bellow all of his posts?!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Yeah you shoukd change yours so you can carry it on after you finish this cycle  you gunna compete then mate? You defonately should!


Yeah i will change it..how do you do it?

Yeah i want to compete...im thinking next september....would like to bit a fair bit more size on before i cut! When would you like to compete?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Yeah i will change it..how do you do it?
> 
> Yeah i want to compete...im thinking next september....would like to bit a fair bit more size on before i cut! When would you like to compete?


PM katy she will do it 

More size?!:L be looking like jay cutler up there! 

Im thinking around next september aswell, but if I dont think im ready then ill leave it another year and just chuck the size on  I would want to place even if its my first show, ide mp do the juniors, i just dont fancy going up there looking average, i wanna go up there looking and thinking that im in good enough condition to win


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> PM katy she will do it
> 
> More size?!:L be looking like jay cutler up there!
> 
> Im thinking around next september aswell, but if I dont think im ready then ill leave it another year and just chuck the size on  I would want to place even if its my first show, ide mp do the juniors, i just dont fancy going up there looking average, i wanna go up there looking and thinking that im in good enough condition to win


My thoughts exactly. If i was cutting now for this september i would not feel comfortable at all! I would have the same frame of mind as you....i woul;d want to do really well and place! Man i just want a god damn trophy!!!!lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> My thoughts exactly. If i was cutting now for this september i would not feel comfortable at all! I would have the same frame of mind as you....i woul;d want to do really well and place! Man i just want a god damn trophy!!!!lol


Personally I think you would do well this year, but even better next year obviously! 

Yuip the trophies would defonatly make all the hard work worth while!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

If it says Guest below his posts I think that means he has had his account deleted.

I messaged him the other day to ask about this rumour but he never replied. I hadn't noticed he had gone.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> If it says Guest below his posts I think that means he has had his account deleted.
> 
> I messaged him the other day to ask about this rumour but he never replied. I hadn't noticed he had gone.


What rumor?:L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> What rumor?:L


That he was leaving you spaz :lol:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> That he was leaving you spaz :lol:


Ahh i see lmao

I wonder why that would be though :/


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

It would be a shame if Ricky has left


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I noticed this too.

Was reading through some pages of this thread I missed and saw his new 'guest' status. Looks like he has left.

He was in the running for MoM too.

Maybe he kept this stuff quiet and was found out or had some issues to sort out so closed this down for a while.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

My cardio in rugby training felt amazing yesterday! Felt like I could run for days, think this is because im off the dianabol?

Was an awesome feeling fair play.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Could be anything mate. Try rugby training on tren, you'de be like you are except with a 70 year olds 60 a day habit lungs


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Could be anything mate. Try rugby training on tren, you'de be like you are except with a 70 year olds 60 a day habit lungs


Haha i dont mind, BB comes first xD


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok guys just tried both of the iron science whey isolate sachets i ordered so heres what I think:

Chocolate: taste was ok, nothing special, but not bad either, ide give it a 3 out of 5 for taste. It took a little longer than excpected to mix, but im used to ON and that disolves pretty instant, so ill give that a 3/5 aswell.

Unflavoured: does what it says on the tin, its unflavoured lol. But i didnt like that sorry :/ 2/5. Mixed very well though 5/5.

Think im gunna stick with ON, the taste is far superior to anything ive tried, but i get 600g less for the same price :/ o well I love the stuff!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Could be anything mate. Try rugby training on tren, you'de be like you are except with a 70 year olds 60 a day habit lungs


I can't wait to be able to breathe properly oh how we love tren


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Ok guys just tried both of the iron science whey isolate sachets i ordered so heres what I think:
> 
> Chocolate: taste was ok, nothing special, but not bad either, ide give it a 3 out of 5 for taste. It took a little longer than excpected to mix, but im used to ON and that disolves pretty instant, so ill give that a 3/5 aswell.
> 
> ...


Have you tried BBW premium whey?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Have you tried BBW premium whey?


See me BBW review of choc orange Dixxy


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> See me BBW review of choc orange Dixxy


Just seen your review JP, are you a BBW rep?  in all seriousness have you tried one with water as thats what I drink mine with?:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Have you tried BBW premium whey?


Naa i havent tried it but iam very tempted after reading JP review, what the protein split in it? Is it 50% isolate 50% concentrate?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I have mine with water most of time just as good mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just seen your review JP, are you a BBW rep?  in all seriousness have you tried one with water as thats what I drink mine with?:L





diixxy said:


> Naa i havent tried it but iam very tempted after reading JP review, what the protein split in it? Is it 50% isolate 50% concentrate?


haha no mate, I don't rep for anyone.

I am willing to review offers though, although it would have to be a decent product/company. The Warrior don't endorse ****e!

Yes mate, I have mine very thick, like 30g scoop with 150ml of water. Then I smash it about and drink it, nice thick milkshake.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-whey-protein---4kg-4008-p.asp here you go mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-whey-protein---4kg-4008-p.asp here you go mate


cheers ojay, i cant seem to see any of the % for the isolate or concentrate though :/


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha no mate, I don't rep for anyone.
> 
> I am willing to review offers though, although it would have to be a decent product/company. The Warrior don't endorse ****e!
> 
> Yes mate, I have mine very thick, like 30g scoop with 150ml of water. Then I smash it about and drink it, nice thick milkshake.


just noticed the name change btw nice one haha 

ahh im tempted to try it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> just noticed the name change btw nice one haha
> 
> ahh im tempted to try it!


Just grab a sample, I think they do them.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

i just wanna buy a tub now because ive run out of ON, and im just gunna use nutrisport before bed for the casein :/:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Btw todays workout looked a little like this, threw in some german volume training. i didnt go heavy on squats as my training partner today was 10 stone lol.

Squats:

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 20

Quad extentions:

77 x 10 for 10 sets

Leg press:

205kg x 10 for 10 sets

Lying hammy curl:

40kg x 10 for 10 sets

Seated hammy curl:

32 x 10

46 x 10

56 x 10

Standing calf raises (dont know weights but there are numbers on the machine lol):

15 x 12

17 x 10

20 x 10

22 x 10

Seated calf raises:

50kg x 17

55kg x 15


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Didn't go heavy on squats???? 140x 20......that's crazy!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

love GVT good to give it a go to mix things up every now and again.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ahah think it just seems light because the guy who was on the squat rack before me was squating 300kg, but he is around the same size of a bear  !


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah I like to chuck it in every now and again, it probally the most taxing type of training ive ever done! but you get unreal pumps!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I just ordered BBW premium whey chocolate orange  if it doesnt taste nice i blame you JP, your review was very convincing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> I just ordered BBW premium whey chocolate orange  if it doesnt taste nice i blame you JP, your review was very convincing


If you don't like it, I'll take it off your hands 

Although you could have ordered a sample....thats my get out clause if you don't like it.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> If you don't like it, I'll take it off your hands
> 
> Although you could have ordered a sample....thats my get out clause if you don't like it.


haha im only joking anyway  im to impatient, if it tastes as good as its says it does, there would be no ways of having to use nutrisport for a day or two  :L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> haha im only joking anyway  im to impatient, if it tastes as good as its says it does, there would be no ways of having to use nutrisport for a day or two  :L


NOTHING is as bad as nutrisport so dont worry!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> NOTHING is as bad as nutrisport so dont worry!


I agree, its not bad with milk, but with water ide rather drink horse **** :lol:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Early gym session tomorrow, 8 oclock, not looking forward to getting up that early, and i havent been able to sleep properly for the last few weeks


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Early gym session tomorrow, 8 oclock, not looking forward to getting up that early, and i havent been able to sleep properly for the last few weeks


Get to bed young Jedi


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Get to bed young Jedi


Surely jedi isn't right, Hogan had Hulksters, what did TUW have?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Surely jedi isn't right, Hogan had Hulksters, what did TUW have?


Little Warriors.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Get to bed young Jedi


Yes master yoda

:lol:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Didnt go gym this morning, i woke up and felt really ill from lack of sleep, gunna give it a miss today as I dont feel to good and have rugby later, so im gunna go on saturday aswell to compensate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just had my first try of BBW Premium whey, made a shake that consisted of:

45g bbw whey

50g oats

22g peanut butter

220ml water

And fair play I wasnt disapointed at all, it was bloody lovely! Big thumbs up from me!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Just had my first try of BBW Premium whey, made a shake that consisted of:
> 
> 45g bbw whey
> 
> ...


Knew you wouldn't be disappointed


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Knew you wouldn't be disappointed


I can finally look forward to my shakes again  cant wait to make protein bars with them either


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I keep meaning to make some pro bars but never get round to it as am lazy lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> I keep meaning to make some pro bars but never get round to it as am lazy lol


Theyre so awesome though!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Theyre so awesome though!


I would prob poison myself lol , I downloaded loads of recipe's a bit ago.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> I would prob poison myself lol , I downloaded loads of recipe's a bit ago.


 :lol:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jp's protein bar recipe = win


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just hit shoulders btw, got an awesome pump im my delts loved it  really need to start logging what im doing again though. im getting lazy :lol:

Im eating at my maintainence atm, around 2600 calories a day, ill do this for about another 4 weeks just to ensure I dont get super fat :lol: but mainly to increase insulin sensitivity


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJAY!! does the bbw chocolate orange casein taste the same as the whey mate?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Same if not better due to the way it mixes differently hard to explain


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahh nice one  gunna try and flog the nutrisport and get some


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Now that im on maintainence cals a treat day woukdnt be a bad idea would it? Give my metabolism a bit of a kick, eat about double of maintainence cals?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Fill your boots dixxy!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

jumped the gun abit hear as i've only read the last few pages, but dixxy, how old are you? + how many cycles have you done?

just curious as im thinking your around the same age as me


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> jumped the gun abit hear as i've only read the last few pages, but dixxy, how old are you? + how many cycles have you done?
> 
> just curious as im thinking your around the same age as me


17 and two mate


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

looking big for 17! yeah your the same age as me,

what was/are your two cycles? as im going to be running a p-mag one in the next month or so


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> looking big for 17! yeah your the same age as me,
> 
> what was/are your two cycles? as im going to be running a p-mag one in the next month or so


First was:

Sust 600mg a week dbol kickstart

Second:

800mg tri test a week

Third will be:

Test dec 750mg pw

tren e 375mg pw


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

woaah straight in there then! 

i was thinking you might of done just a oral for the first, then maybe a low dose test for the second, props to you for not being a pussy like me and opting for PH's first


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

why mess around with an oral go straight in 

mate cheat day sounds good whats on the cards?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/144364-progress-pics-2.html i posted some more pics today if you wanna have a look


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

ojay great new avi mate, looking great!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> why mess around with an oral go straight in
> 
> mate cheat day sounds good whats on the cards?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/144364-progress-pics-2.html i posted some more pics today if you wanna have a look


simply because i don't have a source and being able to stash needles ect away from my parents would be alot more difficult, if i could source anavar over PH's i'd be more then happy to run that instead, but no source - no AAS, so PH's untill i can get a source is my only option

+ looking massive in the avi fella!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

cheers theres more pics on that thread soz to hijack dixxy P


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lets just say today has consisted of nothing but **** lmao :L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Lets just say today has consisted of nothing but **** lmao :L


WHats going down?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I think a cheat meal once a week a better option fot me imo, mate you look ****ing awesome!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> I think a cheat meal once a week a better option fot me imo, mate you look ****ing awesome!


HUH!?!? What when were?

Me?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> WHats going down?


Just my meals today have been ****, and other stuff that im tamping about that ill speak in the morning


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> HUH!?!? What when were?
> 
> Me?


Ojay haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Ojay haha


Yeah he's in great shape!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

All tonight has made me realise is how bad I want want this, it may have come at the cost of realising it by eating a load of **** all day, but its the end of the day and I feel like pure ****, and the feeling of satisfsction I get when I eat correctly and get some awesome training in is unreal, so roll on tomorrow, lots to get planned!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

My futre goals so far:

Bench press 120kg by end of 2011

Deadlift 180kg by end of 2011

Compete by 2014 latest

Place top three in a competion by 2020

Cant think of anymore, but if I can ill add them to a list, ill put thsi on the first page aswell


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> My futre goals so far:
> 
> Bench press 120kg by end of 2011
> 
> ...


You will be able to place top 3 sooner then 11 years!!! :lol:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

9  haha I hope so, but its a worst case thing :whistling:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diixxy said:


> All tonight has made me realise is how bad I want want this, it may have come at the cost of realising it by eating a load of **** all day, but its the end of the day and I feel like pure ****, and the feeling of satisfsction I get when I eat correctly and get some awesome training in is unreal, so roll on tomorrow, lots to get planned!


Have you got post cheat meal blues? Holding water feeling rubbish? It will soon go, I hate them and one reason I don't feel the need to cheat much


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Have you got post cheat meal blues? Holding water feeling rubbish? It will soon go, I hate them and one reason I don't feel the need to cheat much


Yes defonatley, I went further than I should have gone :/ one a week will be fine for me, if that tbh. I look **** today, cant see hardly and abs, look flat, veinage is sh*t! O well, i made the mistake of going over the top to learn to not do it again!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I hate that feeling it's a head****  easier said than done but just don't beat yourself up about it

In two to three days you will look better than before


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> I hate that feeling it's a head****  easier said than done but just don't beat yourself up about it
> 
> In two to three days you will look better than before


Cheers mate, i dont usuall beat myself up about it, but usally i just have a meal and not a whole day!:/:L

Trained arms yesterday and went up the gym only to find it was closed because an MMA traing center is opening next door, which is good  get some cardio on xD but i trained arms in my back garden but only got 2 10kg plates and a barbell, so i super setted 21's with skull crushers and barbell curls with overhead tricep extention :L


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah he's in great shape!


you guys make me blush  lol xx


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel like I need to bring my back and legs up so on my next cycle im thinking of doing this, what you guys think?

Heavy Legs

Chest and volume back

Shoulders

Arms

Volume legs and heavy back

Off

Off


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> I feel like I need to bring my back and legs up so on my next cycle im thinking of doing this, what you guys think?
> 
> Heavy Legs
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't see any issue in that. Its difficult but you've gotta find what works best for you. I know low reps heavy duty, low volume works for me.

OJay what works for you?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Seems to be instinctive training that works

I had to try and bring my back up this last year and always got told legs over powered upper so I trained back on my cheat day instead of legs. Occasionally I trained back instead of legs.

I also focused on squatting one week on legs and not doing deads on back then the next leg press on legs and deads on back.

There was also doing deads out of rack like Dorian said about bringing down to just below knees trying to take hams out a bit.

Adding in more bent over rows and finally trying to loosen for a bit but keeping it safe in order to increase the weights used.... But still a long way to go yet


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I should add, heavy Straight Leg deadlifts have realy done wonders for my hamstrings, leg curls never really did anything for me.

Oh and OJay, them Dorian rack deadlifts are great, I love them!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im thinking of doing rack deadlifts on back day instead of them of the floor to hit my back more, but I dont want to loose the strength that floor deadlifts have helped me build, also they are quite rugby specific. What do you recomend?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Im thinking of doing rack deadlifts on back day instead of them of the floor to hit my back more, but I dont want to loose the strength that floor deadlifts have helped me build, also they are quite rugby specific. What do you recomend?


Use a combination of both, maybe change weekly.

I find you can go alot heavier on racks, due to cutting the weak part of the movement. But Deadlifts are a great lift.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I Wouldn't take deads out fully just alternate, if i'm not doing full deads im at least doing pulls andextensions


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> I Wouldn't take deads out fully just alternate, if i'm not doing full deads im at least doing pulls andextensions


Then thats what I shal do


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Although looking at my back don't think I'm the person to take advice from  where you from mate?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Although looking at my back don't think I'm the person to take advice from  where you from mate?


Your back is tidy mate 

South wales


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

diixxy said:


> My futre goals so far:
> 
> Bench press 130kg by end of 2011
> 
> ...


Adjusted for you


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Adjusted for you


Hah going to have to keep my fingers crossed then xD


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Your back is tidy mate
> 
> South wales


upper has improved now ive got feeling back in left side after whiplash in 07! lower is scruffy


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Im thinking of doing rack deadlifts on back day instead of them of the floor to hit my back more, but I dont want to loose the strength that floor deadlifts have helped me build, also they are quite rugby specific. What do you recomend?





The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Use a combination of both, maybe change weekly.
> 
> I find you can go alot heavier on racks, due to cutting the weak part of the movement. But Deadlifts are a great lift.





OJay said:


> I Wouldn't take deads out fully just alternate, if i'm not doing full deads im at least doing pulls andextensions


Sorry to bring up the deadlift talk (and hijacking your thread  ) but with regards to rack pulls - are they as efficient as full deads just minus the hamstring part? I have quite long legs and tight hamstrings and I feel after 2 or 3 heavy reps my hamstrings tighten right up no matter how much I stretch.

Would it be okay to do rack pulls for say a month whilst working on hamstring flexibility and then do 2 weeks full deads, followed by another month of rack pulls?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I would suggest it, also stiff legged deads maybe too really stretching out on leg day whilst doing PnF stretching to increase flexibility 3times a week maybe 4

You never know until you trial things what will work or not mate


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> I would suggest it, also stiff legged deads maybe too really stretching out on leg day whilst doing PnF stretching to increase flexibility 3times a week maybe 4
> 
> You never know until you trial things what will work or not mate


SLDL is something I've started doing too. Not majorly heavy, just slow and stretched reps to really feel the pull.

I will look into some pnf stretching to target my hamstrings.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What kinda %'s of full deadlifts would you guys suggest using for SLDLs? lets say I would do 4 x 6 on 150kg full deadlift what would you suggest me to do on SLDL?

Also is it normal to get achey lower back donig these or is my form wrong?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got done with chest and abs, got a new pb on decline and thats the only exersize i remember anything on because its the first :L

Decline bench:

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

110kg x 8

Quite happy with that


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> What kinda %'s of full deadlifts would you guys suggest using for SLDLs? lets say I would do 4 x 6 on 150kg full deadlift what would you suggest me to do on SLDL?
> 
> Also is it normal to get achey lower back donig these or is my form wrong?


i do like deadlifts with 4plates for reps but only sldl 60k maybe 80 at a push due to making sure i feel it in hammies


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

THE Mitch said:


> SLDL is something I've started doing too. Not majorly heavy, just slow and stretched reps to really feel the pull.
> 
> I will look into some pnf stretching to target my hamstrings.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


PnF techniques really work best when someone else is helping you out the GTO (golgi tendon organ) which will control the reflex sends signals to the brain and when you are the one controlling the stretch the brain seems to put less range in for safety, as long as the person is going slowly you will get better stretching with a partner


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OJay said:


> i do like deadlifts with 4plates for reps but only sldl 60k maybe 80 at a push due to making sure i feel it in hammies


Yeah thats what I thought I only tried them once and used 60k but was still playing up with my back somaybe lower to 40-50 or just sort out my form...


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah thats what I thought I only tried them once and used 60k but was still playing up with my back somaybe lower to 40-50 or just sort out my form...


Highest I do on RDL's is 100kg at the moment, but that on a failure set of 6-8 reps, 80kg is the sweet spot for hitting my hammys


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally got a good nights sleep last night, was awesome!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you on the peps now bud? how you finding them?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Are you on the peps now bud? how you finding them?


Waiting on my mini fridge shoukd either be here today or tomorrow  ill let you know mate


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

lets see some progrss pics mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> lets see some progrss pics mate


First page mate, Last one was a few weeks ago, pointless doing new ones yet


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Havent updated in a while due to cba haha. Been a good week of traing as usuall, nothings changed really, all is well


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Diet has changed abit now, calories where 4500, they are now 3500 and replaced alot of the carbs with fats and proteins.

Training's still good, hit chest today, intensity with two of us is pretty crazy tbh so not much of a chance to write anything down, but im rotating with dumbells and barbell every week 

Got my appointment with the hospital mover forward to september 5th, hopefully my leg is 100% now!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck on the leg appt. 

Have you noticed much difference in energy levels with new cals? Strength? How you generally feel mate?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Good luck on the leg appt.
> 
> Have you noticed much difference in energy levels with new cals? Strength? How you generally feel mate?


Cheers mate 

Feel slightly lethargic and have the constant want to eat more, even after a big meal I want to just eat and its hard to wait a few hours to eat again :/ still feeling strong, but in general i just want to lye in bed all day and feel emotionless for most of the day, if you get me lol. Its nothing I cant handle though and its not stopping me from doing anything


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Feel slightly lethargic and have the constant want to eat more, *even after a big meal I want to just eat and its hard to wait a few hours to eat again* :/ still feeling strong, but in general i just want to lye in bed all day and feel emotionless for most of the day, if you get me lol. Its nothing I cant handle though and its not stopping me from doing anything


Have you started the peps now bud? if so your hunger will probably increase anyway.. I believe Kieran has noticed this as he is now able to eat more whole foods whereas he struggled before


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Have you started the peps now bud? if so your hunger will probably increase anyway.. I believe Kieran has noticed this as he is now able to eat more whole foods whereas he struggled before


Yep started them and the hunger after is unbearable lol, plus you have to wait like atleast 20mins to eat after so you dont blunt the gh release :/ i think I could eat 9 - 12 solid meals a day, its just a cost issue :/ protein powder is fsr cheaper in the long run as you know :/


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

O yeah just remembered I did lying down cable flys yesterday instead of DB flys just to keep constant tension on the muscle, and loved it, if you havent tried them, do it!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> O yeah just remembered I did lying down cable flys yesterday instead of DB flys just to keep constant tension on the muscle, and loved it, if you havent tried them, do it!


Yeah they are a fav of mine also! I do them on an incline bench


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Right guys i just looked in the mirrior and startin to not like what im seeing, i can see hips and a belly coming tbh. What can be done to combat this? Would fasted cardio help? Or would it be pointless as im bulking? Im not worried about being lean just dont want to get fat :/


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Right guys i just looked in the mirrior and startin to not like what im seeing, i can see hips and a belly coming tbh. What can be done to combat this? Would fasted cardio help? Or would it be pointless as im bulking? Im not worried about being lean just dont want to get fat :/


Pics of the sexy hips!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

There you go :L lol at the fact i have the same boxers on as last time  what can i do though seriously?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Shoulders and traps are looking great!

I have to ask, did you pull your boxers down again just for me? :lol: I now have the image of you just strolling around your house like that all the time.

I see what your referring too, but its hardly anything tbh, just cut back on cals a wee bit. Whats the macro breakdown at the minute?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Shoulders and traps are looking great!
> 
> I have to ask, did you pull your boxers down again just for me? :lol: I now have the image of you just strolling around your house like that all the time.
> 
> I see what your referring too, but its hardly anything tbh, just cut back on cals a wee bit. Whats the macro breakdown at the minute?


 I walk around the house like that lmao, everybody tells me to pull them up :L

Umm give me 10mins and ill work it out properly


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hows the back and legs looking aswell?

I guess its pretty difficult to take pics of your back though tbf.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

My legs have improved alot imo. Calves still no calfs though ! one of my best bodyparts at the minute which isnt that bad considering ive only been able to train them for a few months :L had some good comments about my legs from boys in rugby and guys up the gym so heres some pics:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice definition there mate!! :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Legs are looking really awesome!

Definate improvement.

Calves will get there, not very easy to grow, but will come along soon enough, and who has decent calves now anyway, most guys calves suck!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Quads are really coming on bud! The problem your having with calves could be due to the fascia been very tough allowing little room for growth.. try some extreme stretches to stretch the fascia therefore allowing further potential for growth 

something like a standard standing calve stretch pushing a wall but keep going lower and bearing the pain untill the fascia stretches and the pain eases off


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Quads are really coming on bud! The problem your having with calves could be due to the fascia been very tough allowing little room for growth.. try some extreme stretches to stretch the fascia therefore allowing further potential for growth
> 
> something like a standard standing calve stretch pushing a wall but keep going lower and bearing the pain untill the fascia stretches and the pain eases off


cheers mate ill give it a go


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> My legs have improved alot imo. Calves still no calfs though ! one of my best bodyparts at the minute which isnt that bad considering ive only been able to train them for a few months :L had some good comments about my legs from boys in rugby and guys up the gym so heres some pics:
> 
> View attachment 61640
> 
> ...


Those legs are ripped up!!!!!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

damn just worked out my macro's, thought i was eating 3500 and this is what they really are at the moment:

Calories	3995

Protein	451g

Fat	121g

Carbs	226g


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Legs are looking top mate! fair play to you


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> damn just worked out my macro's, thought i was eating 3500 and this is what they really are at the moment:
> 
> Calories	3995
> 
> ...


Damn right dude!

Don't take it back drastically though, I wouldn't say you have too much to worry about at the minute.

You need to set up a series of mirrors that allow us to check out your back


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> damn just worked out my macro's, thought i was eating 3500 and this is what they really are at the moment:
> 
> Calories	3995
> 
> ...


Wish i could get that much protein in...no wonder your exploding!!!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

what do you think I should drop it to? 3400? or lower?

hah ill just get my mam to take a photo later


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

haha stick to the Mcdonalds mate its doing you wonders!  xD cant wait to up the carbs again and drop the fats a little though, peanut butter and EVOO are starting to **** me off :L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

3500-3600 should do ya right!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> 3500-3600 should do ya right!


ok mate will do


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ill just drop the milk then JP, thats take away around 450 cals and unanted sugar


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> ill just drop the milk then JP, thats take away around 450 cals and unanted sugar


Spot on!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Wish I had legs like that!

Mine just wont grow. I have big (not defined) hamstrings but quads aren't up to much.

If you are looking like that at 17, I can't imagine what you will look like come 20 if you maintain the effort you are now.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

THE Mitch said:


> Wish I had legs like that!
> 
> Mine just wont grow. I have big (not defined) hamstrings but quads aren't up to much.
> 
> If you are looking like that at 17, I can't imagine what you will look like come 20 if you maintain the effort you are now.


He is going to look imense nin years to come! Wish i had his head on my shoulders at that age!! Very mature young man!!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

varn01 said:


> He is going to look imense nin years to come! Wish i had his head on my shoulders at that age!! Very mature young man!!!


Me too!

Knows what he wants and has it all planned out. Not an "I want to take steroids so I will because I want to be massive" attitude like other 17yo tend to do.

Well done mate 

Secretly envy you and you dedication!

:ban:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

THE Mitch said:


> Me too!
> 
> Secretly envy you and you dedication!
> 
> :ban:


x2 . keep it up pal


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers guys thanks for the support


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Definitely on the perfect track providing the effort stays and injuries **** off then we may be looking at the next big thing...no pun


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> Definitely on the perfect track providing the effort stays and injuries **** off then we may be looking at the next big thing...no pun


Unless hookers and alcohol rear their heads in the next year!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

THE Mitch said:


> Unless hookers and alcohol rear their heads in the next year!


And if so we want pictures.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> And if so we want pictures.


Diixxy could be in the middle of a Kai Greene/Grapefruit style debacle this time next year!

I'd personally opt for a very ripe peach as jabbing my penis into a hard fruit doesn't sound like fun (even though his could of destroyed a pineapple).


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> Diixxy could be in the middle of a Kai Greene/Grapefruit style debacle this time next year!
> 
> I'd personally opt for a very ripe peach as jabbing my penis into a hard fruit doesn't sound like fun (even though his could of destroyed a pineapple).


haha that video freaked me the feck out! I havn't seen the vid, but seen stills of it, and its like WTF! Yeah he could have ploughed through a coconut by the look of it...

haha Dixxy vs Watermelon, place your bets!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lmao you lot are wiping me out!:L

Btw Danny cheers for the heads up on the stretching thing I felt like it Helped


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Leg's are looking awesome mate!!!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Lmao you lot are wiping me out!:L
> 
> Btw Danny cheers for the heads up on the stretching thing I felt like it Helped


good  http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/extreme_fascial_stretching.htm


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

No gym today as its results day and there are a few partys tonight, so a day off from BB, except for food lol. Probally have a few vodkas later aswell, going gym saturday to compensate


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> No gym today as its results day and there are a few partys tonight, so a day off from BB, except for food lol. Probally have a few vodkas later aswell, going gym saturday to compensate


Are you doing a levels mate?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Are you doing a levels mate?


Yea in engineering and P.E


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Yea in engineering and P.E


Nice. Doing A2's from september then. Wasnt sure if ytou had got results today!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Nice. Doing A2's from september then. Wasnt sure if ytou had got results today!


Well p.e is a double so shoukd have 3 if i pass them all


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Well p.e is a double so shoukd have 3 if i pass them all


Ok, is the second years still called A2's?? Or am i showing my age lol

Do you plan on going to University? If so, what you got in mind?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

From listening to what you have to say on here, you seem a very 'switched on' young man...Im sure you are very intelligant academically also!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Ok, is the second years still called A2's?? Or am i showing my age lol
> 
> Do you plan on going to University? If so, what you got in mind?


First year is A/S second are A levels 

Not 100% what to do yet tbh :/


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> First year is A/S second are A levels
> 
> Not 100% what to do yet tbh :/


Im 25 mate....and i still dont know what to do lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

how did you get on with your results? good to go celebrate? enjoy it mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> From listening to what you have to say on here, you seem a very 'switched on' young man...Im sure you are very intelligant academically also!


Haha cheers mate, withough sounding like to much of a pr**k i think im quite smart, i knkw that makes me sound like a pr**k lol.

Ojay In my A/S i just had two A's and a B  very much looking forward to tonight


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great news well done buddy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Congrats on the results budddy!!!

SMash it up.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Haha cheers mate, withough sounding like to much of a pr**k i think im quite smart, i knkw that makes me sound like a pr**k lol.
> 
> Ojay In my A/S i just had two A's and a B  very much looking forward to tonight


Well done bud, congratulations. Time to party.

Cheers

D


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Very very eventfull night last night, some good, some not so good :L

Started very well awesome party and I got very drunk :L rough patch in the middle where some big dick head started on my friend so i split them up and he hit me, so i lost my temper very badly to say the least and sparked him. But then the night ended very well when I took some random girl home haah! Just took her home now im still quite drunk :/:L

Just to clarify I'm not some dick who thinks there big and fights, I wouldnt have hit him unless he hit me first.

Gym for shoulders later, looking forward to it. but now its bed time for a few more hours :L!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pics of the woman?

Sex video?

Come on bro!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

you got wasted and still managed to post at 8:32am ......... she couldn't have been that good


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao

i just went straight through :L no sleep, got in, took her home abit later, and stayed up, I feel like death!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

How was she?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

average lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> average lmao


haha well you can class it as cardio atleast.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

yuup, burn some cals from the drink anyway haha


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I am lead to believe your alcohol consumption wasn't anywhere near acceptable. Reasons being five-fold:

1 - You were able to get it up,

2 - You were able to get it 'out',

3 - You were able to write a coherent post at 8:30am,

4 - You should have been sprawled on the bathroom floor at 8:30am emptying through every hole &

5 - You still posses enough dignity to drag yourself out of bed and go to the gym. Where is the self-disgust?!

I suggest you get back on it, consume your weight in snakebite, sleep with a person of a questionable gender whilst flacid, post from your phone saying you have vomited on your computer.

Until this happens I think everyone should boycott your log.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Mitch6689 said:


> I am lead to believe your alcohol consumption wasn't anywhere near acceptable. Reasons being five-fold:
> 
> 1 - You were able to get it up,
> 
> ...


KIDS NOWADAYS!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

OJay:2441917 said:


> KIDS NOWADAYS!


2 bacardi breezers and they're gazebo'd !


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

downward spiral from here....no more commitment


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> I am lead to believe your alcohol consumption wasn't anywhere near acceptable. Reasons being five-fold:
> 
> 1 - You were able to get it up,
> 
> ...


that sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> downward spiral from here....no more commitment


We will see a thread pop up soon titled

"I was balls deep in a lady boys anoos last night and now have aids. My muscles are wasting away. Help!".

You did well up until this point Diixxy. No point fighting the alcoholism and crack addiction now. Just let go.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Mitch6689 said:


> We will see a thread pop up soon titled
> 
> "I was balls deep in a lady boys anoos last night and now have aids. My muscles are wasting away. Help!".
> 
> You did well up until this point Diixxy. No point fighting the alcoholism and crack addiction now. Just let go.


He would've been safe if his boxers were pulled up....


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lmao the only reason i wasnt hungover then is because i was still drunk lmao! I had like an hour of sleep or whatever, im hungover as **** now and just did shoulders in The gym and had to make 3 trips the toilets to spew :L and ny head is pounding!!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just to let you know guys had a quick check up on my leg friday, 100% healed the doctor said  so i played yesterday for my youth team and loved it! Played 12, love the crash ball!

Im so happy its healed up good, so today I have the welsh u'18 rugby league final, hopefully we will win the welsh for the 3rd year in a row!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Just to let you know guys had a quick check up on my leg friday, 100% healed the doctor said  so i played yesterday for my youth team and loved it! Played 12, love the crash ball!
> 
> Im so happy its healed up good, so today I have the welsh u'18 rugby league final, hopefully we will win the welsh for the 3rd year in a row!


Good luck mate.

How do you find playing rugby after/whilst using?

I'm back off to uni in a few weeks for pre-season and when the season starts I'll be using test & deca. Hoping it doesn't hinder too much.

Usually play wing but can't see myself sprinting on it and want to move to 7 anyway.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Orals **** my fitness up mate and give me back pumps :/

On another note we just won the welsh championships, i scored a good try thats always nice haha  going to be celebrating tonight, im sure nost of you will agree that its deserved


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Orals **** my fitness up mate and give me back pumps :/
> 
> On another note we just won the welsh championships, i scored a good try thats always nice haha  going to be celebrating tonight, im sure nost of you will agree that its deserved


Congrats mate.

Have a good one.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good going on the match  enough of that running about though get your **** back to the weights slacker! X


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha thanks guys  yeah everything back to normall today, hit chest hard!

Btw my mam and dad have gone away for a few days so every meal so far has been steak and rice haha


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The normal 17-18year old would say

My mum and dad are away so I've had loads of chicks over and parties! You have steak  good focus


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> The normal 17-18year old would say
> 
> My mum and dad are away so I've had loads of chicks over and parties! You have steak  good focus


Haha no parties on the cards but ive got some girl coming over tonight, the same on I had over a few weeks back so hopefully a good night! Haa


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry guys havent updated in a while but ill keep this breif.

Everything is going swimingly, peace out  xD


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Dixxy how is progress?


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

You have gone quite mate!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry guys the reason I havent been spending much time of here is because i have a girlfriend again so spend alot of my free time with her, not effecting my training what so ever though. Cals are currently at 4000 a day and very clean, having one cheat meal a week. Sitting at around 13 stone 6.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Sorry guys the reason I havent been spending much time of here is because i have a girlfriend again so spend alot of my free time with her...


Ah, the long road to ruin - I remember that one... 



diixxy said:


> ... not effecting my training what so ever though. ...


not right now, but things'll change, the next one we get will be : "well I missed a session this week"... then it'll be "She thinks I'n big enough" .. then radio silence... :lol: :lol:

Keep going buddy, never give up. Its harder to get going again than it is to keep going.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Picture update, feeling quite chubby but o well im growing and all seems to be on track  here we go.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice bear  lol

Your mrs hasn't let you pull your boxers up properly yet then? Lol

Getting bigger and still keeping condition welcome back mate

When are you back on cycle?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nice bear  lol
> 
> Your mrs hasn't let you pull your boxers up properly yet then? Lol
> 
> ...


Its not my room haha 

Next month I think it is  gunna go test and deca


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Its not my room haha
> 
> Next month I think it is  gunna go test and deca


I'm starting test & deca next month too!

What doses you thinking of running?

How have the peptides been for you btw?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> I'm starting test & deca next month too!
> 
> What doses you thinking of running?
> 
> How have the peptides been for you btw?


Test 750mg and deca 375mg i know thats weird doeses but its the easiest to work out as I have test500 and deca250 

Well after pct I was at 13 stone 2 and now im 13 stone 6, i dont know how much is fat though :L


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Test 750mg and deca 375mg i know thats weird doeses but its the easiest to work out as I have test500 and deca250
> 
> Well after pct I was at 13 stone 2 and now im 13 stone 6, i dont know how much is fat though :L


Suppose if you kept your diet clean and included some cardio then no reason as to why you would have added much, if any, fat?

I'm going to run 600mg test and 300mg deca.

You decided on when you will compete?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> Suppose if you kept your diet clean and included some cardio then no reason as to why you would have added much, if any, fat?
> 
> I'm going to run 600mg test and 300mg deca.
> 
> You decided on when you will compete?


Probally going to be 2013 by the looks of things.

Got a PB on decline bench today by the way guys. 100kg for 15 reps, was very pleased with this


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Probally going to be 2013 by the looks of things.
> 
> Got a PB on decline bench today by the way guys. 100kg for 15 reps, was very pleased with this


why 2013 bud? you not feel like throwing yourself in on 2012? sure the first time will be a trial run anyway so why not compete in 2012 then learning from the mistakes you made during prep etc go into 2013/14 bigger, leaner and competing for a win 

my cousens competing for the first time next year also in the nabba u21 and hes around your size. just go for it 

well done on the pb

Dan


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah good point, ill start a slow-ish cut march/april time and see how im looking and take it from there


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Hows training going dixxy? hows the rugby going?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick update. Sorry guys, school work, gym and rugby has taken a lot of my free time from me, not a lot of time to be on here. I haven't taken any AAS/peptides, or anything or that sort since the end of my last cycle, that was a long time ago, think it ended around July time. I have to be honest, rugby has taken over as of late, and it is going very well. I still do everything exactly the same though, still gym 5 times a week ect, diet is currently around 2500 cals a day, been trying to loose some body fat4 and prep my body for an upcoming cycle. I think its going to take a little longer than I originally though to start competing. I am currently 13 stone, lean. Going to run a cycle around the start of February. My last cycle was 800mg test, with dbol kick-start. This cycle will be 1g test with and anavar Kick-start, I want to add tren but it will effect my cardio to much with the rugby. thanks guys.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

good to hear alls ok. i take it you opted for var over dbol to try and avoid pumps during rugby? the time off will do you some good mate.

sure we'll be seeing you on stage at some point in the future.. your still only 17? you've got loads of time yet.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yea, as well as I will be doing more of a lean bulk this cycle, around 3250 cals. Yes I'm still 17, I will be 18 in January  thanks mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys... posting on here have been rather incontinent lately, lots of work ect. For the past 4 moths or so I have been trying to use the IIFYM way of dieting, love it. Been off any sort of AAS for a while now, possibly 8 months or more. Currently cutting, two weeks in, and around 8 pounds down. Possibly going to up calories if I continue to loose weight at this pace. I will be doing a Show prep type cut untill the 14th of July, even though im not doing a show. Im going to run a cycle to start in two weeks time to assist the cut. 500mg test e for 10 weeks and 30mg epistane ed for the first 6 weeks. I will then cruise for 6 - 8 weeks and start a bulk cycle of 1g test per week 10 weeks and 50mg dbol ed for 6 weeks. Possibly going to start using HGH at this time also. Expect big thing in the next year, because I am aiming for them. Ill update once in a while, thanks guys.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad ya back mate. Get some pics up. Lucky [email protected] starting so young I wish I did.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad ya back mate. Get some pics up. Lucky [email protected] starting so young I wish I did.


Cheers mate. Ill try and get some pictures up tomorrow!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You're bavkkkkkkkkkk! Just in time to laugh at the final days of prep in my journal

What's good man?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

All is going good mate! Thought ide be further along than Iam now, but then again its a marathon not a sprint! Currently feeling small after only two weeks of cutting! Probally pscycological though! Ive lost 8 pounds so far though, currently weighing in at 12 stone 8 pounds.. Current macros are 170 carbs/40 fat/255 protein.. And around 2200 calories. Will change things around if weight starts coming off too fast or not fast enough! Here's some photos i just took after breakfast, not happy with them!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

And I turned 18 in January!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

diixxy said:


> All is going good mate! Thought ide be further along than Iam now, but then again its a marathon not a sprint! Currently feeling small after only two weeks of cutting! Probally pscycological though! Ive lost 8 pounds so far though, currently weighing in at 12 stone 8 pounds.. Current macros are 170 carbs/40 fat/255 protein.. And around 2200 calories. Will change things around if weight starts coming off too fast or not fast enough! Here's some photos i just took after breakfast, not happy with them!
> View attachment 82190
> View attachment 82191


You still ain't learnt to pull your trousers up!

You feel small? I feel like a borrower at the moment mind games are crazy can't wait until after show now get a good feed in me and go for it again for another one

Happy birthday for then mate

Really wanna get hgh too but costs limit me to it really, you sure you want to go on it this early?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> You still ain't learnt to pull your trousers up!
> 
> You feel small? I feel like a borrower at the moment mind games are crazy can't wait until after show now get a good feed in me and go for it again for another one
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!

I'm not to sure to be honest... As of now I have nowhere near the correct funds, but ill be looking for full time employment as soon as this school year is over, so maybe then it could be something to think about!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nothing special but a little picture taken today during arms.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you still on a cut mate? You must of changed a fair bit in the past 6 weeks?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

yes mate still on a cut and will be for the next 40 days! today is my last cheat day until then... I haven't been as strict as I should, went on rugby tour 3 weeks ago and ate whatever I wanted to. I've lost around a stone still though. Just aiming to get as shredded as possible in the next 40 days, then as soon as I get back from holidays begin the year bulk.. Not aiming for striated glutes or anything this year, just want to look decent for holidays. Next year I WILL compete, so I want to put on as much size as possible haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You looking at classics next year? What weight are you at now? You using any AAS whilst dieting?

I'm looking to compete next year as well, as long as I can stay injury free and grow like I now think I can.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Havent looked at any of the show dates for next year, should still be able to compete in the juniours though as ill only be 19 next year! Weighed 12 stone 4 this morning... And yes, 500mg alpha pharma test e e/w and 40mg epistane e/d just to help maintain muscle mass!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bad picture and lighting... starting to tighten up abit though... not going to be anywhere near stage condition in four weeks, but think I'll be pretty satisfied for a lads holiday! when I get back, I'll slowly start increasing calories week by week until I reach around 3500, and keep it there for a while. Tortoise wins the race, or the hare!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

anyone still following this thread?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

yes


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

X2


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I got bored.

Only joking. Still reading the bi-yearly updates :whistling:


----------

